# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الأفريقية

## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الأفريقية*
*المسلمون في أفريقيا جنوبي الصحراء* 
* (الحلقة الاولي)* 
*- الطرق التى سلكها الإسلام إلى قارة إفريقيا (جنوب الصحراء) كثيرة ومتعددة، منها:*
*طرق القوافل التجارية التى تربط بين شمالى القارة وبلاد السودان الغربى والأوسط (غرب إفريقيا)، ومنها الطريق الذى يبدأ من جنوبى «تونس» ويتجه إلى «بلاد الكانم والبرنو» فى حوض بحيرة «تشاد»، والطريق الذى يبدأ من جنوبى «الجزائر» ويتجه إلى «بلاد الهوسا» فى شمال «نيجيريا»، والطريق الذى يبدأ من جنوبى «مراكش»* *ويصل إلى مصب «نهر السنغال» ومنحنى «نهر النيجر» و «نيجيريا» و «تشاد».*
*
وطريق بحرى يسير عبر مياه «البحر الأحمر» و «خليج عدن» و «المحيط الهندى»، ويربط هذا الطريق بين «شبه الجزيرة العربية» وشرق إفريقيا، ومنه دخل الإسلام إلى شرق القارة وخاصة إلى «إريتريا» و «الصومال» و «الحبشة» و «زنجبار» وساحل شرقى إفريقيا حتى مدينة «سوفالة» جنوب «نهر الزمبيزى» فى «موزمبيق».*
*
وطريق وادى النيل وطريق درب الأربعين اللذان تدفق منهما الإسلام إلى «بلاد البجة» و «بلاد النوبة» وإلى «دار فور» وبقية «بلاد السودان الشرقى»، وهو «سودان وادى النيل» الذى يعرف الآن بجمهورية السودان.*
*
ويلاحظ أن معظم هذه الطرق طرق تجارية، ولم تستخدم كمعابر للجيوش إلا فى القليل النادر، مما يؤكد سمة الطابع السلمى لانتشار الإسلام فى قارة إفريقيا. ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضًا أن أهل القارة أنفسهم سواء أكانوا من البربر أم من الزنج والسودان هم الذين قاموا بنشر الإسلام؛ بعد أن وصلت الدعوة إلى بلدانهم وإلى ما وراءها من بلدان، ولم تكن حركات الفتح والجهاد التى حفل بها تاريخ الإسلام فى القارة خلال بعض الفترات لاسيما فى عصر الخلفاء الراشدين والأمويين من بعدهم ذات أثر كبير فى نشر الإسلام؛ إذ لم يكن هدفها نشر هذا الدين بقوة السلاح كما يدعى كثير من*
*
المستشرقين وأعداء الإسلام، وإنما كان هدفها هو إزاحة العقبة التى كانت تحول دون وصول الإسلام بالحكمة والموعظة إلى أهل إفريقيا، وكانت هذه العقبة تتمثل فى جيوش الاحتلال البيزنطى، التى كانت تحتل «مصر» والساحل الشمالى لإفريقيا كله قبل فتح الإسلام لهذه البلاد.*
*
وبعد أن أنقذ المسلمون أهالى القارة من هذا الاحتلال البغيض، أصبح الطريق مفتوحًا أمام الدعوة، ومن ثم تلقفها الأفارقة بشغف وحب شديدين، واتخذت الدعوة إلى هؤلاء الأفارقة أشكالا متعددة وعلى يد أناس مختلفى الصفات والاتجاهات، منهم الدعاة الذين وهبوا حياتهم لهذا العمل العظيم، ومنهم التجار الذين جمعوا بين الدعوة والتجارة، ومنهم الحجاج الذين تأثروا بمظاهر الأخوة الإسلامية فى موسم الحج وأثَّروا فى إخوانهم وأهاليهم بعد أن عادوا من الحج مشحونين بشحنة دينية عميقة.* 
*
ومنهم المهاجرون الذين أتوا فى هجرات عديدة شملت العرب وغيرهم، وحملوا معهم الإسلام والثقافة الإسلامية، ومنهم الصوفية الذين اخترقوا أعماق القارة ووصلوا إلى النجوع والكفور والقرى والغابات، وسوف نفصل الحديث عن هذه الوسائل التى انتشر الإسلام بها فى القارة الإفريقية.*
*
(جنوب الصحراء):*
*1 - الدعاة:*
*ويقصد بالدعاة الأفراد المسلمون الذين تلقوا قدرًا من العلوم الدينية، وعلى رأسهم الفقهاء والعلماء والمشايخ والقراء والقضاة، وكان هؤلاء يسمون فى مختلف أنحاء القارة بأسماء مختلفة، مثل المرابط، وألفا، والمعلم، والفقيه، والشيخ، وسيدنا، ومولانا. وكانوا يحظون بنصيب كبير من الاحترام والتقدير، وكانت كل قرية فى إفريقيا تقيم دارًا لاستقبالهم واستضافتهم، وكان الحكام والملوك الأفارقة سواء أكانوا مسلمين أم وثنيين يعاملونهم باحترام كبير، وكانوا يتخذون منهم مستشارين ووزراء يصرِّفون لهم أمور الدولة، مثلما كان الحال فى دولة «غانة» الوثنية، كما يقول «البكرى» الذى عاش فى القرن العاشر الميلادى. 

وكان هؤلاء الدعاة ينشئون الكتاتيب لتعليم الأطفال* *الوثنيين القراءة والكتابة وبعض العلوم الأخرى، ومن ثم يصبح هؤلاء الأطفال بذرة إسلامية داخل الأسر الوثنية، وكذلك كان الدعاة ينشئون المدارس التى كانت تعد مركزًا مهما لنشر الإسلام وثقافته، وكذلك المساجد والزوايا والأربطة والخلاوى التى كان يلتقى فيها الأفارقة بالدعاة ويتلقون عنهم العلوم الدينية؛ حيث يخرجون دعاة للإسلام بين أهليهم وأقاربهم من الوثنيين.*
*
ولذلك انتشر الإسلام بين الأفارقة، خاصة بعد أن اعتنقه بعض ملوكهم الذين كانوا يتحولون تلقائيا إلى دعاة للإسلام فى بلادهم.* 
*ومن هؤلاء ملك «مالى» وملك «التكرور» وملك «سلى»، فقد نشر هؤلاء الإسلام بين شعوبهم من التكرور والسونتك والماندنجو وغيرهم من شعوب غرب القارة. وخرج من هذه الشعوب دعاة تخصصوا فى الدعوة إلى الإسلام حتى أصبحت كلمة تكرورى أوسوننكى تعنى داعية للإسلام عند شعوب هذه المنطقة.*
*
ومن أهم الدعاة الذين نشروا الإسلام بين البربر فى «الصحراء الكبرى» والتكرور فى «السنغال» والسوننك فى «غانة»، الشيخ «عبدالله بن ياسين الجزولى» المتوفَّى عام (451هـ = 1059م)، والذى قامت على يديه «دولة المرابطين» الكبرى قبل ذلك ببضع سنين.*
*
وهناك داعية آخر قام بنشاط كبير فى حوض «نهر النيجر الأعلى» هو «أبو القاسم على بن يخلف»، الذى أسلم على يديه ملك مالى الذى اتخذ لقب المسلمانى (أى الذى أسلم)، بعد إسلامه فى القرن الحادى عشر للميلاد، وفى بلاد «الهوسا» نجد داعية إسلاميا كبيرًا هو الشيخ «محمد عبدالكريم المغيلى» المتوفَّى عام (909هـ =**1503م) الذى نشر الإسلام فى بلاد «الهوسا»، ثم أتى بعده بعدة قرون داعية كبير من شعب الفولانى هو الشيخ «عثمان بن فودى» الذى أتم حركة نشر الإسلام فى هذه البلاد، وخاصة «نيجيريا» و «الكاميرون».
*
*وإذا اتجهنا شرقًا ووصلنا إلى بلاد حوض «بحيرة تشاد» حيث «دولة الكانم والبرنو» نجد داعية إسلاميا عظيمًا هو الشيخ «محمد بن مانى» الذى أسلم على يديه ملوك هذه البلاد فى القرن الحادى عشر للميلاد.*
*
وكذلك دخل الإسلام كثير من النوبيين وأهالى «السودان النيلى» و «دارفور» على يد دعاة وفدوا من «مصر» و «اليمن» و«الحجاز» من أمثال «غلام الله بن عائذ اليمنى»، و «حمد أبى دنانة» من «الحجاز»، والشيخ «محمد القناوى الأزهرى» من «مصر»، وتلقف الدعوة وأذاعها سودانيون من أمثال الشيخ «محمود العركى» والشيخ* *«صغيرون محمد بن سرحان العدوى» وغيرهم.*
*
ووفد على منطقة القرن الإفريقى وساحل شرقى إفريقيا عدد كبير من الدعاة، من أمثال «ود بن هشام المخزومى» الذى أقبل إلى بلاد «الحبشة» فى عهد «عمر بن الخطاب» - رضى الله عنه – وأنشأ أحفاده دولة إسلامية فى «إقليم شوا» وسط هضبة الحبشة، كذلك وفد دعاة من «بنى عبدالدار» أو من «بنى عقيل بن أبى طالب» إلى بلاد «الزيلع» و «الصومال» و «إريتريا» وأنشأ أحفادهم سلطنة إسلامية أخرى فى هذه البلاد تسمى «سلطنة أوفات الإسلامية».*
*
وهكذا كان للدعاة فضل كبير فى نشر الإسلام وثقافته، وفى إقامة سلطنات إسلامية فى كثير من نواحى القارة، كما سنرى ذلك فى حينه بالتفصيل فى هذا الجزء من السلسلة.*
*المصدر / الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*
*أعده وكتبه / هاني الهواري*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الإسلام والدول الإسلامية فى غرب إفريقيا*
*الملثميين ومملكة غانة الاسلامية*
*(الحلقة الثانية)**يقتضى الحديث عن الإسلام والدول الإسلامية التى قامت فى بلدان غربى إفريقيا، التى كانت تعرف ببلاد «السودان الغربى»؛ أن نبدأ بإعطاء نبذة عاجلة عن انتشاره أولا بين بربر الصحراء الكبرى، الذين كانوا يعرفون باسم «الطوارق» أو «الملثمين» أو «الصنهاجيين»، فهذه القبائل هى التى قامت بجهد كبير فى نشر الإسلام فى بلاد «السودان الغربى». 
*
*وقد انتشر الإسلام فى البداية فى شمال إفريقيا؛ بحيث لم يأتِ القرن الثانى الهجرى حتى كانت «بلاد المغرب» قطرًا إسلاميا خالصًا وكانت الصحراء الكبرى تحد «بلاد المغرب» من ناحية الجنوب، ويسكنها قبائل «الطوارق» أو «الملثمين»، ويلى هذه الصحراء «بلاد السودان الغربى»، التى كانت بها دولة وثنية تعرف بدولة «غانة»، وهى من أقدم الدول التى ظهرت فى هذه البقعة النائية من إفريقيا، ولكى يصل الإسلام إلى غربى إفريقيا كان لابد أن ينتشر أولا بين قبائل «الطوارق»، ثم يتسرب من خلالهم إلى دولة «غانة» الوثنية، وقد بدأت المحاولات الأولى لنشر الإسلام بين ديار «الملثمين» فى ولاية «عقبة بن نافع الفهرى» الثانية (60 - 63هـ) فى عهد «بنى* *أمية»؛ إذ استطاع هذا القائد أن يتدفق بقواته إلى «المغرب الأقصى»، ثم هبط جنوبًا إلى «إقليم السوس الأدنى»، ثم واصل تقدمه حتى وصل إلى مدينة «ماسه» بالسوس الأقصى، وأشرف على مدينة«أغمات»، وتوغّل فى بلاد «الملثمين» (مسوفة ولمتونة وجدالة) حتى وصل إلى مدينة «تارودنت»، وتذكر بعض الروايات أنه وصل إلى بلاد* *«غانة» و«التكرور».*
*
كان «عقبة» أول من دعا «الملثمين» إلى الإسلام كأول عربى مسلم يرتاد هذه الأقاصى، ولما جاء «موسى بن نصير» فاتح «الأندلس» أتمَّ ما بدأه «عقبة»، فقد وصل إلى مواطن «الملثمين»، ودعاهم إلى الإسلام وأنشأ مسجدًا فى مدينة «أغمات» التى غدت من أهم مراكز الإسلام وثقافته فى «المغرب الأقصى».*
*
وعندما قامت «دولة الأدارسة» فى «المغرب الأقصى» (172 - 373هـ = 788 - 983م) وحدوا بين السهول الساحلية وإقليم المراعى، كما وحدوا بين قبائل «صنهاجة» ووجهوا أنظارهم إلى نشر الإسلام فكانوا أشبه بالدعاة منهم بالولاة، فانتشر الإسلام فى إقليم «الواحات» بعد أن أصبحت مضارب «الملثمين» القريبة من جبال «أطلس» (تعرف بجبال درن) خاضعة للأدارسة وجزءًا من أملاكهم، وقد أدَّى إسلام قبائل «الملثمين» فى القرن الثالث الهجرى، إلى قيام حلف قوى جمع بين قبائل «صنهاجة» (لمتونة وجدالة ومسوفة) بزعامة «لمتونة»، وكان هذا الحلف يشير إلى موجة من التوسع صوب الجنوب؛ لنشر الإسلام بين القبائل الزنجية بالسودان الغربى.* 
*
فقد استطاع «تيولوتان» زعيم هذا الحلف أن يحمل راية الجهاد، ودان له معظم ملوك «السودان الغربى»، واستولى على مدينة «أودغشت»، التى كانت محطة رئيسية لقوافل الصحراء، واتخذها عاصمة له بعد أن خلصها من يد ملك «غانة» الوثنى.*
*
تُوفِّى «تيولوتان» عام (222هـ= 836م) وتفرق الحلف الصنهاجى أثناء حكم أحفاده عام (306هـ= 918م) واستطاعت مملكة «غانة» أن تستعيد مدينة «أودغشت»، واحتفظت تلك المملكة بقوتها كأعظم ما تكون فى «السودان الغربى»، حتى قام الحلف الصنهاجى الثانى عام (426هـ = 1035م) بزعامة الأمير «أبى عبدالله بن يتفاوت اللمتونى»، الذى استأنف الجهاد وحارب «غانة» وقبائل من «السودان»، لكنه استشهد فى موقعة «غارة» بالقرب من مدينة «تاتكلاتين» عام (429هـ= 1038م) بعد ثلاث سنوات من حكمه، وبذلك أخفق «الملثمون» فى استعادة «أودغشت» والسيطرة عليها مرة أخرى.*
*
وكان من نتيجة هذه الهزيمة أن تخلَّتْ «لمتونة» عن زعامة «الملثمين» وخلفتها فى الزعامة قبيلة «جدالة» فى شخص «يحيى بن إبراهيم الجدالى» الذى اتبع طريقة أسلافه فى الجهاد داخل بلاد «السودان الغربى» لنشر الإسلام، وأسس دولته على دعوة دينية إصلاحية رائدها فقيه مغربى مالكى يدعى «عبدالله بن ياسين» فامتد بذلك* *نفوذ المذهب المالكى من «القيروان» إلى «المغرب الأقصى» ثم تخطى حدود هذا الإقليم نحو الجنوب وانتشر فى بلاد «السودان الغربى».*
*
وبعد موت الأمير «يحيى بن إبراهيم» أصبح «عبدالله بن ياسين» بلا معين، وفقد الحماية التى كان يبسطها عليه زعيم «جدالة» ورئيس الحلف الصنهاجى، وأصبح وجوده غير مرغوب فيه، لتشدده فى تنفيذ التعاليم الإسلامية، ولاختياره «يحيى بن عمر اللمتونى» خلفًا ليحيى بن إبراهيم الجدالى، فنقل الزعامة بذلك من «جدالة» إلى* *«لمتونة».* 
*
لهذا كله رحل «ابن ياسين» إلى بلاد «السودان الغربى» وأقام رباطًا أو رابطة هناك فى أحد الأودية على حافة الصحراء الجنوبية قرب مضارب «لمتونة»، ناحية مصب «نهر السنغال» وتبعه كثير من الذين آمنوا بدعوته، ولما ازدادت قوته قام يجاهد قبائل البربر ويدعوهم إلى تنفيذ تعاليم الإسلام الحقَّة ومعه «يحيى بن عمر» وأخوه «أبو* *بكر بن عمر اللمتونى»، لكن «يحيى» استشهد عام (448هـ = 1056م)، فأخذ «ابن ياسين» البيعة لأخيه «أبى بكر» وأقامه مكانه، وتوجَّه لقتال «برغواطة» عام (451هـ = 1059م) حيث استشهد «ابن ياسين» من جراح أصابته.*
*
وبعد أن فرغ «أبو بكر» من السيطرة على قبائل «الملثمين» وأعاد الأمن إلى الصحراء رأى أن يوجه جهوده لمحاربة الوثنيين فى بلاد انتهى هذا الدور بانتشار الإسلام فى بلاد «السودان الغربى» على نطاق واسع، وبتوطُّن الثقافة العربية فى مركزين مشهورين فى «تمبكت» و «جنى»، وبسقوط مملكة «غانة» الإسلامية على يد «الصوصو»، وورثتها مملكة «مالى» الناشئة، وبدأ دور جديد يمكن أن نسميه دور الازدهار فى تاريخ الدول والممالك الإسلامية التى قامت فى غرب إفريقيا فى العصور الوسطى.*
*
وفى هذا الدور انتقلت السلطة إلى أهل البلاد الأصليين الذين دخلوا الإسلام وتشربوا من ثقافته واقتبسوا من نظمه، وهو التطور نفسه الذى حدث فى «المغرب» حينما انتقل السلطان إلى أهل البلاد أنفسهم، بل شهده كل قطر دخله الإسلام وتغلغل فيه.*
*ومن الدول الإسلامية التى قامت من أهل البلاد الأصليين فى غربى إفريقيا دولة «مالى» ودولة «صنغى» ودولة «الكانم والبرنو».* 
*وهذه الدول بعد قيامها كانت تشتغل بالحياة الإسلامية وتتخذ مظهرًا إسلاميا واضح المعالم «السودان الغربى».* 
*
وكان «ابن ياسين» قد انتزع مدينة «أودغشت» من ملك «غانة» بل وجاوزها إلى ناحية الجنوب فاتخذها الأمير «أبو بكر» مرتكزًا له فى جهاده ضد ملك «غانة»، وبعد جهاد دام أكثر من خمس عشرة سنة استولى «أبو بكر» على القسم الأكبر من مملكة «غانة» وضمه إلى دولته.*
*
ثم رحل هذا الأمير بعد ذلك إلى الشمال فى عام (464هـ = 1072م) قاصدًا «مرَّاكش» التى كان قد بناها عام (454هـ = 1062م)، وتم الصلح بينه وبين ابن عمه «يوسف بن تاشفين» على أساس أن يترك «أبو بكر» لابن تاشفين بلاد «المغرب الأقصى»، وأن يعود هو إلى الصحراء مؤثرًا وحدة الصف، متجنبًا سفك الدماء، وكرس كل جهوده للتوسع فى بلاد «السودان» ونشر الإسلام بين قبائله، وكان هدفه هذه المرة هو إسقاط إمبراطورية «غانة» الوثنية التى أصبحت دولة «غانة» الإسلامية فيما بعد.* 
*
دولة غانة الإسلامية [469 - 600 هـ = 1076 - 1203م]:*
*«غانة» التى نقصدها بهذا الحديث ليست هى «غانا» التى تقع اليوم فى أقصى الجنوب من غرب إفريقيا وعاصمتها «أكرا» وإنما هى التى تقع بين منحنى «النيجر» و «نهر السنغال»، وتضرب حدودها فى جنوبى «موريتانيا» الحالية، وكانت عاصمتها مدينة تُسمَّى «كومبى» وتقع على بعد (200) ميل شمال «باماكو» عاصمة دولة* *«مالى» الحالية.*
*
وكانت غانة القديمة متسعة النفوذ والسلطان حتى قيل عنها: إنها كانت إمبراطورية خضع لها معظم بلاد «السودان الغربى» فى النصف الأول من العصور الوسطى. وتعد هذه الدولة أو الإمبراطورية من أقدم ممالك غربى إفريقيا شمال نطاق الغابات، ويرجع تاريخ نشأتها إلى الفترة مابين القرن الثالث والرابع الميلاديين، ويبدو أن كلمة «غانة»**كانت لقبًا يطلق على ملوكهم، ثم اتَّسع مدلول هذا الاسم حتى أصبح يطلق على العاصمة والإمبراطورية.* 
*
وقد قامت هذه الدولة على يد جماعة من البيض وفدوا من الشمال، وكان أول ملوكهم المدعو «كازا» قد اتَّخذ مدينة «أوكار» قرب «تمبكت» الحالية عاصمة له، وكان الشعب يتكون من قبائل «السوننك»، وهى أحد فروع شعب «الماندى» الذى يسكن معظم نواحى غرب إفريقيا.* 
*
واستطاعت هذه الدولة منذ أواخر القرن الثامن الميلادى، وبعد أن انتقل الحكم إلى فرع «السوننكى» - أن تُخضِع بلاد «فوتا» حيث التكرور والولوف والسرير، ووصل هذا التوسع إلى نهايته القصوى فى مستهل القرن الحادى عشر للميلاد، فأصبحت «غانة» تسيطر على المسافات الممتدة من أعالى «نهر السنغال» وأعالى «نهر النيجر»، وامتد نفوذها إلى موقع «تمبكت» شرقًا وبلاد «التكرور» أو «السنغال» غربًا، وينابيع نهر «النيجر» جنوبًا، وأغلب الصحراء الغربية (موريتانيا حاليا) شمالا، وانتقلت عاصمتها إلى مدينة «كومبى» أو «كومبى صالح» وهى نفسها مدينة «غانة».*
*
وقد اعتمدت إمبراطورية «غانة» على التجارة كمصدر رئيسى فى اقتصادها خاصة تجارة الذهب، حتى صارت تعرف ببلاد الذهب، وأصبح ملوك «غانة» من أغنى ملوك الأرض؛ بفضل سيطرتهم على الطرق المؤدية إلى مناجم الذهب والتى كانت تقع فى منطقة «وانقارة» أو «وانجارة» جنوبى مملكة «غانة».*
*
وقد أدَّى رواج التجارة إلى أن أصبحت «غانة» (العاصمة «كومبى صالح») أكبر أسواق بلاد «السودان»، ودخل الإسلام إليها سلميا عن طريق التجار والدعاة المسلمين، ويتبين هذا من رواية «البكرى» الذى زار هذه البلاد فى عام (460هـ = 1068م)، وذكر أن مدينة «غانة» مدينتان يحيطهما سور، إحداهما للمسلمين وبها اثنا عشر مسجدًا، يُعيَّن لها الأئمة والمؤذِّنون، والقضاة، أما المدينة الأخرى، فهى مدينة الملك وتسمى بالغابة، وبها قصر الملك ومسجد يصلى فيه من يَفدُ عليه من المسلمين. ويضيف «البكرى» أن مترجمى الملك وصاحب بيت ماله وأكثر وزرائه كانوا من المسلمين، وهذا يدل على أن الإسلام قد انتشر بين زنوج غربى إفريقيا لدرجة أن شعب «التكرور» بأكمله أسلم على يد الملك «وارجابى بن رابيس» الذى توفى عام (432هـ = 1040م)، كذلك امتد الإسلام إلى مدينة «سلى» التى تقع بين* *«التكرور» و «غانة»، وإلى مدينة «غيارو» التى تبعد عن مدينة «غانة» مسيرة (18) يومًا.* 
*
ويتحدث «البكرى» عن مملكة أخرى هى مملكة «ملل» ويقصد بها مملكة «مالى» التى تقع جنوبى مملكة «غانة»، ويقول: إن ملكها يعرف بالمسلمانى لأنه أعلن إسلامه على يد أحد الفقهاء المسلمين الذى خرج معه للاستسقاء بعد أن أجدبت البلاد وكاد الناس يهلكون، ولما استجاب الله وهطل المطر أمر الملك بتحطيم الدكاكير (أى الأصنام)، وأخرج السحرة من بلاده، وأسلم هو وأهله وخاصته وحَسُنَ إسلامهم، على الرغم من أن أغلب أهل مملكته كانوا وثنيين.*
*
ويتحدث «البكرى» أيضًا عن مدن أخرى أهلها مسلمون مثل مدينة «كونمة» ومدينة «الوكن» ومدينة «كوكو» عند انحناءة «نهر النيجر» تجاه بلاد «الهوسا»، والمدينة الأخيرة مدينتان، مدينة الملك ومدينة المسلمين، ويبدو أن ملكهم كان مسلمًا، بدليل ما يذكره «البكرى» من أن ملكهم كان يتسلَّم عند تنصيبه خاتمًا وسيفًا ومصحفًا، يزعمون أن أمير المؤمنين بعثها إليه. ويصرح «البكرى» فى نهاية حديثه بأن ملكهم مسلم ولا يتولى العرش أحد من غير المسلمين.*
*
وحتى يسير الإسلام فى مجراه الطبيعى ويستقر بين هذه الشعوب التى آمنت به، وحتى ينتهى دور «غانة» فى مناهضة الإسلام والاعتداء على القبائل المسلمة كان الهدف الأساسى الذى كرَّس له الأمير «أبو بكر بن عمر اللمتونى» زعيم «الملثمين» جهوده هو الاستيلاء على «غانة» وإخضاعها لدولة المرابطين التى أقامها هؤلاء «الملثمون» من قبائل صنهاجة.*
*
وعلى الرغم من أن أغلب المصادر تغفل تفاصيل جهاد هذا الأمير فى بلاد «السودان الغربى» فإننا نعرف أنه استطاع أن يفتح مملكة «غانة»، وأن يستولى على العاصمة عام (469هـ = 1076م) ويسقط الحكومة الغانية الوثنية. ومنذ ذلك الوقت يمكن أن يؤرخ لإمبراطورية «غانة» الإسلامية حتى اختفائها من التاريخ فى مطلع القرن الثالث* *عشر الميلادى. فقد أضحت حكومتها إسلامية، ويقال إن ملكها اعتنق الإسلام بدليل أن المرابطين تركوه فى الحكم بعد أن أعلن الخضوع ودفع الخراج لهم. وبإسلام هذا الملك دخل عدد كبير من سكان المملكة فى الإسلام.*
*
ولم تستمر سيطرة المرابطين على «غانة»؛ إذ سرعان ما تخلَّصت من هذه السيادة على أثر اغتيال الأمير «أبى بكر» أمير المرابطين عام (480هـ = 1087م) على يد أتباع أحد زعماء قبائل «الموسى» بجنوب «داهومى» وانتهزت بلاد «السودان الغربى» هذه الفرصة وما تبعها من اضطراب الجيوش المرابطية هناك بعد موت قائدها فأعلنت «غانة» استقلالها وانفصالها عن الدولة المرابطية، ونقضت تبعيتها لها، وفى الوقت نفسه استطاعت بعض الولايات التى كانت تابعة لإمبراطورية «غانة» أن تنفصل هى الأخرى وتستقل فى حكمها، مثل مملكة «أنبارة» وولاية «ديارا» و «كانياجا»، وأصبحت ممالك مستقلة، بينما أصبحت سلطة ملوك «غانة» لا تتعدَّى «أوكار» و «باسيكورو» مما أضعف الدولة ومهد للقضاء عليها.*
*
ومعنى ذلك أن فتح المرابطين لغانة لم يقض عليها تاريخيا، ولكنه حولها إلى الإسلام، وجاءت الصدمة القاضية على الوجود التاريخى لإمبراطورية «غانة» على يد قبائل «الصوصو» الوثنية التى استقلت بولاية «كانياجا» كما سبق القول، وكانوا من قبل يدفعون الجزية لحكومة «غانة» لفترة طويلة. وفى مطلع القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى* *استولى أعظم أباطرة «الصوصو» وهو «سومانجورو» على العاصمة «كومبى صالح» فى عام (600هـ= 1203م) بعد معركة طاحنة مع ملك «غانة» الإسلامية.*
*وبذلك أنهى «الصوصو» سيادة الملوك الغانيين المسلمين فتفرقوا فى البلاد، وقام زعيم «الصوصو» بالاتجاه نحو الجنوب؛ حيث توجد دولة «الماندنجو» النامية فى «كانجابا» واستولى عليها ولكن أحد أبناء ملك «كانجابا» ويسمى «سندياتا» أو (مارى جاطهـ) نجح فى استرداد الأراضى التى ضاعت من أبيه، بل واستطاع أن يقضى على «سومانجورو» نفسه وأن يضم جميع أملاك «الصوصو» إليه. وذلك بعد موقعة حربية فاصلة (632هـ = 1235م)، وفى عام (638هـ = 1240م) نجح «مارى جاطة» فى تدمير ما بقى من «كومبى صالح» عاصمة «غانة»، وكان ذلك هو الفصل الختامى فى اختفاء إمبراطورية «غانة» من مسرح التاريخ.*
*
وعلى الرغم من أن «غانة» الإسلامية لم تعمَّر طويلا فإن أهلها وأغلبهم من «السوننك» اشتهروا بحماسهم للإسلام وبالدعوة إليه، حتى إن بعض العشائر السوننكية تكاد تختص بالعمل فى الدعوة إلى الإسلام، بل إن كلمة «سوننك» فى أعالى نهر «غمبيا» استخدمها «الماندنجو» الوثنيون مرادفة لكلمة «داعية»، مما يدل* *على الدور الكبير الذى نهض به «السوننك» فى نشر الإسلام.*
*
ويبدو أن هذه الدفعة التى دفعها المرابطون للإسلام كانت من القوة بحيث تركت فى تاريخ الإسلام فى غربى إفريقيا آثارًا عميقة، ذلك أن دعاة المرابطين نشروا الإسلام فى المنطقة الواقعة بين «السنغال» و «النيجر» وعلى ضفاف «السنغال»، وتمخض ذلك عن إسلام شعب «التكرور» الذى عمل بدوره على متابعة الدعوة إلى هذا الدين الحنيف بين قبائل «الولوف» و «الفولبة» (الفولانى) و «المندنجو».*
*
وفى ركاب المرابطين دخلت الثقافة الإسلامية متدفقة من مدارس «المغرب» و«الأندلس»، فقد وحَّد المرابطون بين «السودان الغربى» و«المغرب» و«الأندلس» فى دولة واحدة. وفى عهدهم تم تأسيس مدينة «تمبكت» التى أصبحت حاضرة الثقافة العربية فى غربى «السودان» وقد أسَّسها قوم من طوارق «مقشرن» فى آخر القرن الخامس الهجرى، وأصبحت سوقًا مهمة يؤمُّها الرحالة ويَفِدُ إليها التجار من «مَرَّاكُش» و «السودان».* 
*
وسرعان ما اقتفى العلماء أثر التجار فوفدوا إليها من «المغرب الأقصى» و «الأندلس»، بل ومن «مصر» و «توات» و «تافللت» و «فاس» وغيرها، وأصبح مسجدها الجامع الذى يسمى مسجد «سنكرى» جامعة إسلامية زاهرة فى هذه البقعة النائية، وامتدَّ الإسلام إلى مدينة أخرى كان لها ما لتمبكت من أثر فى تاريخ الإسلام والثقافة العربية، وهى مدينة «جنى» التى أسلم أهلها آخر القرن الخامس الهجرى، وأمَّها الفقهاءُ والعلماءُ، كما انتشرت اللغة العربية بين كثير من أهالى دولة «غانة» الإسلامية، وأصبحت لغة العبادة والثقافة الوحيدة بالبلاد بجانب كونها لغة التجارة والمعاملات.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية*
*إمبراطورية مالي الإسلامية وسيرة أغنى سلطان في العالم*
*السلطان منسا موسى*
* (الحلقة الثالثة)*
*569 - 874هـ = 1200 - 1469 م**أسس هذه السلطنة شعب زنجى أصيل هو شعب «الماندنجوه»، أو «الماندنجو» ومعناها «المتكلمون بلغة الماندى»، ويطلق «الفولانى» على هذا الشعب اسم «مالى»، ويلقبه المؤرخون العرب بلقب «مليل» أو «ملل»، وتقع سلطنة «مالى» بين بلاد «برنو» شرقًا والمحيط الأطلسى غربًا وجبال البربر شمالا و «فوتاجالون» جنوبًا.
*
*وقد اشتهرت باسم بلاد «التكرور» وهى أحد أقاليمها الخمسة التي اشتملت عليها المملكة زمن قوتها وازدهارها، وكان كل إقليم منها عبارة عن مملكة مستقلة استقلالا ذاتيا، لكنها تخضع لسلطان «مالى»، وهذه الأقاليم الخمسة حسبما ذكرها  «القلقشندى»:*
*1 - «مالى»، ويتوسط أقاليم المملكة.*
*2 - «صوصو»، ويقع إلى الجنوب من «مالى».*
*3 - «غانة»، ويقع شمال «مالى» ويمتد إلى «المحيط الأطلسى».*
*4 - «كوكو»، ويقع شرق إقليم «مالى».*
*5 - «تكرور»، ويقع غرب «مالى» حول «نهر السنغال».*
*
ولايعرف إلا القليل عن نشأة مملكة «مالى» ويتلخص فى أنه فى نحو منتصف القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى تقريبًا اعتنق ملوك «الماندنجو» فى «كانجابا» (مالى) الإسلام، وأنشئوا دُوَيلة صغيرة انفصلت عن مملكة «غانة»، وظفرت بنوع من الاستقلال الذاتى، مستغلة الصراع الذى نشب بين المرابطين ومملكة «غانة» واستطاع ملوك «كانجابا» أن يوسعوا مملكتهم فى أوائل القرن الثالث عشر فى اتجاه الجنوب* *والجنوب الشرقى، مما أثار حفيظة ملك «الصوصو»، الذى أخذ يعمل للسيطرة على مملكة «كانجابا» الناشئة وكادت جهوده تكلل بالنجاح، بعد أن استطاع القضاء على دولة «غانة» الإسلامية عام (600هـ = 1203م)، لكن «سندياتا» ملك «كانجابا» الذى اشتهر باسم «مارى جاطة» (627 - 653هـ = 1230 - 1255م) استطاع أن يقهر ملك «الصوصو»، وأن يقتله فى إحدى المعارك عام (632هـ = 1235م)* *وأن يضم بلاده إليه، ثم وسَّع نفوذه شمالا واستولى على البقية الباقية من مملكة «غانة» عام (638هـ= 1240م)، وبذلك يعتبر هذا الملك المؤسس الحقيقى لسلطنة «مالى» الإسلامية.*
*
وقد برزت سلطنة «مالى» فى سماء الحياة السياسية فى غربى إفريقيا كأعظم ماتكون، واتخذت حاضرة جديدة لها، ترمز إلى الدولة وإلى نفوذها وقوتها النامية وهى عاصمتها الجديدة «نيانى» أو «مالى»، بدلا من عاصمتها القديمة «جارب»، وتقع العاصمة الجديدة على أحد روافد «نهر النيجر».*
*
استمرت حركة التوسُّع بعد ذلك، ففى عهد «منسى ولى» (653 - 669هـ = 1255 - 1270م) خليفة «مارى جاطة» استولى قواده على منطقة «وانجارة» الغنية بمناجم الذهب، كما استولوا على مدينتى «بامبوك» و «بندو»، ولم تتوقَّف الفتوح بعد «منسى ولى»، إنما استمرت فى عهد خلفائه - أيضًا - حتى وصلت الغاية فى عهد ملك «مالى» الشهير «منسا موسى» (712 - 738هـ = 1312 - 1337م) الذي استولت قواته على مدن «ولاته» و «تمبكت» و «جاو» فى «النيجر الأوسط»، وبلغت دولة «مالى» الإسلامية فى عهده ذروة مجدها وقوتها واتساعها، فقد امتدت من بلاد «التكرور» غربًا عند شاطئ «المحيط الأطلسى» إلى منطقة «دندى» ومناجم النحاس فى «تكدة» شرقى «النيجر»، ومن مناجم الملح فى «تغازة» فى الصحراء شمالا إلى «فوتاجالون» ومناجم الذهب فى «نقارة» جنوبًا، كما شملت الحدود الجنوبية منطقة الغابات الاستوائية.*
*
وتقدر مساحة «مالى» زمن السلطان «منسا موسى» بمساحة كل دول غربى أوربا مجتمعة، وتعتبر «مالى» من أعظم الإمبراطوريات في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى، وفاقت شهرتها دولة «غانة»؛ من حيث العظمة والقوة والثروة والاتساع والشهرة، فقد ضمَّت داخل حدودها مناجم الذهب والملح والنحاس، وتحكَّمت فى طرق القوافل بين هذه المناجم شمالا وجنوبًا، ونتج عن ذلك ثراء جم، يظهر ذلك من وصف «ابن بطوطة» و«الحسن الوزَّان» لهذه المملكة.*
*
لكن ما كادت الدولة تبلغ الغاية فى القوة حتى بدت عليها مظاهر الضعف؛ فأَغرق الملوك فى الترف، وفقدوا الروح العسكرية، وبدأت أقاليمها تستقل عنها واحدًا بعد الآخر؛ فاستقلَّت «جاو» واستولى «الطوارق» على «أروان» و «ولاته» و «تمبكت»، وبدأ «الولوف» و«التكرور» يُغيرون عليها من الغرب، ودولة «الكانم» من الشرق واستقلّت إمارة «صنغى» التى ورثت مملكة «مالى» وتبوأت مكانتها فى غرب القارة فيما بعد.*
*
وقد بلغ ضعف مملكة «مالى» الغاية فى القرنين الخامس عشر والسادس عشر الميلاديين حين استنجدوا فى عام (886هـ = 1481م) بالعثمانيين، الذين كانوا قد استقروا بالمغرب، ثم بالبرتغاليين الذين كانوا قد أنشئوا لهم مستعمرة على ساحل إفريقيا الغربى، فلم يستجب لهم أحد، وكان «سُنِّى على» سلطان دولة «صنغى» الإسلامية والمؤسس الحقيقى لها قد أوغل فى سلطنة «مالى» فلم يترك بلدًا ولا مدينة فى النصف الشمالى منها إلا حاربه بما فى ذلك مدينة «مالى» نفسها، واحتل «تمبكت» عام (873هـ = 1469م)، ونرى عهد قوة إمبراطورية «مالى» ينتهى فى العام الذى سقطت فيه «تمبكت» فقد أخذت الإمبراطورية تفقد أقاليمها واحدًا إثر الآخر حتى أصبحت فى منتصف القرن السابع عشر الميلادى مجرد دُوَيلة صغيرة* *فى «كانجابا» كما كانت من قبل. وظلَّت هذه الدولة قائمة حتى ابتلعها الفرنسيون فى عام (1316هـ = 1898م)، بعد أن هزموا آخر زعيم أراد أن يعيد مجد دولة «مالى» الإسلامية، ويوحد شعب «الماندنجو» وهو «سامورى التورى»، ورغم جهاده المستمر فإن الفرنسيين قضوا عليه فى العام نفسه، ونفوه إلى «جابون»؛ حيث مات هناك فى عام (1318هـ = 1900م).*
*
وقد استطاعت دولة مالى تحقيق كثير من المظاهر الإسلامية.* 
*
وأول هذه المظاهر، اتصالها بالقوى الإسلامية المختلفة، وإظهارها لروح الأخوة الإسلامية، وقد ظهر هذا فى سفر سلاطين هذه المملكة إلى مكة لأداء فريضة الحج وزيارة «مصر» فى طريقهم إلى «مكة»، وقد بدت هذه الظاهرة منذ فجر الدولة؛ إذ أشار «القلقشندى» إلى خروج «منساولى بن مارى جاطة» إلى الحج فى عهد السلطان «بيبرس»، وتطورت الصلات بين «مالى» و «مصر» فى عهد السلطان «منسا موسى» الذى يعد موكبه من أروع مواكب الحج التى وفدت على «مصر» فى القرن الثامن الهجرى.* 
*
وقد قدَّر بعض المؤرخين عدد من جاء فى ذلك الموكب بعدة آلاف، وقالوا إن السلطان حمل خمسين ألف أوقية من الذهب وزَّع أكثرها على الناس فى صورة هدايا أو صدقات فى «مصر» و «الحجاز»، وقد بعث إلى الخزانة السلطانية فى «القاهرة» بحمْل كبير من الذهب، وقد أكرمه سلطان «مصر» وبعث إليه بالخِلع وزوَّده بما يحتاج إليه فى سفره إلى «مكة» من الجمال والمتاع والمئونة.*
*
وكان السلطان «منسا موسى» قد بعث قبل مجيئه إلى «مصر» كتابًا إلى السلطان المملوكى «الناصر محمد» خاطبه فيه بما يدل على التقدير والإخاء، وبعث إليه بخمسة آلاف مثقال من الذهب، مما يدل على عمق الصلات الطيبة وروح الأخوة الإسلامية بين القاهرة وغربى إفريقيا، تلك الصلات التى نشأت عنها علاقات ثقافية وتجارية واسعة وقد انتهز السلطان «منسا موسى» فرصة وجوده فى «مصر»، فابتاع جملة من الكتب الدينية ليوفر لأهل بلاده طرفًا من الثقافة الإسلامية المتفوقة فى «مصر» وقتئذٍ وتبع ذلك رحيل كثير من علماء «مصر» إلى «مالى»، ورحيل علماء «مالى» إلى «مصر»؛ حيث كان لهم رواق فى الأزهر يقيمون فيه يسمى «رواق التكرور».* 
*
ولم تقتصر العلاقات على «مصر» وحدها، بل كان لسلاطين «مالى» علاقات طيبة أيضًا بملوك «المغرب» وترجع العلاقات بين الطرفين إلى زمن بعيد، فيذكر «ابن عذارى» مؤرخ «المغرب» و«الأندلس» الشهير فى كتابه «البيان المغرب فى أخبار الأندلس والمغرب» بعض الهدايا التى كان يرسلها ملوك «السودان الغربى» فى القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين إلى ملوك «بنى زيرى» فى «تونس»، أما سلطان مملكة «مالى» «منسا موسى» فقد أرسل إلى السلطان «أبى الحسن المرينى» يهنئه باستيلائه على «تلمسان»، كما بعث بالسفراء الدائمين إلى مدينة «فاس»، وكانت العلاقات الثقافية مع «المغرب» فى غاية القوة والازدهار، بسبب انتشار مذهب «مالك» فى البلدين.*
*
وقد امتدت علاقات مملكة «مالى» إلى «الأندلس»، بدليل ما يروى من أن «منسا موسى» استعان بأحد علمائها وهو «أبو إسحاق السهلى» من أهل «غرناطة» فى بناء القصور والمساجد، وإليه يرجع الفضل فى إدخال فن البناء بالآجر فى غربى «السودان»، وبنى مسجدًا عظيمًا فى «جاو» وآخر فى «تمبكت»، كما بنى قصر «منسا موسى» نفسه.*
*
وكان أهل «مالى» يحتفلون بشهر رمضان وبالأعياد الإسلامية احتفالا كبيرًا، وكان السلطان يوزع الأموال والذهب على القضاة والخطباء والفقهاء وفقراء الناس، ويصف «ابن بطوطة» خروج السلطان لصلاة العيد وصفًا رائعًا لا يقل فخامة وأبهة عن خروج خلفاء «بغداد» و«القاهرة». ويقول إن الأهالى كانوا يواظبون على الصلاة في الجماعات، وإنهم كانوا يضربون أولادهم إذا ما قصروا فى أدائها، وإنه إذا لم يبكر الإنسان فى الذهاب إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة لم يجد مكانًا لكثرة الزحام.*
*وبلغ من عمق العقيدة فى نفوسهم أنهم كانوا يلزمون أبناءهم بحفظ القرآن الكريم، وكانوا يضعون قيودًا من الحديد فى أرجلهم إذا ماقصروا فى حفظه، ولا تفك عنهم حتى يحفظوه، ولذلك أتقن كثير من الماليين اللغة العربية، وكان السلطان «منسا موسى» نفسه يجيدها، وكان التعليم لايتم إلا بها كما كانت لغة الحكومة فكانت الوثائق المهمة والمراسلات الدولية لاتكتب إلا بها، كما كانت لغة التجارة والمعاملات، أى أنها كانت اللغة السائدة بجانب اللغات المحلية، مثل لغة «الهوسا» و«صنغى» و«الفولانيين» التى تأثرت باللغة العربية، وتوجد آلاف الكلمات العربية مستخدمة فى شتى مظاهر الحياة فى غرب إفريقيا حتى اليوم، وقد زار الرحالة الإنجليزى «فرانسيس مور» مالى عام (1144هـ = 1731م) ووجد معظم أهل «جمبيا» البريطانية يتكلمون العربية.*
*وقد ساعد على ذلك أن سلاطين «مالى» كانوا يكثرون من بناء المساجد التى كانت تتخذ بجانب العبادة مكانًا للعلم والتدريس، ويذكر أن السلطان «منسا موسى» كان يقيم مسجدًا فى كل مكان تدركه فيه صلاة الجمعة إذا كان مسافرًا أو خارج عاصمته، ومن أهم هذه المساجد مسجد أو جامع سنكرى الذى أصبح جامعة علمية فى مدينة* *«تمبكت»؛ حيث وفد إليه العلماء وطلاب العلم من داخل «مالى» وخارجها، وبلغ من أهمية هذه المساجد أنها أصبحت حرمًا آمنًا، فكان السلطان إذا غضب على أحد من الرعية استجار المغضوب عليه بالمسجد، وإن لم يتمكن من ذلك يستجير بدار خطيب المسجد، فلا يجد السلطان سبيلا إلا أن يعفو عنه، وهذا يدل على مدى تقدير سلاطين «مالى» للأماكن الدينية وللعلماء، وكان مجلس السلاطين لا ينعقد إلا* *بحضور العلماء ولا يبت فى رأى إلا بعد مشورتهم، فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك ما قام به سلاطين «مالى» من جهاد لنشر الإسلام وثقافته بين القبائل الوثنية سواء داخل دولتهم أو خارجها، وما قاموا به من أصول عربية مشرقية لأسرتهم الحاكمة وهى أسرة «كيتا»؛ لأدركنا مدى حرص تلك السلطنة وهؤلاء السلاطين على التقاليد الإسلامية ومظاهر الحياة الإسلامية.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
أعظم ممالك السودان الغربي
سلطنة صنغي الإسلامية التي أعز الله بها الإسلام في الغرب الافريقي
(الحلقة الرابعة)
[777 - 1000هـ = 1375 - 1591م]
بدأت سلطنة «صنغى» (صنغاى- سنغاى) دويلة صغيرة لا تختلف من حيث قيامها عن سلطنة «مالى» أو «غانة» فقد تدفقت بعض قبائل مغربية - وخاصة قبائل «لمطة» - فى نحو منتصف القرن السابع الميلادى إلى الضفة اليسرى لنهر «النيجر» عند مدينة «دندى»، وسيطروا على الزراع من أهل «صنغى».

ورحب هؤلاء بهم ليحموهم من الصيادين الذين كانوا يعتدون عليهم ونجح هؤلاء الوافدون فى تكوين أسرة حاكمة  استفادت إلى حد كبير من العلاقات التجارية مع «غانة» و «تونس»، و «برقة» و «مصر»، وكانت هذه العلاقات التجارية ذات أثر بعيد فى تحويل ملوك «صنغى» إلى الإسلام فى بداية القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى إبان النهضة الإسلامية التى اضطلع بها المرابطون فى ذلك الوقت لنشر الإسلام فى غربى القارة.

رأى ملوك «صنغى» أن ينقلوا حاضرة ملكهم من «****ا» إلى «جاو» لتكون على مقربة من طرق القوافل الرئيسية. 
ومدينة «جاو» زارها البكرى عام (460هـ = 1068م) وقال: «إن مدينة كوكوا (جاو) مدينتان، مدينة الملك ومدينة المسلمين، وإذا وُلِّى منهم ملك دُفع إليه خاتم وسيف ومصحف يزعمون أن أمير المؤمنين بعث بذلك إليهم، وملكهم مسلم لا يملِّكون غير المسلمين»، كما زارها «ابن بطوطة» فى منتصف القرن الرابع عشر للميلاد، وقال عنها: إنها مدينة كبيرة تقع على نهر «النيجر»، وهى من أحسن مدن «السودان» وأكبرها وأخصبها، وقد قابل فيها فقهاء ينتسبون إلى بعض قبائل البربر.

وكانت «جاو» والبلاد التابعة لها تشكل جزءًا من سلطنة «مالى» (777هـ = 1375م)، عندما تحرك ملوك «صنغى»، واستردوا استقلالهم منتهزين فرصة الضعف الذى أخذ يظهر فى دولة «مالى» منذ ذلك الوقت واتخذوا لقب «سُنِّى» أو «السُّنِّى».

وأخذت بلادهم تتسع فى عهد «سنى على» (868 - 897هـ = 1464 - 1492م) الذى كون جيشًا كبيرًا منظمًا سار على رأسه إلى الغرب،واستولى على مدينة «تمبكت» (873هـ = 1468م)، ثم على مدينة «جنِّى» (878هـ = 473م)، وفتح مملكة «الموسى» وضمها إلى دولته، وتقدم شرقًا فهاجم بعض إمارات «الهوسا» فخضعت له «كاتسينا» و«جوبير» و«كانو» و«زمفرة» و«زاريا»، ثم اتجه غربًا فاستولى على بلاد «الماندنجو» و «الفولانى»، ومعظم ممتلكات دولة 
«مالى» الإسلامية، واتجه شمالا حتى مواطن الطوارق. وبذلك أسس «سنى على» إمبراطورية «صنغى» الإسلامية، وكان أول إمبراطور لها، حتى مات فى ظروف غامضة، وبموته انتقل الحكم إلى أسرة جديدة أسسها أحد قواد «السوننكى»، وهو «أسكيا محمد الأول» بعد إعلانه الثورة على ابن «سنى على» واستيلائه على السلطة.

و«أسكيا» لقب يعنى «القاهر» وقام بتنظيم شئون البلاد من الناحية الإدارية، واستخدم طائفة من الموظفين الأكفاء، كما نظم الجيش وأفاد من الخبرات السابقة، واتخذت حركته مظهرًا إسلاميا واضحًا نتيجة عاملين قام بهما:
الأول: هو اهتمامه بالشئون الدينية واستغلاله ثروة سلفه فى النهوض بها وقيامه بالحج إلى البيت الحرام فى مكة (900هـ = 1495م)، وكان موكبه فى موسم الحج يفوق ما عرف عن موكب ملوك «مالى»، من حيث الأبهة والفخامة، واستردت «تمبكت» فى عهده مكانتها كمركز للثقافة الإسلامية فى غربى إفريقيا، وبلغ من شهرتها أن ملك
«صنغى» كان ينسب إليها.
والعامل الثانى: هو الجهاد الذى قام به بغرض توسيع رقعة بلاده، ونشر الإسلام بين الوثنيين من جيرانه «الماندنجو» و«الفولانى» فى الغرب «والطوارق» فى الشمال، وقبائل «الموسى» الزنجية فى الجنوب، «والهوسا» فى الشرق فى مدن «كتسينا» و«غوبير» و«كانو» و«زنفروزاريا» وقد خضعت هذه المدن كلها لهذا الملك عام (919هـ = 1513م)، وكان هذا بداية لظهور الثقافة الإسلامية فى هذا الجزء من شمال «نيجيريا».

وقد أشار كثير من المؤرخين السودانيين إلى أن علماء من «تمبكت» رحلوا إلى هذه الجهات الخاضعة لنفوذ «صنغى»، وأقاموا هناك يفقِّهون الناس فى الدين وينشرون الثقافة الإسلامية، حتى امتد النفوذ الإسلامى إلى منطقة «بحيرة تشاد»، وبلغت إمبراطورية «صنغى» أقصى اتساع لها، فقد شمل نفوذها منطقة «السافانا» كلها من الشرق إلى الغرب، واستطاع «أسكيا محمد الأول» أن ينشر الأمن والسلام فى جميع ربوع هذه المملكة الشاسعة الأرجاء، بتنظيماته الإدارية والعسكرية الرائعة التى قام بها بين صفوف الجيش والإدارة.

لكن حكمه آذن بالزوال حينما أصيب بالعمى وانتابه المرض وتآمر عليه أولاده، وعزله أحدهم عن الحكم فى عام (935هـ = 1529م). 

وظل القواد والمغامرون يتنافسون من أجل السيطرة على الجيش والحكومة، إلا أن «أسكيا إسحاق الأول» (946 - 956هـ = 1539 - 1549م) استطاع أن يلى العرش بمساندة الجيش، وأن يعيد الأمن إلى نصابه، وأن يقضى على منافسيه، وأن يبعد كبار ضباط الجيش وكبار المسئولين، الذين أساءوا استخدام مناصبهم خلال فترة الاضطراب.

وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يستطع الاحتفاظ بالعرش مدة طويلة، فقد خلفه «أسكيا داود» (1549 - 1582م) الذى عين أنصاره فى الوظائف المهمة واشتهر بحنكته السياسية فأبعد خطر ملوك «مراكش» عن بلاده بالمهادنة والتودد إليهم.
وبعد وفاة «داود» (990هـ = 1582م) أثرت المنازعات التى قامت بسبب العرش تأثيرًا سيئًا على مملكة «صنغى»، فقد كان سلاطين «المغرب» منذ عهد بعيد يتطلعون إلى مناجم الملح فى «تغازة» وإلى السيطرة على تجارة الذهب، وظل ملوك «صنغى» يصدون سلاطين «المغرب» حتى سنة (993هـ = 1585م)، حينما انقسمت البلاد على نفسها، فاستغل «أحمد المنصور الذهبى» سلطان «المغرب» الذى انتصر على البرتغاليين فى موقعة «القصر الكبير» ضعف «صنغى» وسيَّر جيشًا كبيرًا عام (998هـ = 1590م) استولى على العاصمة «جاو» بعد أن هزم قوات «إسحاق الثانى» فى موقعة «تونديبى» وبذلك دخلت البلاد فى طور جديد من أطوار تاريخها وهو طور التبعية والفناء. 

لكن واقعة «تونديبى» لم تكن نصرًا للمغرب إلا من الناحية العسكرية؛ إذ إنهم لم يحققوا الأغراض التى قاتلوا من أجلها، وهى السيطرة على مناجم الذهب فى غرب إفريقيا، لأن ثروة «صنغى» لم تكن نتيجة امتلاكها الذهب بقدر ما كانت نتيجة لسيطرتها على تجارته مع مواطن إنتاجه، فى «وانجارة» و«يندوكو» و«أشنتى»، وكلها فى جنوب مملكة «صنغى»، وهى تجارة لا تزدهر إلا فى ظل الأمن والسلام الذى قضى عليه سلاطين «مراكش»، الذين لم يستطيعوا أن يمدوا نفوذهم إلى ما وراء المدن الرئيسية «جنى» و«تمبكت» و«جاو»، ولما أدركوا قلة الفوائد التى عادت عليهم من وراء هذا الفتح الذى كلفهم كثيرًا، كفُّوا عن إرسال الجند والمئونة اللازمة إلى قواتهم، وتركوا هذه القوات تقرر مصيرها بنفسها، فنشأت أسرة محلية من باشوات «تمبكت» تدين بالتبعية الاسمية لسلطان «مراكش»، وتعتمد على عنصر خليط من البربر وأهل البلاد، أو المولدين الذين سموا باسم «أرما».

وكان همُّ هؤلاء الباشوات منصرفًا إلى جمع المال وحمل الزعماء المحليين على دفع الإتاوة على أن سلطانهم ضعف تدريجيًا لاعتمادهم على الجيش الذى كان يعزلهم متى شاء، حتى بلغ عدد من تولى منهم بين سنتى (1070هـ=1660م) و(1163هـ= 1750م) نحو (128) باشا، ولما ضعفت قوة الجيش نفسه اضطر الباشوات منذ عام (1081هـ = 1670م) إلى دفع الإتاوة إلى الحكام الوثنيين من ملوك «البمبارا»، وهم ملوك مملكة «سيجو» الوثنية، التى كانت تقع على وادى نهر «بانى» جنوبى «كانجابا» فى حوض «النيجر». 

وظل الأمر على هذا النحو حتى جاء الفرنسيون والتهموا المنطقة بأسرها، وسموها «إفريقية الاستوائية الفرنسية». وبعد نجاح حركة الكفاح الوطنى ضد الاستعمار الفرنسى والإنجليزى؛ ظهرت عدة دول إسلامية حديثة على أنقاض إمبراطورية «صنغى» الإسلامية، وهذه الدول هى: «جمهورية موريتانيا، و«جمهورية غينيا»، و«جمهورية مالى»، و«جمهورية السنغال»، و«جمهورية النيجر»، و«جمهورية نيجيريا»، و«جمهورية جامبيا». 

وإذا كانت دولة «صنغى» قد شابهت دولة «مالى» من حيث تطورها العام، فإنها قد شابهتها أيضًا فى اتخاذها مظهرًا إسلاميا واضحًا، بل فاقتها فى هذه الناحية فى بعض الأحيان، وهذا التطور طبيعى، فقد امتد سلطان «صنغى» إلى القرن السادس عشر الميلادى، وكان الإسلام قد قطع خطوات واسعة فى سبيل النمو والانتشار.

وقد سعى ملوك «صنغى» كما سعى ملوك «مالى» من قبل إلى الاتصال بالقوى الإسلامية المعاصرة، تحقيقًا لروح الأخوة الإسلامية، وفى هذا المجال كان لملوك «صنغى» اتصالات عديدة بملوك المسلمين فى الشرق والغرب.

فقد خرج «أسكيا محمد الأول» إلى الحج ومر بمصر سنة (899هـ= 1494م) فى موكب حافل، وأغدق على الناس والفقراء أكثر مما أغدق أسلافه، فقد روى «السعدى» صاحب كتاب «تاريخ السودان» أنه تصدق مثلا فى الحرمين الشريفين بمائة ألف مثقال من الذهب، واشترى بساتين فى «المدينة المنورة» حبسها على أهل التكرور (أهل دولة صنغى)، واجتمع فى موسم الحج بزعماء المسلمين، وتأثر بما رآه فى «مصر» من نظم الحكم، ومن ثقافة عربية مزدهرة، فاتصل بالإمام «السيوطى» وغيره من علماء العصر، وتلقى تقليدًا من الخليفة العباسى بالقاهرة، وعاد إلى بلده متأثرًا بما رآه من روح إسلامية، وعمل على تطبيق ما تعلمه من آراء وتجارب شاهدها بنفسه.

ويقال إن هذا السلطان قلد فى تنظيماته الإدارية النظم التى رآها فى «مصر»، وأمعن فى إحاطة نفسه ببطانة من العلماء الذين كان يحمل لهم كل احترام وتقدير، فقد روى مؤرخو «السودان» أنهم كانوا إذا دخلوا عليه أجلسهم على سريره وقربهم وأمر بألا يقف أحد إلا للعلماء أو الحجاج، وألا يأكل معه إلا العلماء والشرفاء.

كما أبطل البدع والمنكر وسفك الدماء، وأقام الدين والعقائد، وأعطى «جامعة تمبكت» المزيد من عنايته، فتفوقت فى عهده ووصلت إلى ما لم تصل إليه من قبل، وكانت فى غربى «السودان» كجامعة «الأزهر» فى «القاهرة»، أو«القرويين» فى «فاس» أو«الزيتونة» فى «تونس» أو«النظامية» فى «بغداد».

وأصبحت هذه السياسة الإسلامية سياسة مقررة لخلفائه من بعده،  فأسكيا إسحاق يسير فى الطريق نفسه، من تشجيع العلماء وإكرامهم والأخذ بيدهم، و «أسكيا داود» يتخذ خزائن الكتب وله نساخ ينسخون الكتب وربما يهادى بها العلماء، وقيل إنه كان حافظًا للقرآن الكريم. 

وهذا يدل على أن دولة «صنغى» قد شهدت تمكن الإسلام من أهل غرب إفريقيا، كما شهدت ازدهار الثقافة الإسلامية إلى أبعد الحدود. 

وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من الحديث عن الدول الإسلامية التى قامت فى بلاد «السودان الغربى»، أما «السودان الأوسط».
المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة الكانم والبرنو الإسلامية
(الحلقة الخامسة)
[479 - 1262هـ = 1086 - 1846م]
قامت هذه السلطنة فى «بلاد السودان الأوسط» الذى يتكون من حوض «بحيرة تشاد» وما تقع حواليها من بلدان تمتد من «نهر النيجر» غربًا إلى «دارفور» شرقًا، وكانت منطقة «بحيرة تشاد» مهد سلطنة «الكانم والبرنو».

وقد ضمَّت هذه الدولة عددًا كبيرًا من القبائل والعناصر، فهناك قبائل «الصو»، وقبائل «الكانمبو»، وقبائل «الكانورى» وهى خليط من العرب والبربر والزنوج، وهؤلاء يكوِّنون أغلب سكان هذه السلطنة، يضاف إلى ذلك قبائل «التبو» (التدا) من البربر، وكذلك «بربر الطوارق» من سكان المناطق الشمالية الصحراوية، وكذلك قبائل العرب الذين كانوا يُعرَفون هناك باسم (الشوا)، وقد قدموا إلى «تشاد» من «وادى النيل»، ومن القارة عبر الصحراء، وكانوا يتمثَّلون فى قبائل «جذام» و«جهينة» و«أولاد سليمان»، وقد أدَّى اختلاط هؤلاء العرب بالوطنيين إلى ظهور عناصر جديدة، منها: «التنجور» و«البولالا» و«السالمات» وغيرهم. 

وينقسم تاريخ هذه السلطنة إلى عصرين: عصر سيادة «كانم»، ثم عصر سيادة «برنو»، ويقع إقليم «كانم» - الذى كان مهدًا لقيام هذه الدولة - فى الشمال الشرقى لبحيرة تشاد وبه العاصمة «جيمى»، أما إقليم «برنو» فإنه يقع غرب هذه البحيرة، وبه العاصمة «بيرنى نجازرجامو» التى انتقل الحكم إليها بعد انقضاء عصر سيادة «كانم». 

وقد قامت هذه الدولة فى القرن التاسع للميلاد على يد أسرة من البربر البيض هى الأسرة «الماغومية السيفية»، التى تزعم أنها من أصل عربى من نسل «سَيْفِ بن ذِى يَزن الحِمْيَرِى»، واستطاعت هذه الأسرة أن تسيطر على حوض «بحيرة تشاد»، وأن تتخذ من مدينة «جيمى» عاصمة لها، وبدأ الإسلام يطرق أبواب هذه الدولة منذ قيامها، وخاصة من الشمال والشرق على يد التجار والمهاجرين الذين توافدوا عليها فى القرنين التاسع والعاشر الميلاديين. وتتحدث المصادر عن قيام داعية إسلامى كبير هو الفقيه «محمد بن مانى»، الذى عاش فى القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى، وعاصر خمسة من ملوك «الكانم» الذين كانوا يعرفون باسم «المايات» (جمع ماى، وهو لقب بمعنى: ملك)، أولهم «الماى بولو» الذى كان يحكم نحو (411هـ = 1020م) وآخرهم هو «الماى أوم بن عبدالجليل» الذى بدأ حكمه فى عام (479هـ = 1086م) وهو الذى جعل الدين الإسلامى دينًا رسميا للدولة، وذلك نتيجة لجهود هذا الداعية العظيم الذى أسلم على يديه هؤلاء المايات الخمسة، وقد قام آخرهم وهو «الماى أوم بن عبدالجليل» (479 - 490هـ = 1086 - 1097م) بجهد كبير فى نشر الإسلام فى بلاده، ثم اتَّجه إلى الشرق، وذهب إلى بلاد «الحجاز» لأداء فريضة الحج، ولكن المنية وافته بمصر أثناء عودته من أداء هذه الفريضة، فدُفِنَ بها، ومنذ عهد هذا الماى لم يتول حكم دولة «الكانم» أى ملك وثنى، وأصبحت منذ ذلك التاريخ دولة إسلامية. 

خلف «الماى دونمة بن أوم» والده فى حكم البلاد لفترة طويلة (491 - 546هـ = 1097 - 1151م) وبلغت فى عهده دولة «الكانم» درجة كبيرة من القوة والاتساع وطبقت شهرته الآفاق، وحج ثلاث مرات. وفى عهده بُنيت مدرسة «ابن رشيق» فى «فسطاط مصر» بأموال كانمية؛ كى تكون موئلا للحجاج القادمين من «كانم» وبلاد «التكرور». وتابع خلفاؤه العمل على توسيع حدود هذه الدولة حتى صارت إمبراطورية كبيرة، وخاصة فى عهد «الماى دونمه بن سالم بن بكر» (618 - 657هـ = 1221 - 1259م) الذى اشتهر بقوة فرسانه، وكثرتهم حتى قيل إنها بلغت نحوًا من (41) ألف فارس، ويُعرف هذا الماى باسم «دونمه دباليمى»، نسبة إلى والدته «دابال»؛ حيث كانت النسبة إلى الأم شيئًا مألوفًا ومشهورًا فى هذه السلطنة بالذات.

وقد حارب هذا الماى القبائل المتمردة، مثل قبائل «البولالا» الذين كانوا يعيشون فى حوض بحيرة «فترى الصغيرة» الواقعة إلى الشرق من «بحيرة تشاد»، وأخضعها وأقام علاقات طيبة مع «الدولة الحفصية» فى «تونس». 

واتسعت الإمبراطورية فى عهده حتى وصلت شرقًا إلى مشارف «وادى النيل»، وغربًا قرب نهر «النيجر»، مما يعنى أن بلاد «الهوسا» التى تشكِّل الآن «نيجيريا الشمالية» كانت تحت سيادته وسلطانه، كما امتدت حدود بلاده شمالا حتى وصلت قرب «فزان» الليبية واقتربت مساحتها من مساحة إمبراطورية «صنغى» الإسلامية التى سبق الحديث عنها، ولكن هذه الإمبراطورية الكبيرة لم تلبث أن دبَّ إليها الوهن نتيجة لعوامل كثيرة، منها الانقسامات التى ظهرت بين أبناء الأسرة الحاكمة، وظهور خطر قبائل «الصو»، التى كانت تسكن فى إقليم «بورنو» وقيامها بمهاجمة عاصمة الدولة؛ وتمكنها من قتل أربعة من المايات. كذلك اشتد خطر البولالا الذين ازدادوا ضراوة بعد أن تمكَّنوا من إقامة سلطنة صغيرة لهم فى حوض «بحيرة فترى» واتخذوها مركزًا لمناوأة أبناء عمومتهم من مايات «الكانم والبرنو». وقد استطاعت سلطنة «البولالا» التى ظهرت قوتها فى عهد سلطانها «عبدالجليل بن سيكوما» أن تشن حربًا شرسة ضد الأسرة «السيفية الماغومية» الحاكمة فى «كانم»، وتمكن «عبدالجليل» هذا من أن يقتل أربعة من المايات من هذه الأسرة.

وقد انتهى أمر الصراع بين الفريقين إلى طرد الأسرة «السيفية» الحاكمة فى «كانم» إلى إقليم «بورنو» الذى يقع غرب «بحيرة تشاد»، وذلك فى عهد «الماى عمر بن إدريس» (788 - 793هـ = 1386 - 1391م) الذى استأنف حكمه من إقليم «برنو» فيما يعرف بعصر سيادة «برنو»، هذا العصر الذى امتد حتى نهاية الدولة فى عام (1262هـ = 1846م)، وقد ترك طرد الماغوميين السيفيين إلى «برنو» فراغًا سياسيا فى «كانم»، ملأه «البولالا» الذين أقاموا سلطنة كبيرة ضمت هذا الإقليم بالإضافة إلى إقليم «بحيرة فترى» والمناطق المحيطة بها فى حوض «بحيرة تشاد». ورغم ذلك فقد استمر الصراع بين «البولالا» وبين الماغوميين فى مقرِّهم الجديد الذى جعلوه مركزًا لدولتهم، وبنوا فيه مدينة تسمى «بيرنى نجازرجامو» واتخذوها عاصمة لهم. ولما تطلعوا إلى إعادة نفوذهم فى «كانم»؛ وقعت حروب كثيرة بينهم وبين سلاطين «البولالا»، وتبادل الفريقان النصر والهزيمة، وخاصة فى عهد «الماى إدريس بن عائشة» (908 - 932هـ = 1502 - 1526م) الذى أنزل بالبولالا هزيمة ساحقة، واستولى على العاصمة «جيمى» وأقام فيها فترة ثم عاد إلى عاصمته «بيرنى».

وتابع ابنه «الماى على بن إدريس» (952 - 953هـ = 1545 - 1546م) محاربة «البولالا» حتى لُقِّب بحارق «البولالا»، ولم يلبث أن لَقِىَ حتفه فى إحدى المعارك معهم. ولم يقضِ على خطرهم إلا «الماى إدريس ألوما» (978 - 1011هـ = 1570 - 1602م) الذى أقام معهم علاقة طيبة نتيجة ارتباط البيت البولالى بالأسرة السيفية برباط المصاهرة، مما سهل على هذا الماى أن يقضى على خطر «البولالا» وأن يعيد نفوذ أسرته إلى إقليم «كانم»، ووصلت الإمبراطورية فى عهده إلى أقصى اتساعها وقوتها وازدهارها.

وكما تكالبت عوامل الضعف الداخلية والخارجية على إمبراطوريتى «مالى» و «صنغى» حتى سقطتا، فقد تعرَّضت إمبراطورية «البرنو» للظروف نفسها وشهدت النتيجة نفسها ذلك أن الماى «إدريس ألوما» الذى بلغت الإمبراطورية فى عهده قمتها وازدهارها خلفه حكام ضعاف لم يكونوا فى مثل قوته وحزمه، بلغوا خمسة عشر سلطانًا على مدى قرنين ونصف قرن من الزمان، حدث فى أثنائها كثير من الوقائع التى أدَّت إلى القضاء على الإمبراطورية، فبالإضافة إلى ضعف هؤلاء المايات أو السلاطين أصيبت البلاد بموجة من المجاعات المتلاحقة وصلت إلى خمس مجاعات، استمرت إحداها أربع سنوات، وأخرى سبع سنوات، ويدل تكرار حدوث هذه المجاعات على التدهور السريع والضعف العام الذى أصاب البلاد نتيجة إهمال الزراعة وكثرة الفتن والاضطرابات، فضلا عن ظهور أخطار جديدة تمثلت فى ظهور قبائل وثنية فى منطقة «جومبى» تُسمى قبائل «كوارارافا»اشته  رت بالقوة والشجاعة، وتمكنت من اجتياح الأقاليم الغربية في «برنو»، كما حدثت حروب بين «برنو» وجيرانها من إمارات «الهوسا» وخاصة إمارة «كانو» فى النصف الأول من القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى، غير أن أخطر ما تعرضت له إمبراطورية «البرنو» هو خطر «الفولانيين» وهم قبائل بيضاء انحدرت من الشمال وأقامت فى غربى القارة، ثم انحدرت إلى الشرق واستقرَّت فى إمارات «الهوسا» التى تتكون منها «نيجيريا» الشمالية الآن، وقامت على يد زعيمها الشيخ «عثمان بن فودى» بحركة ضخمة لنشر الإسلام بين من كان على الوثنية فى هذه الإمارات، وتمكنت من ضم هذه الإمارات في دولة واحدة تحت زعامة هذا الداعية الكبير، الذى أعلن قيام دولة «الفولانى» فى بداية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى هذا في الوقت الذى كانت إمبراطورية «البرنو» تزداد ضعفًا على ضعف وتلقى سلطانها «الماى أحمد بن على» (1206 - 1223هـ = 1791 - 1808م) أكثر من هزيمة على يد الفولانيين فى عهد الشيخ «عثمان بن فودى» حتى اضطر هذا الماى إلى استدعاء أحد الكانميين والعلماء البارزين ويدعى الشيخ «محمد الأمين الكانمى» لمساعدته فى محنته ضد هذا الغزو الفولانى، واستجاب هذا الزعيم لهذا الطلب وتبادل عدة رسائل مع الشيخ «عثمان بن فودى»، كل منهما يحاجج الآخر عبرمناقشات فقهية يبرر كل منهما سياسته، ولكن هذه الرسائل لم تؤدِّ إلى إزالة حالة الحرب القائمة بين الفريقين، وأخيرًا نجح الفولانيون فى الاستيلاء على عاصمة «برنو» فاضطر الماى إلى الهرب منها ولجأ إلى الشيخ محمد الأمين الذى أصبحت له السيطرة الكاملة على المايات الذين صاروا حكامًا بالاسم فقط.

استمر الشيخ «محمد الأمين» يحكم ما بقى من إمبراطورية «البرنو» و«الكانم» وأجرى مفاوضات مع سلطان الفولانيين «محمد بلو» الذي خلف أباه الشيخ «عثمان بن فودى» فى زعامة الفولانيين، واتخذ مدينة «سوكوتو» عاصمة له، وأرسل له الشيخ الكانمى رسائل أوضح له فيها أنهم أهل دين واحد هو الإسلام، وأنه لا ينبغى أن يحارب بعضهم بعضًا وأن كلا منهما يجب أن يحترم حدود الآخر، فهدأت الأحوال بين الدولتين حتى تُوفِّى الشيخ «محمد الأمين الكانمى» فى عام (1251هـ = 1835م) وخلفه ابنه الشيخ «عمر». 

وفى عهد هذا الشيخ حاول «الماى إبراهيم بن أحمد» (1232 - 1262هـ = 1817 - 1846م) أن يسترد سلطاته التى سلبها منه الشيخ «محمد الأمين» ثم ابنه «عمر»، واستعان فى ذلك بأمير دويلة صغيرة تقع بين «كانم» و «دارفور» تُسمَّى «واداى» وتآمر معه لغزو «برنو».

ونفذ أمير «واداى» الخطة المتفق عليها وأباد جيش «برنو» فى (1262هـ = 1846م) منتهزًا فرصة غياب الشيخ «عمر» عن العاصمة؛ لحرب كانت واقعة بينه وبين أحد جيرانه الآخرين، ولما علم هذا الشيخ بنبأ هذا الغزو وهذه المؤامرة عاد إلى «برنو»، وأخرج الغزاة منها نظير مبلغ كبير من المال دفعه لهم، وقبض على الماى «إبراهيم» ومستشاريه وأعدمهم جميعًا، ثم تخلَّص من الماى «على بن دالاتو» عام (1262هـ = 1846م) الذى لم يحكم سوى أربعين يومًا وكان مفروضًا عليه كشرط لرحيل جيش أمير «واداى» عن «برنو». 

وبمقتل «على بن دالاتو» انتهى حكم الأسرة «السيفية الماغومية» التى ظلت تحكم هذه البلاد أكثر من ألف عام، وأصبحت «برنو» تحت حكم الأسرة الكانمية فِعليا ورسميا منذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى وقوعها فى قبضة الاستعمار الفرنسى فى عام (1318هـ = 1900م)، وقد أعيد تقسيم أملاك إمبراطورية «برنو» بين «إنجلترا» و«فرنسا» و«ألمانيا» بعد القضاء على مقاومة أحد المجاهدين ضد الاستعمار الأوربى وهو «رابح الزبير». فأخذت «فرنسا» إقليم «كانم»، وأخذت «إنجلترا» إقليم «برنو»، وظفرت «ألمانيا» بالمناطق الجنوبية لبرنو، وهكذا تلاشت إمبراطورية «برنو» التاريخية على يد الغزاة الأوربيين فى بداية القرن العشرين الميلادى، وظل الأمر على هذا النحو حتى قامت حركة الكفاح الوطنى فى هذه المنطقة ضد المستعمر الأوربى، وتكللت جهودها بالنجاح وظفرت بالاستقلال، وقامت على أنقاض إمبراطورية «الكانم والبرنو» عدة دول حديثة، هى جمهورية «تشاد» التى استقلَّت عن «فرنسا» فى عام (1380 هـ = 1960م)، وهى دولة إسلامية يدين (85%) من سكانها بالإسلام، ويتكلمون اللغة العربية بجانب اللغات المحلية واللغة الفرنسية هى اللغة الرسمية، وجمهورية «إفريقيا الوسطى» التى استقلَّت عن «فرنسا» فى العام نفسه أيضًا، وتضم هذه الدولة الأطراف الجنوبية من إمبراطورية «البرنو» التاريخية، ولذلك فإن نسبة المسلمين فيها قليلة. وجمهورية «النيجر» التى استقلَّت عن الفرنسيين فى العام نفسه، وضمت أغلب الأجزاء الشمالية الغربية من إمبراطورية «البرنو» ولذلك فإن (95%) من سكانها مسلمون يتكلمون اللغة العربية بجانب اللغات المحلية، واللغة الفرنسية هى اللغة الرسمية، و «نيجيريا» التى استقلَّت عن «إنجلترا» فى عام (1381هـ = 1961م) وضمت إقليم «برنو» الذى يقع غرب «بحيرة تشاد»، كما ضمت جميع بلاد «الهوسا»، وأكثر من (70%) من سكانها مسلمون يتكلم الكثير منهم اللغة العربية ولغة الهوسا بجانب اللغة الإنجليزية، وهى اللغة الرسمية، كذلك ضمت «جمهورية الكمرون» التى استقلَّت عن «فرنسا» فى عام (1380هـ = 1960م) وتضم بعض الأجزاء الجنوبية والجنوبية الشرقية من «برنو»، وكذلك فإن هذه الدولة دولة إسلامية؛ إذ إن أكثر من (55%) من سكانها مسلمون، واللغة الفرنسية هى السائدة بجانب اللغة العربية واللهجات المحلية.

وإذا كنا قد تحدثنا عن التاريخ السياسى لسلطنة «الكانم والبرنو» منذ أن أصبحت دولة إسلامية فى عام (479هـ= 6801م) وحتى نهايتها على يد الاستعمار الفرنسى، فإن الواجب يحتم علينا أن نتحدث باختصار عن الطابع الإسلامى ومظاهر الحياة الإسلامية فى هذه السلطنة الكبيرة.

وفى هذا الصدد نستطيع القول بأن سلطنة «الكانم والبرنو» قد قامت «مصر» و«البرنو»، من ذلك رسالة أوردها «ابن فضل الله العُمَرِى» و«القَلْقَشَنْد  ِى» وأشارت إلى استغاثة سلطان «البرنو» بسلطان «مصر» «الظاهر برقوق» فى عام (795هـ = 1393م) لمساعدته في القضاء على تمرد القبائل العربية التى ساعدت خصومه السياسيين من «البولالا».

كذلك كانت هناك علاقات ثقافية وتجارية بين «مصر» وسلطنة «الكانم والبرنو» من ذلك ما ترويه لنا المصادر من أن «الأزهر» كان به رواقٌ خُصِّص للطلاب القادمين من هذه السلطنة يُسمَّى «رواق البرنوية» كما سمحت «مصر» للكانميين بإنشاء مدرسة تُسمَّى مدرسة «ابن رشيق» فى مدينة «الفسطاط» بمصر لتدريس الفقه المالكى؛ ولكى تكون مقرا ينزل به حجاج «البرنو». 

أما العلاقات التجارية فقد ازدادت بين «مصر» وبلاد «الكانم والبرنو»، ومما يدل على ذلك أن طائفة من أهل «كانم» اشتهرت باسم «التجار الكارمية» رحلوا إلى «مصر» وأقاموا فيها واشتركوا بنصيب موفور فى تجارتها الخارجية وخاصة فى تصريف المحاصيل السودانية، وتجارة البهار القادمة من «اليمن» و «الهند» و «الصين»، واتخذت من مدينة «قوص» بصعيد «مصر» مركزًا لها. وكان لهؤلاء التجار الذين عُرِفوا بالتقوى والورع فضل كبير فى نشر الإسلام وخاصة فى بلاد الحبشة.

كذلك كان لسلطنة «الكانم والبرنو» علاقات تجارية وثقافية مع شمال إفريقيا وخاصة «تونس» فقد اتصل سلاطين «الكانم» بحكامها من «بنى حفص» وتبادلوا الرسائل والهدايا، من ذلك سفارة أرسلها الماى «عبدالله بن كادى» إلى السلطان الحفصى «أبى يحيى المتوكل» فى عام (727هـ = 1307م)، كذلك تبودلت الرسائل والسفارات مع  «طرابلس» فى عام (908هـ = 1502م) وسفارة بعث بها أيضًا فى عام (941هـ = 1534م) وأخرى فى زمن الماى «إدريس ألوما» المتوفَّى عام (1011هـ = 1602م) كذلك نشطت العلاقات التجارية بين «برنو» وهذه البلدان.
ويمثل الجهاد قمة إيمان السلطنة بالإسلام، فقد اتخذه سلاطينها طريقًا لرد العدوان والتعريف بالإسلام بين الوثنيين الذين كانوا يقومون بالاعتداء على هذه الدولة الإسلامية، وخاصة الوثنيين المقيمين فى الجنوب، فقد حاربهم السلاطين ودخل كثير منهم في الإسلام، بالإضافة إلى اتِّباع أسلوب الإقناع الذى اتبعه بعض السلاطين وخاصة السلطان «إدريس ألوما»، الذى اشتهر ببناء المساجد الضخمة من الحجارة، وطبق الشريعة الإسلامية خاصة فى معاملة الأسرى، ونظم الجهاد بما يتمشى مع تعاليم الإسلام، فازداد الدخول فى هذا الدين وانتشر فى منطقة «بحيرة تشاد» كلها.

كذلك فقد شجع سلاطين «الكانم والبرنو» انتشار الثقافة العربية الإسلامية، فأكثروا من بناء المساجد والكتاتيب، وكانت اللغة العربية هى لغة التعليم ولغة الحكومة الرسمية، فضلا عن كونها لغة المعاملات التجارية ولغة المراسلات الدولية، كما كان الحال فى جميع الدول الإسلامية التى قامت فى بلاد «السودان الغربى»، وظلت الحال على هذا النحو حتى عصر الاستعمار الأوربى الذى قضى على اللغة العربية ولم يعد لها إلا وجود محدود بين قليل من الأهالى، ووجود كبير فى المدارس الدينية الإسلامية. 

وفى ظل تشجيع سلاطين «الكانم والبرنو» للثقافة الإسلامية ارتقى العلماء والفقهاء منزلة رفيعة، وحرص السلاطين على رعايتهم والإغداق عليهم، وإصدار المحارم (أى الفرمانات) التى كانوا يمنحونهم بمقتضاها كثيرًا من الامتيازات المادية والإقطاعات، ويحرِّمون على أى شخص مهما بلغت منزلته وقدره أن يسلبهم شيئًا منها. ولذلك ظهر فى هذه السلطنة كثير من العلماء والفقهاء، منهم الفقيه «محمد بن مانى» الذى سبق الحديث عنه، والإمام «أحمد بن فرتو» الذى كان معاصرًا للماى «إدريس ألوما»، والذى تعد كتاباته المرجع الرئيسى لتاريخ «برنو»، والعالم الكبير «عمر بن عثمان بن
إبراهيم»، والعالم «عبداللاه ديلى بن بكر»، وغيرهم من العلماء الذين صدرت لهم محارم (فرمانات) تشجيعًا لهم على التفرُّغ للعلم والبحث والتدريس؛ مما أدَّى إلى انتشار العلوم الإسلامية بين أهالى هذه البلاد.
المصدر 
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك اسلامية في القارة الافريقية
إمارات الهوسا الإسلامية فى شمالى نيجيريا
 (الحلقة السادسة) 
تشمل بلاد «الهوسا» ما يعرف الآن بنيجيريا الشمالية، وجزءًا من جمهورية «النيجر»، وكانت تقع فى العصور الوسطى فى المنطقة المحصورة بين سلطنتى «مالى» و«صنغى» غربًا، وسلطنة «البرنو» شرقًا، تحدُّها من الشمال بلاد «أهير» والصحراء الكبرى، ومن الجنوب ما يعرف الآن بنيجيريا الجنوبية.

و«الهوسا» (أو الحوصا) مصطلح يطلق على الذين يتكلمون بلغة «الهوسا»، ولذلك فليس هناك جنس يمكن أن يتسمى بهذا الاسم؛ إذ إن الهوسويين لاينحدرون من دم واحد، بل جاء أغلبهم نتيجة امتزاج حدث بين جماعات قَبَلِيَّة وعِرْقِية كثيرة، أهمها: السودانيون. أهل البلاد الأصليون، والطوارق من البربر، والفولانيون وغيرهم.

ونتج عن هذا الامتزاج هذا الشعب الذى أصبح يتكلم لغة واحدة، هى لغة «الهوسا» التى انتشرت انتشارًا كبيرًا فى إفريقيا الغربية، حتى أصبحت لغة الناس والمعاملات المالية والتجارية. 

وعلى الرغم من أن المتكلمين بلغة «الهوسا» فى هذا الجزء من القارة الذى يعرف الآن بنيجيريا كانوا يعيشون متجاورين، ويتكلمون لغة واحدة، ويدين معظمهم بالإسلام، فإنهم لم يعيشوا تحت حكم دولة واحدة، بل كَوَّنُوا سبع إمارات صغيرة، تُعرف باسم إمارات أو ممالك «الهوسا»، وهى: «كانو»، و«كاتسينا»، و«زاريا»، و«جوبير»، و«دورا»، و«رانو»، و«زمفرة».
ويرى بعض الباحثين أن «دورا» هى أقدم هذه الإمارات، وأن دماء أهلها وافدة من «مصر العليا» و«الحبشة» وبلاد العرب، و«كاتسينا» التى كانت تتوسط هذه الإمارات، و«زاريا» أوسعها أرضًا، و«كانو»أغناها، و«جوبير» أجدبها، وتقع فى شماليِّها.

وعلى ذلك فقد كانت كل إمارة من هذه الإمارات مستقلة عن الأخرى، وكانت الحروب تندلع فيما بينها فى فترات كثيرة؛ نتيجة لأطماع حكامها فى فرض سيطرتهم، كل على الآخر؛ أو نتيجة لتحالف أحدهم مع القوى الكبيرة المجاورة لبلاد «الهوسا» وهى دولة «البرنو» الإسلامية من الشرق، ودولة «مالى» ثم دولة «صنغى» الإسلامية من الغرب.

وقد اشتهر الهوسويون بالمهارة فى الزراعة والصناعة والتجارة، وقد استغلوا موقع بلادهم المتوسط بين «السودان الغربى» و«السودان الشرقى» فى الاشتغال بالتجارة، ولذلك مهروا فى هذه الحرفة، وكانوا من أكثر التجار مغامرة، وكانت قوافلهم تخترق
الصحراء الكبرى ثلاثة أشهر من كل عام؛ لتزوِّد «طرابلس»، و«تونس» وغيرهما من بلدان شمال إفريقيا بمنتجات بلاد «السودان» من ذهب وعاج ورقيق.

كما اخترقت قوافلهم مناطق الغابات فى الجنوب؛ حيث وصل نشاطهم التجارى إلى «نوب»، واتجهوا شرقًا إلى «برنو»؛ حيث فتحوا طريقًا للتجارة عام (856هـ= 1452م)، وتوغَّلوا فى الجنوب حتى حوض «فولتا» الأوسط.

وقد أصبحت طرق التجارة الخارجية، وخاصة التى تخرج من بلاد «الهوسا»، متجهة شمالا إلى «أهير» وتتصل عندها بالطرق الرئيسية المتجهة إلى «غات» و«غدامس» و«فزَّان» و«تكدا» و«برنو» مفتوحة ومستعملة بطريقة كافية ومنظمة، وأصبحت مألوفة جدا للمسافرين والتجار؛ مما شجَّع العلماء والباحثين على زيارة بلاد «الهوسا» بكل سهولة وارتياح، كما شجَّع التجار المغامرين على ارتيادها.

وقد أدَّى هذا كله إلى انتشار الإسلام، ونموِّ الحركة الفكرية، وازدياد تأثير الثقافة العربية الإسلامية، وسيطرة تجار «الهوسا» على النشاط التجارى فى جميع أنحاء «السودان الأوسط»، وتضخمت جالياتهم فى كل المراكز التجارية المهمة، وأصبحت لغتهم لغة التخاطب العامة فى الأسواق والمعاملات المالية والتجارية، وازدادت سيطرتهم على التجارة فى بلاد «السودان» بعد انهيار سلطنة «صنغى» الإسلامية أمام الغزو «المرَّاكُشى» سنة (1000هـ = 1591م)، مما أدَّى إلى تحول المجرَى الرئيسى للحركة التجارية إلى بلاد «الهوسا»، وقفزت «كانو» و «كاتسينا» بصفة خاصة إلى مكان الصدارة والشهرة باعتبارهما مركزين مهمين من مراكز التجارة والحضارة فى ذلك الحين، وبخاصة بعد أن أصبحتا من أهم مراكز الإسلام فى تلك المنطقة من بلاد «الهوسا».

وقد انتشر الإسلام فى إمارات «الهوسا» السبع فى فترة مبكرة إذ  دخل الإسلام فى إمارة «كانو» فى أواخر القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى، وفى باقى الإمارات فى أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى، وكان لاعتناق حكام إمارات «الهوسا» الإسلام، بالإضافة
إلى ما اتَّسمُوا به من العدالة وحب الرعية أثر كبير فى انتشار الإسلامبين الناس، فازداد تمسكهم به وازداد تفانيهم وإخلاصهم له.
وبعد انتشار الإسلام فى هذه الإمارات، كثر وفود العلماء إليها للدعوة ونشر الإسلام وتصحيح العقيدة بين أهلها، فقاموا بإنشاء عدد كبير من المساجد كمراكز لنشر الدعوة الإسلامية فى هذه الإمارات وما حولها من المناطق الأخرى، ونجحوا فى القضاء على الوثنية التى كانت منتشرة بين السكان قبل دخولهم فى الإسلام.

وقد وجد هؤلاء العلماء فى هذه الإمارات الأمن والطمأنينة، مما دفعهم إلى إحضار مؤلفاتهم، وبخاصة فى علوم اللغة والأدب والتوحيد، ورحَّب بهم حكام هذه الإمارات، فازدهرت الثقافة واتسعت مجالاتها بجهود هؤلاء العلماء، كما ازداد عدد الرجال المتعلمين؛ حيث كان العلماء يعلِّمون الناس الآداب والثقافة الإسلامية باللغة والحروف العربية.

ومن العلماء الذين يرجع إليهم الفضل فى نشر الإسلام والثقافة الإسلامية فى هذه الإمارات الشيخ «عبدالرحمن زيد» الذى مارس نشاطه فى الدعوة فى إمارة «كانو»، والشيخ «محمد بن عبدالكريم المغيلى» فقيه «توات» الشهير الذى رحل إلى «كانو» و «كاتسينا»، ونشر فيهما عقيدة الإسلام الصحيحة، والشيخ «عبده سلام» الذى أحضر معه كتب «المدوَّنة» و «الجامع الصغير» والشيخ القاضى «محمد بن أحمد بن أبى محمد التاذختى» المعروف باسم «أيد أحمد» بمعنى «ابن أحمد» الذى وَلِىَ قضاء «كاتسينا» وتُوفِّى نحو سنة (936هـ = 1529م)، وغيرهم.

وقد كان للتجار - أيضًا - دور كبير فى نشر الإسلام فى هذه الإمارات، بل كان لهم الدور الأول فى معرفة هذه الإمارات بالإسلام، كما أدَّى انتشار الإسلام إلى ازدهار التجارة ازدهارًا كبيرًا، بسبب كثرة احتكاك هذه الإمارات بالمدن المجاورة لها.
وعلى أية حال فقد كان لجهود العلماء والتجار القادمين إلى بلاد «الهوسا» والمحليين أثرها الكبير فى نشر الإسلام فى هذه البلاد منذ القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى، وأصبحت «كانو»، و «كاتسينا»، و «زاريا» وغيرها من بلاد «الهوسا» مراكز إسلامية فى هذه البقاع من القارة، وتألَّقت فيها الثقافة الإسلامية، وكان لها فضل كبير فى نشر الثقافة الإسلامية بين سكانها وغيرهم من البلاد المجاورة، فإمارة «كانو» يرجع إليها الفضل فى نشر الإسلام شرقًا حتى حدود «برنو»، وإمارة «زاريا» يرجع إليها الفضل فى نشر الإسلام فى أواسط بلاد «الهوسا»، وجنوبيها فى حوض «نهر فولتا»، وكان علماء «تمبكت» - التى تقع على نهر «النيجر» - يرحلون إلى هذه الإمارات، كذلك رحل إليها علماء من «مصر»، من أبرزهم الإمام «جلال الدين السيوطى» المتوفى سنة (911هـ = 1505م) والذى نشأت بينه وبين أمير «كاتسينا» علاقة طيبة، وهناك ما يدل على أن الإمام «السيوطى» رحل إلى هذه الإمارة وعاش فيها زمنًا، يعلِّم الناس ويفتيهم، وعاد إلى «مصر» سنة (876هـ = 1471م)، واتصلت المراسلات بينه وبين علماء هذه البلاد، كما اتصلت بينهم وبين علماء «مصر» وبلاد «الحجاز» وغيرهما، مما يدل على التواصل الإسلامى، وعلى صلة بلاد «الهوسا» بالعالم الإسلامى سواء فى إفريقيا، أو فى غيرها من القارات.

المصدر 
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة البلالة الإسلامية في حوض بحيرة تشاد التي واجهت 
الاحتلال الصليبي الفرنسي
766 - 1318 هـ =1365 - 1900م
(الحلقة السابعة)قامت هذه السلطنة في حوض بحيرة «تشاد» (أى: في بلاد السودان الأوسط)، وبالتحديد في حوض بحيرة «فترى»، وإلى الشمال منها حتى بحيرة «تشاد»، وظهرت كدولة يمكن التحقق من تاريخها منذ عام (766هـ = 1365م)، واستمرت حتى بداية القرن العشرين، عندما سقطت المنطقة كلها في يد الاستعمار الفرنسى.

وعلى الرغم من طول مدة بقاء هذه السلطنة، فإن المؤرخين لم يذكروها كثيرًا ولم يهتموا بها؛ لأنها كانت تابعة لسلطنة «الكانم والبرنو» في كثير من فترات حياتها.

ويعود اسم «البلالة» إلى أول زعيم لهم ويدعى «بولال» أو«بلال» أو«جيل» أو«جليل»، ومنه جاء اسم أول زعمائهم وهو«عبدالجليل»، وربما جاء اسم «بلالة» أو«بولالة» من «بولو» الذى كان ابنًا لقبائل «البيوما» التي كانت تسكن منطقة «بيو» (Biyo)، ثم أُضيف إليه المقطع التماشكى (ilalla) فجاء اسم «بولالا» أو«بلالة»، وهى كلمة تعنى الأحرار النبلاء، وربما جاء الاسم أيضًا من اسم ميناء كان ولايزال يقع على الساحل الشرقى لبحيرة «تشاد»، ويسمى «بول» (Bol)، ثم أُضيف إليه المقطع التماشكى، فصار «بولالا» أو«بلالة» كما ينطقه البلاليون أنفسهم في هذه الأيام. 

أما أصل قبائل «البلالة» فقد جاء نتيجة اختلاط عناصر متعددة سكنت هذه المنطقة، وهى: البربر والعرب والسودان والزنج، وقد تصاهرت هذه العناصر فيما بينها، فأدَّى ذلك إلى امتزاجهم وتغير في صفاتهم.

وقد كان «البلالة» وثنيين حتى القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى؛ حيث أسلموا عقب إسلام بنى عمومتهم الذين يتمثلون في «الأسرة السيفية الماغومية» الحاكمة في سلطنة «كانم» في القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى.

أما من الناحية السياسية فقد ظهر خطر «البلالة» على سلاطين دولة «كانم» منذ وقت مبكر، رغم صلة القرابة التي تربط بينهما، ويعود ذلك إلى أن «البلالة» كانوا يحاولون التخلُّص من تبعيتهم لأقربائهم من حكام «كانم»، وقد ظهر هذا الخطر منذ عهد أول سلاطين «كانم» الإسلامية وهو الماى (السلطان) «أوم بن عبدالجليل» (1086 - 1097م) الذى حاربهم وانتصر عليهم، فأعلنوا الطاعة والخضوع، وظلوا يتقلبون بين التبعية والتحرر من سلطان «كانم» حتى ظهر زعيمهم الموصوف بالقوة والشجاعة والدهاء وهو«عبدالجليل سيكومامى» الذى حقق لهم الاستقلال التام والتوسع في حدود سلطنته في عام (1365م)، بفضل معاونة العرب الموجودين في هذه المنطقة، واتخذ من مدينة «ماسيو» التي تقع بين «بحيرة فترى» و«كانم» عاصمة له.

ثم حارب مايات كانم وانتصر عليهم، وبذلك وقع إقليم «كانم» بأسره في قبضة «البلالة»، مما جعلهم يحكمون دولة واسعة تمتد من حدود «دارفور» الغربية وبلاد «النوبة» حتى شواطئ «بحيرة تشاد» الشرقية، واضطرت «الأسرة السيفية الماغومية» الحاكمة في «كانم» إلى الهرب إلى إقليم «برنو» الذى يقع في غرب «بحيرة تشاد».

ولكن لم يلبث حكام «برنو» أن استعادوا قوتهم على يد الماى «على جاجى بن دونمه» الملقب بالغازى؛ نظرًا لغزوه إقليم «كانم»، ونشب بينه وبين «البلالة» صراع منذ عام (1472م) في محاولة لاسترداد «كانم» مرة أخرى، واستمر الصراع فترة طويلة انتهى بعقد اتفاقية سلام، اتفقا فيها على رسم الحدود بين «كانم» و«برنو».

وعلى الرغم من ذلك وبمرور الوقت بدأ الضعف يدب في جسد سلطنة«البلالة»؛ بسبب الفتن والاضطرابات والحروب الأهلية، وظهور إمارات جديدة بدأت تُغِير على سلطنة «البلالة»، مثل سلطنة «واداي» التي تقع في الشمال الشرقى لدولة «البلالة»، وسلطنة «باجرمى» التي تقع في جنوبيِّها الغربى.

وعلى الرغم من هذا الضعف فقد ظلت هذه السلطنة قائمة حتى بداية القرن العشرين؛ حيث سقطت في قبضة الاستعمار الفرنسى في عام (1900م)، ومع ذلك حكم بعض سلاطين «البلالة» تحت راية هذا الاستعمار، وظلوا كذلك حتى نالت البلاد استقلالها في عام (1960م) ودخلت بلاد «البلالة» ضمن حدود جمهورية «تشاد» الحديثة منذ ذلك التاريخ.

وقد أدَّت «سلطنة البلالة» دورًا اقتصاديا وعلميا ودينيا مهما في تاريخ المنطقة؛ إذ كانت نظرًا لموقعها بين «دارفور» و«النوبة» في الشرق، و«كانم» و«بحيرة تشاد» وماوراءها من بلاد «الهوسا» و«مالى» في الغرب، و«ليبيا» في الشمال - مركزًا مهما من مراكز التجارة التي تأتى من هذه البلدان مما انعكس أثره على مسيرتها التاريخية، ودَعْم اقتصادها، ورَبَط بينها وبين دول تقع خارج منطقة «بحيرة تشاد»، واتسعت تجارتها حتى وصلت إلى «مصر» وغيرها من البلدان، كما زادت محصولاتها الزراعية.

أما الحياة العلمية: فقد تجلت في المدارس والعلماء والفقهاء والأشراف الذين كانوا يُعامَلُون بكلِّ تبجيلٍ واحترامٍ، كما ظهرت الطرق الصوفية وبخاصة «التيجانية» و«القادرية»، وكان لهذه الطرق أثر كبير في نشر الإسلام في هذه البلدان.

أما اللغات التي كانت منتشرة بين «البلالة»، فهى عديدة، فقد كانوا يتكلمون لغة «كوكا» وهى قبيلة كانت تسكن مملكة «جاوجا» - أحد أقاليم سلطنة البلالة - وكانوا يتكلمون أيضًا اللغة العربية التي كانت لغة العلم والتعليم ولغة الحكومة الرسمية والتجارة والمرإسلات، حتى قضى الاستعمار الفرنسى عليها وعلى استخدام الحروف العربية في الكتابة وحَوَّلَها إلى الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينية، وإن كان كثير من الأهالى - حتى الآن - يحافظون على التحدث والكتابة باللغة العربية، ومعظمهم - أى نحو (85%) - يدينون بالإسلام. المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة الفونج الإسلامية في سنار التي واجهت النصرانية والوثنية
 ونشرت الإسلام بجنوب السودان
910 - 1236هـ = 1505 - 1820م
 (الحلقة الثامنة)
اختلف الباحثون في أصل «الفونج»، فقيل إنهم من سلالة عربية أموية هربت من وجه العباسيين، وأنهم جاءوا إلى «الحبشة» أولا ومنها إلى «السودان الشرقى» (النيلى)؛ حيث تصاهروا مع ملوك «السودان»، وظهرت نواة إمارة «الفونج» عقب القضاء على مملكة «دنقلة» المسيحية، وتسرَّب العرب على نطاق واسع إلى مملكة «علوة» المسيحية، واتَّسع نطاق هذه الإمارة غربًا، ووصل إلى أطراف منطقة الجزيرة من الشرق، ثم تمَّ التحالف بين هذه الإمارة النامية في عهد أميرها «عمارة دونقس» (911 - 941هـ= 1505 - 1534م) وبين عرب «القواسمة» الذين ينتمون إلى مجموعة «الكواهلة» في عهد زعيمهم وشيخهم «عبدالله جَمَّاع».

وقد كان لهذا التحالف نتائج مهمة في تاريخ «سودان وادى النيل»:
أولها: قضاء الحليفين على مملكة «علوة» المسيحية عام (911هـ= 1505م).
وثانيها: قيام مملكة «العبد لاب» التي اتَّخذت مدينة «قِرِّى» حاضرة لها، ثم انتقلت منها إلى «حلفاية»، وشاركت «الفونج» في السيطرة على القسم الشمالى من البلاد وامتدَّ ملكهم من مصب «دندر» إلى بلاد «دنقلة».
وثالثها: قيام مملكة «الفونج» الإسلامية التي كان «عمارة دونقس» أول سلطان لها وامتدت من «النيل الأزرق» إلى «النيل الأبيض». 

وقد بلغت هذه السلطنة أوج مجدها في عهد السلطان «بادى الثانى أبو دقن» (1052 - 1088هـ = 1642 - 1677م)؛ إذ امتدت رقعتها من «الشلال الثالث» إلى «النيل الأزرق»، ومن «البحر الأحمر» إلى «كردفان»، واستمر توسُّع هذه الدولة طيلة القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى في عهد الملك «بادى الرابع».

وقد اتخذت سلطنة «الفونج» مظهرًا إسلاميا منذ البداية، فقد استهلت حياتها بالإسهام في حركة الجهاد الإسلامى، وساعدت العرب في القضاء على مملكة «علوة» المسيحية، وبذلك تدفَّق الإسلام في وسط «السودان»، ومنه إلى الجنوب والغرب.

كما أسهموا في محاربة الوثنيين داخل «السودان» نفسه، فقد حاربوا أهل جبال «النوبا» بسبب غاراتهم على «كردفان»، واستمروا في حربهم زمنًا طويلا حتى انتشر الإسلام في كثير من مناطق هذه الجبال في غربى «السودان».

كما حارب «الفونج» «الشلك» (أو الشلوك) للغرض نفسه، بل شاركوا في حركة الجهاد الإسلامى ضد الأحباش في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى فقد قضوا على بعثة فرنسية كانت قد قدمت إلى «الحبشة»، بهدف مساندتها في حربها ضد المسلمين عام (1117هـ= 1705م)، كما اشتبكوا مع الأحباش في عهد الملك «بادى الرابع أبى شلوخ» سنة (1157هـ = 1744م)، وكانت جيوش «الفونج» بقيادة شيخ «قرى» التي كان يتولى إمارتها الشيخ «محمد أبو اللكيلك» كبير الهمج (الهمق)، الذى قضى على دولة «الفونج» فيما بعد، وقد انتصر هؤلاء القواد على جيش «الحبشة»، وكان لانتصارهم هذا دوى هائل في العالم الإسلامى المعاصر في «مصر» و«الشام» و«الحجاز» و«تونس» و«إستانبول» و«الهند».

ولم يسهم «الفونج» في نشر الإسلام عن طريق الجهاد فحسب، إنما استعانوا بالوسائل السِّلمية التي كانت الأصل في غالب الأحوال وكان لرواد الدعوة الذين وفدوا من «الحجاز» و«المغرب» و«مصر» و«العراق» إلى جانب الدعاة الوطنيين فضل كبير في هذا السبيل فالحج والتجارة بين «الحجاز» و«السودان» كانا من أكبر ماهيَّأ للسودان نشر الدعوة. وكان حجاج «السودان» يشجعون علماء «الحجاز» على الرحلة إلى بلاد «الفونج»، كما أن كثيرًا من السودانيين كانوا يتلقون العلم في «مكة» و«المدينة». أما «المغرب» فكان منبعًا آخر للثقافة الإسلامية. أما «مصر» فكانت علاقة «السودان» بها في ذلك الحين أقل من تلك التي كانت بينه وبين «الحجاز» و«المغرب»، ومع ذلك تطلَّع ملوك «الفونج» إلى «الأزهر» وعلمائه ورحبوا بهم، وكان بعض السودانيين يذهبون إلى «الأزهر» ثم يعودون إلى بلادهم ناشرين الإسلام وثقافته.

وقد رحل أحدهم وهو الفقيه «محمد الجعلى» إلى منطقة جبال «النوبا» التي تقع جنوب «كردفان» مع مجموعة من الفقهاء؛ للدعوة إلى الإسلام في أوائل القرن السادس عشر الميلادى واستطاع أن يتزوَّج أميرة من البيت الحاكم هناك، فانتقل الحكم إلى ابنه المسمَّى «قيلى أبو جريدة». وقد أسَّس هذا الابن أول أسرة إسلامية حاكمة في جبال «النوبا»، سنة (926هـ = 1520م) عرفت باسم مملكة «تقلى»، وكان هو أول سلاطينها. 

كذلك كان لسلطنة الفونج وعاصمتها اتصال بدارفور التي كانت تستعين بفقهاء «سنار» في نشر الدعوة، وكان للفونج اتصال أيضًا بالباشا التركى في موانئ «البحر الأحمر» في «سواكن» و«مصوع»؛ حيث كان له وكلاء في «سنار» و«أريجى»، وكذلك اتصلوا باليمن وغيره من الأمصار الإسلامية؛ مما يدل على عمق الروح الإسلامية التي تغلغلت في مملكة «الفونج».

وتظهر هذه الروح الإسلامية في معاملتهم الحسنة لرجال العلم، وفى احترامهم وإحاطتهم بالرعاية والتكريم، فرحل إليهم كثير من علماء المناطق النائية، وعاشوا في جوارهم، مما كان له أثر كبير على مسيرة الإسلام في هذه السلطنة.المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة دارفور الإسلامية
849=1292هـ = 1445 - 1875م
(الحلقة التاسعة)بلاد «دارفور» عبارة عن هضبة تنتشر فيها المراعى وتتخللها بعض المرتفعات، ويتألف سكانها من العنصر الزنجى والعنصر الحامى، وكانت هذه البلاد مستقرا لشعب يُسمَّى شعب «الداجو»، وفد عليها من الشرق أو من «جبال النوبا» الواقعة غرب «النيل الأبيض» قبل القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى وأسس فيها مُلكًا.

وفى القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي دخل هذه البلاد عنصر مغربى من «تونس» يتمثل في «شعب التنجور» أو«عرب التنجور»، وهم عنصر من البربر أو العرب، وقد خالط هؤلاء شعب «الداجو» وصاهروهم، ونتج عن ذلك وجود جنس مختلط يُسمَّى شعب الفور استطاع أن يصل إلى الحكم.

كان أول السلاطين المولدين من «الداجو» «والتنجور» هو«أحمد المعقور» الذي تزوج من ابنة ملك «دارفور» الوثنى، بعد أن أثبت جدارته في الإشراف على شئون بيت الملك، وقد اتخذه الملك مستشارًا، ولما لم يكن للملك أبناء ذكور، فقد زوج ابنته لأحمد المعقور، وعينه خليفة له، فتأسست بذلك أول سلطنة إسلامية في «دارفور».

ولقد اقترنت إصلاحات السلطان «أحمد» وأولاده من بعده بنشاط ملحوظ في نشر الدعوة الإسلامية، على أن «دارفور» لم تدخل في الإسلام حقا إلا نتيجة جهود أحد ملوكها وهو«سليمان سولون» الذى وصل إلى الحكم نتيجة لإحدى الهجرات العربية التي وفدت على «دارفور» منحدرة من «وادى النيل» في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي وأصهر هؤلاء العرب إلى سلاطين «الفور»، كما أصهروا إلى ملوك «النوبة» من قبل.

وكان «سليمان سولون» وليد هذه المصاهرة، وتمكن من اعتلاء عرش «دارفور» (849 - 881هـ = 1445 - 1476م)، وفتح البلاد للهجرات العربية، فوفدت قبائل «الحبانية» و«الرزيقات» و«المسيرية» و«التعايشة» و«بنى هلبة» و«الزيادية» و«الماهرية» و«المحاميد» و«بنى حسين» وغيرهم، وبفضل هؤلاء العرب المهاجرين إلى «دارفور»، اصطبغت السلطنة بالصبغة الإسلامية الواضحة، وعمد السلطان «سليمان سولون» إلى تنشيط الحركة الإسلامية، عن طريق استدعاء الفقهاء من الشرق ليعلِّموا الناس أصول دينهم، كما شجع التجارة وأسس المساجد والمدارس.

وبدأت الدولة تتسع، فامتد سلطانها على «كردفان» في عهد السلطان «تيراب» (1768 - 1787م)، وبلغت أقصى اتساعها، فكان حدها من الشمال «بئر النترون» في الصحراء الكبرى، ومن الجنوب «بحر الغزال»، ومن الشرق «نهر النيل»، ومن الغرب منطقة «واداى».

وقد وصل نفوذ الدولة أقصاه في عهد السلطان «عبدالرحمن الرشيد» (1192 - 1214هـ = 1778 - 1799م)، الذي نقل العاصمة إلى مدينة «الفاشر»، واتصل بالسلطان العثمانى واعترف بسيادته، فمنحه لقب «الرشيد».

وفى عهد خلفاء «عبدالرحمن الرشيد» كان من الممكن أن تتسع السلطنة إلى آفاق أوسع لولا التوسع المصرى في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى، ذلك التوسع الذي قضى على هذه السلطنة عام (1292هـ = 1875م) في عهد الخديوى «إسماعيل».

واصطبغت هذه السلطنة بالصبغة الإسلامية الواضحة؛ حيث عمل سلاطينها على ربط بلادهم بالعالم الإسلامي المعاصر، وتوثقت به صلاتهم الثقافية والدينية، فوصل طلاب «دارفور» إلى «مصر» والتحقوا بالأزهر، حيث أنشئ لهم رواق خاص بهم.

وكان سلاطين «دارفور» رغم ندرة أخبارهم ينهجون نهجًا إسلاميا، فيلتزمون بأحكام الكتاب والسنة، ويحرصون على تحرى العدل في أحكامهم، كما حرصوا على تشجيع العلماء ومنحهم الهدايا، وعملوا على نشر العلم في بلادهم، ويذكر «التونسى» أخبارًا كثيرة عن العلماء والفقهاء الذين وفدوا على «دارفور» لما وجدوه فيها من تشجيع وعدالة وكرم واحترام.

ومن مظاهر ارتفاع مكانة العلماء في سلطنة «دارفور» الإسلامية أن مجلس السلطان كان لايتم إلا بحضورهم، وكانوا يجلسون عن يمينه، ويجلس الأشراف وعظماء الناس عن يساره، وعند موت السلطان واختيار سلطان جديد كان هؤلاء العلماء يدخلون ضمن مجلس الشورى الذى ينعقد لهذا الغرض، وإذا حدث تنازع فإنه لايتم حسمه إلا على أيديهم، وكان السلاطين يكثرون من الإنعام عليهم ويقطعونهم الإقطاعات الواسعة حتى يتفرغوا للعلم والدرس، ولم يكن هذا التشجيع وقفًا على السلاطين وحدهم، فقد شارك فيه الأهالى؛ حيث كان سكان القرية يسارعون لمقابلة العلماء الوافدين ويستضيفونهم، كما كانوا يستضيفون الطلبة الغرباء في بيوتهم ويعاملونهم كأبنائهم أو ذوى قرباهم. 

ومن المظاهر الإسلامية التي وضحت في سلطنة «دارفور» أن سلاطينها كانوا يتلقبون بألقاب إسلامية مثل «أمير المؤمنين»، و«خادم الشريعة»، و«المهدى» و«المنصور بالله»، كما كانوا يحرصون على النسب العربى كعادة الحكام في كل ممالك «السودان»، كما أن أختامهم التي يختمون بها كتبهم ورسائلهم كانت تحمل آية من القرآن، وكانوا يحرصون على إرسال محمل الحرمين الشريفين كل عام إلى «مكة» و«المدينة»، فكانت قافلة المحمل ترسل إلى «مصر» محملة بالبضائع، مثل ريش النعام وسن الفيل والصمغ وغير ذلك من منتجات البلاد، فتباع ويتكون من ثمنها نقود الصرة التي تحملها القافلة المصاحبة لقوافل الحجاج المصريين إلى الأراضى المقدسة، وهكذا نرى أن الحياة الإسلامية كانت زاهرة في سلطنة «دارفور» الإسلامية.

الطابع الإسلامي والثقافة العربية في سودان وادى النيل:
يمثل عصر «سلطنة الفونج» في «سنار» أو في «وسط السودان» و«سلطنة دارفور» في «غربى السودان» عصر الازدهار الإسلامي في ذلك الوقت. فقد امتزجت التقاليد الإسلامية الوافدة بالتقاليد المحلية سواء في نظم الحكم أو في الحياة الاجتماعية أو الثقافية، ونشأ لون جديد من الحضارة إسلامى الصورة سودانى الطابع مثلما حدث في «بلاد السودان الغربى» والأوسط (غرب إفريقيا).

فالفونج عملوا على إقامة الشريعة الإسلامية لكنهم انتهجوا في الحكم نهجًا محليا صرفًا، يتميز باللامركزية الصرفة؛ حيث سمحوا لأمراء المحليين بالاستقلال الذاتى، ولم يكن سلطان سنار يحتفظ بأكثر من تعيين الأمراء أو فرض الإتاوة، وتظهر التقاليد المحلية في طريقة التتويج أو التعيين حين يحضر الأمير إلى «سنار» ويحتفل به السلطان على «الككر» (أى كرسى العرش) ويلبسه طاقية لها ذُؤابتان عن اليمين والشمال محشوتان بالقطن كأنهما قرنان، ويمنحه سيفًا، وهى تقاليد نوبية قديمة، ثم يذهب الأمير بعد انتهاء مراسم التتويج إلى مكان معين في انتظار دابة تخرج من الأرض يتفاءل بخروجها، إلى غير ذلك من التقاليد السودانية.

والحياة الإسلامية في «دارفور» خضعت لهذا التطور نفسه، فقد تمسك السلاطين بالكتاب والسنة وطبقوا الشريعة الإسلامية تطبيقًا تاما، ولكنهم لم يهملوا التقاليد المحلية التي تمثلت في قانون «دالى»، وهو مجموعة من الأحكام العرفية كان يقوم بتنفيذها حكام الأقاليم والقاضى الأعظم، وهو كبير الخصيان الملقب بأبى شيخ.

وهذا القانون ينص على وراثة الملك وعلى إقامة الحدود ودفع الغرامات من الأبقار التي يملكونها بكثرة، وكان لهم تقاليد خاصة في جلوس السلطان على كرسى العرش، ففى يده اليمنى صولجان، وفى اليسرى سيف مستقيم، وعلى جنبه الأيسر سيف محدب، وفي الدخول عليه يخلع الداخل الطاقية والسلاح ويلقى بنفسه على الأرض ويحبو على ركبتيه ويديه كالسلحفاة. 

أما في ميدان الثقافة فلم يكن للسودان ثقافة قديمة، كما كان في «مصر» وبلاد «الشام» و«العراق»، ولذلك كانت ثقافة «السودان» عربية إسلامية خالصة، لكنها تأثرت بعاملين: 
الأول: ضعف النهضة الإسلامية في هذا العصر عمومًا، وغرق الأمة في الدراسات الصوفية التي انتشرت طرقها في شتى بلدان العالم الإسلامي؛ ولقيت في «السودان» جوا ساعدها على النمو والازدهار. 

فقد شهد «السودان» في هذا العصر كثيرًا من الحروب الداخلية، التي كانت تسيطر على البلاد وتعمل على تمزيقها، بالإضافة إلى أن العرب الذين هاجروا إلى «السودان» كان معظمهم من الفارين من الدول الإسلامية بسبب التقلبات السياسية، وكان هؤلاء قد كرهوا الحياة السياسية، مما ولَّد في نفوسهم ونفوس السودانيين رغبة شديدة في الحياة، بعيدًا عن مزالق السياسة فلبوا دعوة شيوخ الصوفية في ترحاب وحماس شديدين، وانتظموا في الخلايا والزوايا، وكان لذلك أثر كبير في التقريب والربط بين القبائل والأجناس في بلاد «السودان».المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك اسلامية في القارة الافريقية
سلطنة شوا الإسلامية المخزومية
(283 - 684هـ = 896 - 1285م)
(الحلقة العاشرة)
أسست هذه السلطنة على يد أسرة عربية تسمى «بنى مخزوم» سنة (283هـ = 896م)، وليس ثمة شك في أن هؤلاء كانوا عربًا هاجروا إلى هذه الجهات في ذلك الوقت المبكر، وليس بعيدًا أن يكونوا قد نزلوا أول الأمر في ضيافة إمارة محلية، ثم اختلطوا بالأمراء عن طريق المصاهرة حتى آل إليهم الملك آخر الأمر.

وأيا كان الأسلوب الذي انتقل به الحكم في «شوا» إلى هذه الأسرة العربية المخزومية، فقد أدى ذلك إلى قيام «سلطنة شوا الإسلامية»، التى استمرت أربعة قرون من الزمان في الفترة (283 - 684هـ = 896 - 1285م) تمتعت في معظمها بالأمن والاستقرار وازدهار العمران، وكثرة المدن والقرى والنواحى، حتى إن وثيقة «تشيروللى» ذكرت أكثر من خمسين اسمًا لمواقع كانت موجودة، ووقعت على أرضها أحداث مهمة.

ومن أمثلة هذه المدن أو النواحى مدينة «ولِلَّه» العاصمة، ومدن هكلة (هجلة) وجداية، ودجن، وأبتا، ومورة، وحدية (لعلها مملكة هدية الإسلامية) والزناتير، والمحررة، وعَدَل التي أصبحت عاصمة لمملكة إسلامية في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى، مما يدل على أن هذه السلطنة اتسمت بسعة المكان وازدهار العمران وكثرة المدن والبلدان. 

وهذا الازدهار العمرانى الحضارى الذي تمتعت به سلطنة شوا الإسلامية كان نتيجة لما تملكه من أرض غاية في الخصوبة استغلها السكان وزرعوا فيها ما يكفى حاجتهم ويسد مطالبهم، خاصة أنه قد استمر توافد الجماعات الإسلامية المهاجرة في أعداد يسيرة، واستطاعت أن تتجمع وتدعم كيان هذه السلطنة الإسلامية بزعامة هذه الأسرة العربية التي اتخذت من «وللِّه» عاصمة لها، والتى يصعب تحديد موضعها الآن نتيجة لكثرة التغيرات التي تعرضت لها المنطقة. 

ونتيجة لهذا الإزدهار لم تكن الدولة المخزومية في «شوا» إمارة أو مملكة صغيرة، بل كانت سلطنة كبيرة، توالى على حكمها كثير من الحكام الذين اتخذوا لقب سلطان كما أشارت إلى ذلك وثيقة «تشيروللى».

هذا وقد ظهر في هذه السلطنة الوظائف السياسية والدينية المعروفة وقتذاك في بقية الدول الإسلامية مثل الوزراء والقضاة، يتضح ذلك من الوثيقة المذكورة التي عنى المؤرخ فيها بتسجيل وفاة الفقيه «إبراهيم بن الحسن» قاضى قضاة شوا في رمضان (653هـ = أكتوبر 1255م)، مما يدل على وجود حياة علمية ودينية زاخرة، شأنها في ذلك شأن السلطنات الإسلامية الأخرى؛ مما يجعلنا نقول إن هذه السلطنة عاشت عصرًا زاهرًا كبيرًا، وأنها عاشت مستقلة عن جيرانها سواء كانوا مسلمين أم مسيحيين.

والسبب الذي أتاح لهذه السلطنة ذلك الاستقلال وهذا الهدوء مع دولة الحبشة هو ظروف الحبشة نفسها، فقد كانت تعيش حياة مليئة بالاضطراب السياسى وعدم الاستقرار، فقد كانت مملكة «أكسوم» الحبشية القديمة في أواخر أيامها عندما نشأت سلطنة شوا الإسلامية، ولذلك لم تتمكن «أكسوم» من التصدى لتلك الدولة أو تمنع قيامها في جزء من الهضبة الحبشية ذاتها لبعد «أكسوم» التي كانت تقع في أقصى الشمال، بينما كانت دولة «شوا» في أقصى الجنوب، ولذلك لم يحدث بينهما أى نوع من أنواع العلاقات، سواء أكانت ودية أم عدائية.

ومن الأسباب التي أتاحت الهدوء لهذه السلطنة ما حظيت به من موقع حصين فقد كان يحيط بها جبال وعرة تحف بمجرى نهر تكازى الأعلى من ناحية اليمين، والنيل الأعلى من جهة اليسار، وهذه الجبال جعلت من «شوا» حصنًا آمنًا يوفر الحماية لمن يسكنه. 

وقد استغل بنو مخزوم هذا الهدوء وهذا السلام اللذين تمتعوا بهما حوالى ثلاثة قرون ونصف قرن من الزمان في تنمية قدرات السلطنة الاقتصادية والسياسية والدينية، فصار لها نفوذها في المناطق المجاورة وخاصة المناطق الإسلامية التي تقع إلى الشرق منها وهى سبع ممالك صغيرة قامت في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى.

كما كان لها دورها الدينى أيضًا، من ذلك أن أحد سلاطينها ويسمى (حربعر) بذل جهودًا كبيرة لنشر الإسلام صوب الداخل وخاصة فى «جبلة» في سنة (502هـ = 1108م)، وفى بلاد «أرجبة»، وأن هذه البلاد بعد إسلام أهلها أضيفت إلى أملاك سلطنة «شوا» المخزومية، أى أن هذه السلطنة كانت من المراكز التي ساعدت على نشر الإسلام وثقافته في هذه المنطقة.

وقد حافظ الأهالى من الأحباش على إسلامهم، سواء أكانوا من أحباش شوا أم من أحباش المناطق المجاورة لها، وذلك رغم الاضطهاد الشديد والمستمر الذي تعرض له المسلمون في القرن الإفريقى على يد ملوك الحبشة (إثيوبيا) منذ عام (669هـ= 1270م). 

ولكن سيطرة «شوا» على جيرانها المسلمين لم تستمر طويلا أمام اضطراب أحوالها وكثرة الفتن الداخلية التي جعلتها تسير في طريق الضعف وخاصة في الخمسين عامًا الأخيرة من عمرها، ولذلك انتهز حكام «أوفات» الإسلامية الفرصة وأغاروا عليها وأسقطوها وضموها إلى دولتهم.

وطبيعى أن لسقوط سلطنة «شوا» الإسلامية أسبابًا، وعوامل أدت إليه، أهمها:
العوامل الاقتصادية: وتتمثل في ظروف طبيعية جغرافية حدثت فى الثلاثين عامًا الأخيرة من عمر الدولة، وأدت إلى نقص مياه الأمطار بدرجة نتج عنها حدوث مجاعات، وطواعين فتكت بالناس فتكًا ذريعًا، وأضعفت الدولة وسكانها أمام أى هزات داخلية أو خارجية. 

سوء الأحوال السياسية: ويتمثل في الصراع الداخلى بين أمراء الأسرة المخزومية على الحكم، وكثرة المتمردين والمغتصبين لعرش السلطنة، وكثرة الحروب الأهلية، وما كان ينتج عنها من إحراق المدن وتدميرها ونهبها وقتل كثير من سكانها.

ولم يظهر الصراع الداخلى بين أمراء هذه السلطنة إلا في المائة عام الأخيرة من عمرها وخاصة منذ عهد السلطان «حسين» (575هـ = 1179م)، ثم تولى بعده السلطان «عبدالله» سنة (590هـ = 1194م)، وكان مغتصبًا للعرش، استطاع أن يزيحه ابن السلطان «حسين» فى (632هـ = 1232م) واستمر في الحكم 14 عامًا، ثم أعقبه عدد من المغتصبين، ثم عاد العرش إلى صاحبه الشرعى وهو السلطان «دلمارة بن والزرة» سنة (668هـ = 1269م) الذي صاهر «عمر ولشمع» سلطان «أوفات» الإسلامية كى يشد أزره بهذه المصاهرة، لكن الطامعين في العرش ازدادوا شراسة حتى انتهى الأمر بمقتل السلطان «دلمارة» في سنة (682هـ = 1283م) وقد أدت هذه الظروف السيئة إلى تدخل سلطان «أوفات» (عمر ولشمع) فدخل «شوا» وانتقم من قتلة صهره السلطان «دلمارة» واستطاع أن يعيد الأمن والوحدة إلى «شوا» من جديد، وبهذا حافظ (عمر ولشمع) على سلطنة «شوا» من أن تقع في يد الأحباش وذلك بعد أن ضمها لدولته. المصدر 
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة أوفات الإسلامية التي جابهت الحبشة الصليبية
حوالى 648 - 805هـ = 1250 - 1402م
 (الحلقة الحادية عشر)كانت الحركة الإسلامية قد ازدادت قوة في بلاد الزيلع منذ القرن العاشر الميلادى. وبلاد الزيلع هى البلاد التي تحيط بهضبة الحبشة من الشرق والجنوب الشرقى، وتتمثل الآن فيما يعرف بإريتريا وجيبوتى والصومال الكبير بأقسامه الثلاثة: الشمالى والجنوبى والغربى،  المعروف باسم إقليم «أوجادين»، يضاف إلى ذلك كل المناطق الإسلامية التي ضمتها الحبشة بالغلبة والقوة قرب نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى.

في هذه البقعة الواسعة التي تنحصر بين ساحل البحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وبين هضبة الحبشة قامت مراكز تجارية عديدة على الساحل وانتشرت أيضًا في الداخل، وتحولت في النهاية إلى إمارات وممالك إسلامية نامية تحدث عنها المؤرخون القدامى، وقالوا إنها كانت سبع ممالك هى: «أوفات» و«هدية» و«فطجار» و«دارة» و«بالى» و«أرابينى» و«شرخا»، وامتدت هذه الممالك إلى «هرر» وبلاد «أروسى» جنوبًا حتى منطقة البحيرات، مطوقة الحبشة من الجنوب والشرق.

غير أن هذه الممالك والسلطنات التي قامت في شرق الحبشة وجنوبها تختلف عما رأيناه في أقطار إفريقية أخرى في هذه المرحلة من التطور؛ إذ لم تكن هذه السلطنات إفريقية خالصة، أسستها أسرات من أهل البلاد الأصليين الذين أسلموا، كما حدث في «مالى» و«صنغى» و«كانم وبرنو»، إنما أسستها أسرات عربية الأصل، فسلاطين «أوفات» وسلاطين «شوا» وغيرها يمثلون أرستقراطية عربية مهاجرة، استقرت في هذه الجهات ونمت ثروتها وازداد نفوذها واستولت على حكم البلاد وكانت الرعية مسلمة ومن أهل البلاد الأصليين.

وكانت العلاقات بين هذه الإمارات متوترة تسودها المنافسات القبلية، ولم يكن بينها من رابط سوى الصلة الروحية فقط، وكانت من الضعف بحيث إن أمراءها لايتولون العرش - في كثير من الأحيان – إلا بموافقة ملك الحبشة المسيحى، وليس معنى ذلك أن مسلمى تلك الإمارات قنعوا بالخنوع والخضوع للأحباش، بل إنهم كانوا في أحيان كثيرة مناوئين لملك الأحباش وغازين له في عقر داره كما سنرى.
و
كان من أسباب ضعف هذه الإمارات أو السلطنات الإسلامية أنها ما كاد يكتمل نموها وتزداد قوتها حتى واجهت حربًا صليبية ضروسًا استنزفت مواردها وشغلتها عن التفرغ للدعوة الإسلامية، ولذلك فإن الإنتاج الثقافي لتلك الإمارات كان محدودًا جدا، إذ إن الصراع مع الأحباش أخذ كل وقتها ولم يترك لها فرصة للإبداع والابتكار، ولم تنج سلطنة واحدة من الاشتباك مع هؤلاء الأحباش.

وقد قامت سلطنة «أوفات» حوالى (648 - 805 هـ = 1250 - 1402م) بعبء المقاومة والدفاع ضد هذا الخطر الصليبى الحبشى الذي كان يهدف إلى القضاء على الإسلام في منطقة القرن الإفريقى كلها، ولذلك كان من الواجب أن نخص هذه السلطنة بحديث. 

كانت سلطنة «أوفات» أقوى سلطنة إسلامية قامت في بلاد «الزيلع»، أسسها قوم من قريش من «بنى عبدالدار» أو من «بنى هاشم» من ولد «عقيل بن أبى طالب».

ومدينة «أوفات» هى نفسها مدينة «جبرة» أو«جبرت» وكانت من أكبر مدن بلاد «الزيلع»، وكانت تتحكم في الطريق التجارى الذي يربط المناطق الداخلية بميناء «زيلع» على البحر الأحمر. ولم يتضح تاريخ «أوفات» إلا حوالى منتصف القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى حينما ظهر أحد أمراء المسلمين وكان يسمى «عمر» ويعرف بلقب «ولشمع»، وأقام هذه السلطنة التي نمت وازدادت قوتها حتى استطاع صاحبها «عمر ولشمع» أن ينتهز فرصة ضعف سلطنة «شوا» المخزومية وأن يهاجمها عام (684هـ = 1285م) ويقضى عليها ويستولى على أملاكها كما رأينا عند الحديث عن هذه السلطنة. 

وقد أدى هذا إلى اتساع سلطان «بنى ولشمع» السياسى، واستطاعت «أوفات» في عهدهم أن تبسط نفوذها على بقية هذه الإمارات الصغرى التي أشرنا إليها وأن يصل هذا النفوذ حتى ساحل البحر الأحمر وحتى منطقة «زيلع» وسهل «أوسا».

وكانت مساحة الأراضى التي سيطر عليها المسلمون بزعامة «أوفات» تفوق مساحة أرض مملكة الحبشة المسيحية نفسها، بل كانت تحيط بالحبشة من الجنوب والشرق، فضلا عن إحاطة الإسلام بها من ناحية السودان من الشمال والغرب، مما أدى إلى عزل مملكة الحبشة عزلا تاما عن العالم الخارجى، ولاسيما بعد استيلاء المسلمين على ميناء «عدل» قرب «مصوع»، ولذلك لاندهش من أنه عندما تولت الأسرة «السليمانية» عرش الحبشة عام (669هـ = 1270م)، رسمت لنفسها خطة لتوسيع سلطان «الحبشة» على حساب جيرانها من المسلمين الذين كانوا يسيطرون على الموانى ومن ثم على التجارة الخارجية.

وبذلك بدأت أولى مراحل الجهاد والصراع بين «أوفات» وتوابعها من الإمارات الإسلامية وبين ملوك الحبشة من ذلك الحين، وكانت البداية المبكرة على أيام الملك «ياجبياصيون» (684 - 693هـ = 1285 - 1294م) الذي شن حملة صليبية عنيفة ضد إمارة «عَدَل» التابعة لأوفات، وكان قد استشعر خطر الاتحاد الإسلامي الذي كانت تدعو إليه سلطنة «أوفات»، فضلا عن أن تلك السلطنة أعلنت زعامتها على الممالك الإسلامية المجاورة لها في بلاد «الزيلع»، وكان هذا أمرًا يتعارض مع مشاريع ملوك الحبشة الجدد، فقاموا بحملتهم تلك التى أشرنا إليها، وانتهت بانتصارهم. 

وترجع هذه الهزيمة إلى أن حركة المقاومة التي تزعمتها «أوفات» لم تكن منبعثة عن وحدة وتعاون فعال بينها وبين الممالك الإسلامية، ولذلك هزمهم الأحباش من أول لقاء، بل يقال إن إمارتين إسلاميتين عاونتا ملك الحبشة في هجومه الذي انتهى بنهب «عَدَل» وعَقْد هدنة بين الطرفين، وكان من الممكن أن تكون هذه الحرب هى القاضية لولا تدخل سلطان «مصر» المملوكى الذي هدد بقطع العلاقات وعدم الموافقة على تعيين «المطران» الذي طلبه الأحباش، وكان يعين من قبل بطرك مصر، وأثمر هذا التدخل، فقَبِل الأحباش الهدنة مع «أوفات».

استطاع المسلمون تقوية مراكزهم ودعم سلطانهم على طول منطقة الساحل، وكانوا يرتقبون فرصة ضعف أو تخاذل في صفوف أعدائهم، وعندما علموا بوفاة ملك «الحبشة» عام (698هـ = 1299م)، قام شيخ مجاهد يدعى «محمد أبو عبدالله» بحشد طائفة كبرى من قبائل «الجَلا» و«الصومال» وأعدهم للجهاد، وقام بغزو الحبشة، ولم تعمد الحبشة إلى المقاومة بسبب بعض المتاعب الداخلية، واضطر ملكها إلى التنازل للمسلمين عن بضع ولايات على الحدود نظير الهدنة، ولم يكن سلاطين «أوفات» ليقنعوا بالهدنة، وخاصة أن قوتهم قد ازدادت، فلم يستطع الملك الحبشى «ودم أرعد» (698 - 714هـ = 1299 - 1314م) أن يرد هجماتهم.

ورأت «أوفات» أن تظهر قوتها للحبشة بل وتتوسع في أملاكها وتقضى على عدوانها، فتقدم السلطان «حق الدين» وتوغل في أملاك الحبشة وغزا بعض الولايات المسيحية؛ مما جعل ملك الحبشة يقوم بغزو«أوفات» في عام (728هـ = 1328م) وهاجمها من جميع الجهات وأسر «حق الدين» ووضع يده على مملكته وعلى «مملكة فطجار» الإسلامية وجعلهما ولاية واحدة وعين عليها «صبر الدين» وهو شقيق «حق الدين» بشرط الاعتراف بسيادة الحبشة. 

غير أن «صبر الدين» لم يطق صبرًا على هذه التبعية وكوَّن حلفًا إسلاميا من إمارتى «هدية» و«دوارو»، ثم تقدم لغزو الحبشة واستولى على كثير من الغنائم، وهدد ملك الحبشة الذي خرج على رأس جيشه وهاجم الحلفاء منفردين بادئًا بإمارة «هدية»، فحطمها قتلا ونهبًا وأسرًا، وأرغمها على الخروج من الحلف، وحمل ملكها أسيرًا إلى عاصمته، ثم تقدم إلى «أوفات» ودخلها ودمرها ونهب معسكر المسلمين فيها، ثم تقدم إلى «فطجار» واستولى عليها وعلى مملكة «دوارو».

وعلى ذلك يمكن القول بأنه في هذه الفترة انتهى استقلال الممالك الإسلامية في «أوفات» و«هدية» و«فطجار» و«دوارو». 
وعين عليها ملك الحبشة «جلال الدين» أخا «صبر الدين» حاكمًا، فقبل على أن يكون تابعًا للحبشة، وهكذا اتسعت مملكة الحبشة وضعف أمر المسلمين.

وفي غمرة هذا الصراع الدموى اتفقت كلمة المسلمين بين عامي (1332 و1338م) على الاستنجاد بدولة المماليك في «مصر»، وذلك بإرسال سفارة إلى سلطان «مصر» «الناصر محمد بن قلاوون» برئاسة «عبدالله الزيلعى» ليتدخل السلطان في الأمر لحماية المسلمين في بلاد «الزيلع». فطلب «الناصر محمد» من بطرك الإسكندرية أن يكتب رسالة إلى ملك الحبشة في هذا الصدد. غير أن ملك الحبشة لم يكفَّ عن مهاجمة المسلمين الذين لم يتوانوا في انتهاز الفرص للثأر منه.

وتحالفت إمارتا «مورا» و«عدل» مع بعض القبائل البدوية وأخذوا يشنون حربًا أشبه بحرب العصابات، وأخذ ملك الحبشة في مطاردتهم وتقدم في أراضى «مورا» الإسلامية، حتى وصل إلى مدينة «عَدَل» وقبض على سلطانها وذبحه، فتقدم أولاد السلطان الثلاثة إلى ملك الحبشة مظهرين الخضوع.

وفي تلك الأثناء انتاب إمارة «أوفات» بعض الفتن الداخلية بسبب النزاع على العرش بين أفراد الأسرة الحاكمة، وانتهى النزاع بانفراد «حق الدين الثانى» وإعلان استقلاله عن الحبشة، واستطاع أن يهزمها ويردها عن إمارته فترة طويلة حتى هُزم ومات عام (788هـ = 1386م)، والتف المسلمون للمرة الأخيرة حول خليفته وأخيه «سعد الدين»، واستأنفوا حركة الجهاد ودحروا الأحباش، وتوغلوا في أرض «أمهرة» (مملكة النجاشى) لكن «سعد الدين» هُزم في معارك تالية، واضطر إلى الفرار إلى جزيرة «زيلع» حيث حوصر وقتل عام (805هـ = 1402م) نتيجة لخيانة رجل دلَّهم على مكمنه. 

ويعتبر احتلال الأحباش لزيلع بمثابة إسدال الستار على سلطنة أوفات التى احتلها الأحباش نهائيا، ولم يعد يسمع بها أحد، وانتهى دورها في الجهاد، وتفرق أولاد «سعد الدين» العشرة مع أكبرهم «صبر الدين الثانى»، وهاجروا إلى شبه الجزيرة العربية حيث نزلوا في جوار ملك اليمن «الناصر أحمد بن الأشرف» الذي أجارهم وجهزهم لاستئناف الجهاد ضد الحبشة، فعادوا إلى إفريقيا حيث انضم إليهم من بقى من جنود والدهم، فقوى أمرهم واستأنفوا النضال واتخذوا لقبًا جديدًا هو لقب «سلاطين عَدَل». المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة عَدَل الإسلامية ووقوفها بوجه الاحباش والبرتغاليين
817 - 985هـ = 1414 - 1577م
(الحلقة الثانية عشر)
كانت «عَدَل» إقليمًا من الأقاليم التى خضعت لسلاطين «أوفات».

وليس ببعيد أن تكون قد تأسست فيها إمارة محلية تدين بالولاء لبنى ولشمع، ويبدو أن موقعها المتطرف قد ساعد على نجاتها من التوسع الحبشى الذى أطاح بالإمارات السابقة. وكان طبيعيا أن يأوى «بنو سعد الدين» إلى إقليم قريب من البحر يتيح لهم الاتصال ببلاد اليمن بعيدًا عن مناطق النفوذ الحبشى. وكانت تلك السلطنة تضم البلاد الواقعة بين ميناء «زيلع» و «هرر» وتشمل ما يعرف بالصومال الشمالى والغربى وإقليم «أوجادين»، وسميت هذه البلاد «بر سعد الدين» تخليدًا لسعد الدين الذى مات بزيلع ودفن بها. 

استأنف سلاطين «عَدَل» الجهاد مرة أخرى فى عهد «صبر الدين الثانى» الذى اتخذ مدينة «دَكَّر» عاصمة له، واستطاع الاستيلاء على عدة بلاد حبشية فيما يعرف بحرب العصابات، وبعد وفاته عام (825هـ = 1422م) خلفه أخوه «منصور» المتوفى سنة (828هـ = 1425م) الذي بدأ عهده بحشد عدد كبير من مسلمى «الزيلع» وهاجم بهم ملك الحبشة وقتل صهره وكثيرًا من جنده، وحاصر منهم نحوًا من ثلاثين ألفًا مدة تزيد على شهرين، ولما طلبوا الأمان خيَّرهم بين الدخول في الإسلام أو العودة إلى قومهم سالمين، فأسلم منهم نحو عشرة آلاف وعاد الباقون إلى بلادهم، ولم يقتلهم «منصور» ولم يستعبدهم كما كان يفعل ملوك الحبشة بجنود المسلمين الذين كانوا يقعون في أسرهم.

لكن ملك «الحبشة» «إسحاق بن داود» أعد جيشًا كبيرًا وهجم به على «منصور» وقواته وهزمها هزيمة شنيعة لدرجة أن السلطان «منصور» وقع هو وأخوه الأمير «محمد» فى أسر «إسحاق» عام (828هـ = 1425م).

ولكن راية الجهاد ضد عدوان الأحباش لم تسقط بهذه الهزيمة، فقد قام أخ للسلطان الأسير وهو السلطان «جمال الدين» برفع راية الجهاد من جديد. 

وانتصر على ملك الحبشة فى مواقع كثيرة، ولكن أبناء عمه حقدوا عليه ربما رغبة فى النفوذ والسلطان الذى حرموا منه فاغتالوه في عام (836هـ = 1432م)، فتولى الحكم بعده أخوه السلطان «شهاب الدين أحمد بدلاى» الذى عاقب القتلة وحارب الأحباش واسترد إمارة «بالى» الإسلامية من أيديهم، ولكنه وقع صريعًا أمام الأحباش في (848هـ = 1444م) نتيجة لخيانة أحد الأمراء الذين أظهروا التحالف معه. ومن ثم تمكن الأحباش من اجتياح سلطنة «عَدَل» وبقية الممالك الزيلعية الأخرى، وأصبحت الحبشة إمبراطورية كبيرة امتدت شمالا حتى مصوع وسهول السودان وضمت «أوفات» و«فطجار» و«دوارو» و«بالى» و«هدية»، ومنحت هذه الإمارات استقلالها الذاتى، وولت عليها عاملاًيسمى «الجراد» ينحدر من البيت المالك القديم.

ويبدو أن الرغبة الصادقة فى الجهاد التى عرف بها الجيل الأول من سلاطين «أوفات» قد فترت عند أحفادهم سلاطين «عدل»، فقد سئموا القتال وجنحوا إلى المسالمة ولكن الشعب المسلم لم يتخل عن سياسته التقليدية فى جهاد الأحباش ومقاومتهم. وكان تخاذل سلاطين «عدل»، وتحمس الشعب للجهاد مؤذنًا ببداية الدور الأخير من أدوار الجهاد وهو دور «هرر».

وتميز هذا الدور بظهور طائفة من الأمراء الأئمة أشربت قلوبهم حب الجهاد وصارت لهم السلطة الفعلية فى البلاد، وبذلك أصبح في المجتمع العَدَلى حزبان: هذا الحزب الشعبى الذى يتزعمه الأمراء الأئمة، وذلك الحزب الذى يريد أن يسالم الأحباش ويتكون من الطبقة الأرستقراطية والتجار، وعلى رأسه سلاطين عدل التقليديون.

وكان أول هؤلاء الأئمة ظهورًا هو الداعى «عثمان» حاكم زيلع الذي أعلن الجهاد بعد وفاة السلطان «محمد بن بدلاى» مباشرة عام (876هـ = 1471م)، ثم ظهر فى «هرر» الإمام «محفوظ» الذي تحدي السلطان «محمد بن أزهر الدين»، واشتبك مع الأحباش، غير أن البرتغاليين ظهروا على مسرح الأحداث وفاجئوا «زيلع» وأغاروا عليها وانتهى الأمر بفشل حركة «محفوظ»، وباغتيال السلطان «محمد» سنة (924هـ = 1518م). 

وفى بداية القرن (16م) ظهرت تطورات كان لها تأثيرها فى مسرح الأحداث بين المسلمين والأحباش، تمثلت فى ظهور الأتراك العثمانيين وقيام حركة الكشوف الجغرافية بزعامة الملاحين البرتغاليين، كذلك أدخلت الأسلحة النارية إلى منطقة الأحداث فى بلاد «الزيلع» و«الحبشة»، وأهم من هذا كله إسلام قبائل البدو من الأعفار والصومالى، ودخولها ميدان الجهاد، ووقوفها وراء الإمام الذي رشحته الأحداث لتزعم حركة الجهاد الإسلامى فى ذلك الدور، وهو الإمام «أحمد بن إبراهيم الغازى» الملقب بالقرين أى الأشول. 

اتبع الإمام «أحمد القرين» بعد أن سيطر على مقاليد الأمور في سلطنة «عَدَل» وبعد أن اتخذ «هرر» مقرا له سياسة موفقة جمعت الناس حوله، فقد طبق الشريعة الإسلامية فى حكمه وخاصة في توزيع أموال الزكاة والغنائم على مستحقيها وفى مصارفها الشرعية، وبذلك كسب حب الجند وحب الفقهاء والعلماء، كما كسب أيضًا محبة الشعب، فقد كان يلطف بالمساكين ويرحم الصغير، ويوقر الكبير، ويعطف على الأرملة واليتيم، وينصف المظلوم من الظالم، ولا تأخذه فى الله لومة لائم، كما قضى على قُطَّاع الطرق فأمنت البلاد وانصلح حال الناس وانقادوا له وأحبوه.

بهذه السياسة الداخلية السليمة استطاع الإمام «أحمد القرين» أن يوحد كلمة المسلمين ويتولى زعامتهم وعزم على رد عادية الأحباش، وذلك بفتح بلاد الحبشة ذاتها، وتمكن من التوغل فيها حتى وصل إلى أقاليمها الشمالية، ودارت بينه وبين الأحباش عدة معارك، كان أولها فى عام (933هـ = 1527م) حيث هزم الأحباش لأول مرة منذ بداية الجهاد. وفى عام (934هـ = 1528م) أحرز الإمام «أحمد» نصرًا حاسمًا على الأحباش فى موقعة «شنبر كورى»، ثم بدأ فى غزو بلاد الحبشة نهائيا.

ففى سنة (938هـ = 1531م) دخل «دوارو» و«شوا» و«أمهرة» و«لاستا». وفى سنة (940هـ = 1535م) سيطر المسلمون على جنوب الحبشة ووسطها، وغزوا «تجراى» للمرة الأولى وأصبح مصير الأحباش فى كفة الميزان.

وفى هذا الوقت كان الزحف البرتغالى قد وصل إلى البحر الأحمر فاستنجد بهم الأحباش عام (942هـ = 1535م) فأرسل إليهم ملك البرتغال نجدة عسكرية وصلت البلاد عام (948هـ = 1541م)، وتقابل المجاهدون بقيادة «أحمد القرين» مع الأحباش والبرتغاليين في عدة مواقع عام (949هـ = 1542م)، لكنه هُزم وتكررت هزيمته فى العام التالي حيث استشهد وتفرقت جموعه، ونجت الحبشة من السقوط، ولم يعد المسلمون مصدر خطر جدى يهدد الأحباش، ومع ذلك فإن حركة الجهاد لم تمت بموت «أحمد القرين»، بل استأنفها خلفاؤه من بعده وخاصة فى عام (966هـ = 1559م) بقيادة الأمير «نور» الذى اتخذ لقب أمير المؤمنين، والسلطان الأسمى المسمى «عليَّا» سليل أمراء «عَدَل» السابقين، لكن هذه الجهود باءت بالفشل.

وكانت انتفاضة «هرر» الأخيرة عام (985هـ = 1577م) حينما تحالفت مع أحد ثوار الأحباش للنيل من ملك الحبشة، وحدثت موقعة انتهت بمقتل «محمد الرابع» آخر أمراء «هرر» عند نهر «ويبى»، وانتهت هرر كقوة سياسية ذات شأن، فى الوقت الذى استطاع فيه الأحباش أن يقضوا على خطر الأتراك العثمانيين أيضًا بهزيمتهم وعقد هدنة معهم عام (997هـ - 1589م) واكتفى العثمانيون بالسيطرة على «مصوع» و«سواكن»، وبذلك انتهى الصراع فى الحبشة لصالح الأحباش.

وإذا كانت هذه الحركة لم تحقق أهدافها بالقضاء على مملكة الحبشة نهائيا، إلا أنها أثبتت عمق الشعور الإسلامى فى نفوس أهل شرق إفريقيا وعمق تمسكهم بالإسلام، فقد دأبوا على الجهاد وأصروا عليه طيلة أربعة قرون، وظهر أثر العلماء والفقهاء وأصبحت لهم الزعامة فى المجتمع فى ذلك الوقت.

وعلى الرغم من هذه الهزيمة التى منى بها المسلمون في منطقة القرن الإفريقى وانصراف اهتمام العثمانيين إلى أوربا والعالم العربى، فإن المسلمين الزيالعة بقيت لهم بعض سلطناتهم وبلادهم. 

ذلك أن الصراع الذى اندلع بينهم وبين الأحباش أنهك الطرفين معًا؛ مما هيأ الفرصة لدخول قبائل الجلا الوثنية القادمة من الجنوب، فاحتلت «هرر» واستقرت فى النصف الجنوبى من دولة الحبشة، ثم أسلمت هذه القبائل أخيرًا، ولكن أوربا الغربية أعانت الأحباش على المسلمين فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى، وخاصة فى عهد «منليك الثانى» الذى استولى على سلطنة «هرر» فى عام (1302هـ = 1885م) وعلى غيرها من البلدان الإسلامية، ثم استولى الأحباش على سلطنة «أوسا»، ثم على «إريتريا» و «إقليم الأوجادين الصومالى» فى القرن العشرين. وظل الأمرعلى هذا النحو حتى نالت هذه البلاد استقلالها وتحررت من نير الأحباش، وإن كان بعضها لايزال تحت سيطرتهم حتى الآن.
المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة كلوة الإسلامية عروس الشاطئ الإفريقى
365 - 911هـ = 975 - 1505م
(الحلقة الثالثة عشر)قامت هذه السلطنة نتيجة هجرة قدمت من «شيراز» بفارس، كان على رأسها «على بن حسن بن على» وأبناؤه الستة، حيث كانوا على متن سفنهم بما فيها من بضائع بقصد التجارة، ولما وصلوا إلى «جزيرة كلوة» التى تقع أمام الساحل الشرقى لإفريقيا، وهى ضمن دولة «تنزانيا» الآن، استقروا فيها منذ عام (365هـ = 975م)، ووفد عليهم كثير من العرب، وكان هؤلاء الوافدون يفضلون المعيشة في الجزر لسهولة الدفاع عنها والاعتصام بها إذا ما حاول الأهالي الساكنون فى البر الإفريقى الاعتداء عليهم، وعند وفاة «علي بن حسن بن على الشيرازى» كان نفوذه يمتد إلى مدينة «سوفالة» في الجنوب، وإلى «ممبسة» فى الشمال، وبعد وفاته اعتدى الأهالي على ابنه، واضطروه إلى الفرار إلى «زنجبار» عام (1020م) وبعد قليل جمع السلطان المطرود جنوده وعاد بهم إلى «كلوة» ودخلها مرة ثانية، وازدهرت المدينة خلال القرن التالى بسبب تجارة العاج والذهب الذى كان يُصدَّر من «سوفالة» التى تقع جنوب نهر «الزمبيرى»، أى جنوب «كلوة» وحرمت «مقديشيو» من تلك التجارة التى كانت تحصل عليها من «سوفالة»، وخاصة فى عهد السلطان «داود بن سليمان» سلطان «كلوة» (1130 - 1170م)، وبذلك صارت الزعامة السياسية والاقتصادية لكلوة، ويعتبر القرنان الثاني عشر والثالث عشر الميلاديان هما العصر الذهبى لتلك السلطنة الزنجية الإسلامية، فقد أصبحت «كلوة» عروس الشاطئ الإفريقى، وقام سلطانها بسك النقود، وقد عثر فى «كلوة» و«مافيا» و«زنجبار» على نحو (10000) قطعة نحاسية من هذه النقود.

ولما كان مؤسسو «كلوة» الأوائل من الشيرازيين الفرس، فلا غرو أن يكون لهم تأثير كبير على أسلوب الحضارة الذى ازدهر هناك خلال القرون من العاشر إلى الثالث عشر الميلادى، فظهر الأسلوب الفارسى فى البناء بالحجارة، وفى صناعة الجير والأسمنت واستخدامهما فى البناء، وفن النقش على الخشب، ونسج القطن، وشيدوا عدة مساجد ومبانٍ جميلة الطراز، مازال بعض مخلفاتها باقيًا حتى الآن، ولكن الأثر العربى تغلب بعد ذلك بسبب كثرة الهجرات العربية واستقرارها.

وقد وصل إلينا كثير من المعلومات عن هذه السلطنة من الوثائق التاريخية المهمة وبفضل ما كتبه عنها الرحالة والجغرافيون العرب كالمسعودى، و«الإدريسى»، و«ابن بطوطة» الذى زار مدينة «كلوة» و«ممبسة». وقال عن الأخيرة: «إنها جزيرة كبيرة بينها وبين أرض الساحل مسيرة يومين فى البحر، وأشجارها: الموز والليمون والأترج، وأكثر طعام أهلها السمك والموز، والقمح يأتى لهم من الخارج لأنهم لايزرعون. وهم شافعيون يعنون بأمور دينهم ويشيدون المساجد من الأخشاب المتينة». وبعد أن قضى «ابن بطوطة» ليلة في «ممبسة» ركب البحر إلى مدينة «كلوة»، وقال عنها: «إنها مدينة كبيرة، بيوتها من الخشب، وأكثر أهلها زنوج مستحكمو السواد، وهم شافعيون، ويحكمها السلطان «أبو المظفر حسن»، وقد كان فى قتال دائم مع السكان المجاورين، وعرف بتقواه وصلاحه، كما كان محسنًا كريمًا».

ولم يكن السلطان «أبو المظفر حسن» الذى زار «ابن بطوطة» «كلوة» فى عهده فارسى الأصل، بل كان من أصل عربى صميم، فهو من بيت «أبى المواهب الحسن بن سليمان المطعون بن الحسن بن طالوت المهدلى» اليمنى الأصل. وقد انتقل الحكم من البيت الفارسى إلى هذا البيت العربى منذ عام (676هـ = 1277م)، وظل هذا البيت يحكم هذه السلطنة حتى جاء البرتغاليون وقاموا بغزوها في عام (1505م). وقد ازدادت الهجرات العربية فى عهد هذا البيت العربى الحاكم في «كلوة»، مما جعل الطابع العربى يتغلب على الطابع الفارسى في مظاهر الحياة المختلفة، فاللغة الغالبة هي اللغة العربية التي كانت تُكتَب بها سجلات «كلوة» بجانب اللغة السواحلية، كما كان المذهب الديني السائد هو المذهب الشافعي السُّني وليس المذهب الشيعي، الذي أتى به البيت الحاكم الأول على يد «على بن حسن بن علي الشيرازى»، وما زالت أغلبية المسلمين فى هذه المنطقة من السُّنة الشافعية حتى الآن.

على آية حال فقد انفعل سلاطين هذه السلطنة سواء أكانوا من الفرس أم من العرب بالحياة والتقاليد الإسلامية كل الانفعال، فأكثروا من بناء المساجد والمدارس، واهتموا بالعلوم الإسلامية، واستقدموا العلماء ورحبوا بالأشراف والصالحين، كما شاركوا فى الجهاد ضد الوثنيين الذين كانوا يقيمون فى الداخل، وقد أشار إلى ذلك «ابن بطوطة» وقال: «إن سلطانها كان كثير الغزو إلى أرض الزنوج، يغير عليهم ويأخذ الغنائم فيُخرج خمسها ويصرفه فى مصارفه المعينة فى كتاب الله تعالى، ويجعل نصيب ذوى القربى فى خزانة على حدة، فإذا جاءه الشرفاء دفعه إليهم، وكان الشرفاء يقصدونه من العراق والحجاز وسواها .. وكان هذا السلطان له تواضع شديد ويجلس مع الفقراء ويأكل معهم ويعظم أهل الدين والشرف».

غير أن ازدهار «كلوة» لم يتجاوز منتصف القرن الرابع عشر؛ إذ أخذ نجمها فى الأفول بسبب تعرضها لبعض الاضطرابات الداخلية، وبدأت مدينة «بات» فى شمالها تقوى وتثرى لانتقال تجارة الذهب إليها، وأخذت فى التوسع صوب «كلوة» فى عهد أسرة «بنى نبهان»العربية التى أسست سلطنة قوية فى مدينة «بات» فرضت سلطانها على كثير من بلاد الساحل الشرقى لإفريقيا، كذلك قام حاكم «سوفالة» بالتخلص من سيادة «كلوة» وأعلن استقلاله عنها، وانتهى الأمر إلى نزوح بعض العرب من «مالندة» (مالندى) إلى «كلوة» وتولوا مناصب الوزراء والأمراء وأبقوا على السلطان الذي لم يكن له من الحكم إلا الاسم فقط، وقام الصراع بين أفراد البيت الحاكم على منصب السلطان فى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى، وتعاقبوا على العرش الواحد بعد الآخر، وقل المال حتى إن الحكومة لم تجد ما تنفقه على إصلاح المسجد الكبير بعد أن أصابه الخراب. 

وقد أعطى كل هذا الفرصة للبرتغاليين للسيطرة على مقاليد الأمور فى البلاد، ففى عهد «فضيل بن سليمان» آخر سلاطين «كلوة» الذي بلغ عددهم (29) سلطانًا احتل البرتغاليون مدينة «كلوة» عام (1505م)، وفى أخريات القرن السابع عشر وقعت «كلوة» تحت سيادة سلاطين عُمان الذين قضوا على النفوذ البرتغالى في بلادهم ثم فى شرق إفريقيا. ولما فصل هؤلاء السلاطين ممتلكاتهم الأسيوية عن ممتلكاتهم فى إفريقيا فى عام (1856م) آلت «كلوة» إلى سلطان «زنجبار» العُمانى، ثم استولى عليها الألمان عام (1885م)، وفي عام (1919م) أصبحت جزءًا من «تنجانيقا» (تنزانيا الحالية). 
المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سلسلة ممالك إسلامية في القارة الإفريقية
سلطنة بات النبهانية فى شرق إفريقيا عصر من الحضارة الاسلامية
600 - 1278هـ = 1203 - 1861م
 (الحلقة الرابعة عشر والأخيرة)ظهرت هذه السلطنة على مسرح التاريخ نتيجة لهجرة عربية وفدت من «عُمان» إلى ساحل شرقى إفريقيا فى أوائل القرن السابع للهجرة الثالث عشر الميلادى؛ حيث كونت سلطنة إسلامية نبهانية فى «بات» تولت حكم شطر كبير من هذا الساحل، وظلت موجودة حتى عام (1278هـ = 1861م).

والنباهنة قوم من العتيك من الأزد فى «عُمان» كانوا قد استولوا على مقاليد السلطة هناك بعد أن دبت الفوضى فى البلاد وانقسم العمانيون إلى طائفتين متخاصمتين، وحكم النباهنة عمان نحوًا من خمسمائة عام، حيث قامت دولتهم هناك عام (500هـ = 1106م) أو عام (506هـ = 1112م) واستمرت حتى نهاية القرن العاشر الهجرى عندما قامت دولة اليعاربة فى عُمان عام (1024هـ = 1615م).

ويبدو أن الدولة النبهانية فى عمان قد مرت بأطوار من القوة والضعف بسبب الصراع الداخلى على الحكم، وكان الطور الأول يشمل مدة قرن من الزمان والذى انتهى بهجرة أحد ملوك النباهنة، وهو على أرجح الأقوال «سليمان ابن سليمان بن مظفر النبهانى» إلى ساحل شرقى إفريقيا فى عام (600 - 611هـ) واستقر هو وأتباعه فى مدينة «بات» التى تقع فى «أرخبيل» لامو (فى كينيا الآن).

وأقاموا سلطنة هناك وحكموا جزءًا كبيرًا من الساحل متخذين من «بات» مقرا لسلطنتهم، وذلك بعد أن استطاع أول سلطان لهم هناك، وهو «سليمان بن سليمان بن مظفر النبهانى»، أن يتزوج أميرة سواحيلية، ليست فارسية، هى ابنة «إسحاق» حاكم «بات» في ذلك الحين، وعن طريق زوجته ورث الملك، كما يقال: إن والدها تنازل له

عن الحكم فأصبح الحاكم الشرعى لبات، ومن ثم نقل بلاطه من عُمان إلى شرق إفريقيا.

وقد نمت هذه السلطنة واتسعت فى عهد أبنائه وأحفاده، ففي عهد السلطان «محمد الثانى بن أحمد» (690 - 732هـ = 1291 - 1331م) توسعت السلطنة شمالا بعد حملات ناجحة قام بها هذا السلطان أخضع فيها كل المدن الساحلية التى تقع شمالى «بات» حتى «مقديشيو» وعين حاكمًا لكل منها.

وفى عهد ابنه السلطان «عمر الأول» (732 - 760هـ = 1331 - 1358م)،توسعت السلطنة جنوبًا؛ حيث أخضع المدن الساحلية بما فيها «كلوة»، ووصل إلى جزر «كيرمبا» جنوب رأس «دلجادو»، وخضعت له كل هذه المنطقة ماعدا جزيرة «زنجبار» التى لم تكن في ذلك الوقت قطرًا مهما بدرجة تجذب انتباهه إليها. كذلك فإن حكام «مالندى» أتوا إلى «بات» ليعطوا ولاءهم لسلطانها، ودخلت أيضًا مدينة «ممبسة» والمستوطنات القريبة منها ضمن منطقة نفوذه، وهكذا أصبح السلطان «عمر بن أحمد» فى غاية القوة والنفوذ بعد أن أصبحت جميع المدن الساحلية تحت سيطرته. 

وقد استمرت سيطرة النباهنة على هذه المناطق وكان لهم في كل مدينة خضعت لهم عامل أو قاضٍ يعرف باسم «ماجومب» بمعنى الخاضع لليمب أى للقصر الملكى فى «بات»، وكانت دار الشورى فى «بات» مقرا للحكومة المركزية التي كانت تحكم كل البلاد التي خضعت لهؤلاء السلاطين الذين اتخذوا اللقب السواحيلى «بوانا فومادى»، أو «فومولوتى» ويعنى الملك أو السلطان.

وقد تميزت سلطنة «بات» بنظم إدارية وتقاليد سياسية واضحة، وانفردت بتقاليد جديدة فى الملاءمة بين الضرائب وبين النشاط الاقتصادي للأهالي، إذ فرضت ضريبة إنتاج لا يتعدى مقدارها 10%، ذلك أن الدولة كانت تتقاضى وسقين أو حملين من كل عشرين وسقًا تنتجها كل جماعة مشتغلة بالزراعة، وهي الضريبة المعروفة بالعشور فى الفقه الإسلامى، كما دخلت الزراعة فى بقاع كثيرة من الساحل الإفريقى فى فترة الحكم النبهاني، وظهر كثير من النباتات التي زرعها العرب هناك مثل القرنفل وقصب السكر، كما اهتموا بالرعي وتربية الماشية والأغنام وأدخلوا تربية الإبل إلى هذه المناطق.

وقد نشطت الحركة التجارية في عهد ازدهار هذه السلطنة إلى حد كبير، وتوافد على الساحل التجار العرب من عُمان وغيرها، وكذلك تجار الهند المسلمون، وقد عمل هؤلاء التجار بنقل الحاصلات المتوافرة فى شرق إفريقيا إلى البلدان المطلة على المحيط الهندى، وإلى الأسواق العربية فى مصر والشام والعراق، فأصبحت الدولة على جانب كبير من الثراء.

وقد نتج عن هذا الثراء تطور حضارى كبير، فقد أنشأ أهل «بات» منازل كبيرة واسعة، وضعوا فيها لمبات نحاسية جميلة، كما صنعوا سلالم أو درجات مزينة بالفضة يتسلقونها أو يصعدون عليها إلى فرشهم أو سُررهم، كما صنعوا سلاسل فضية تزين بها الرقاب، وزينوا أعمدة المنازل بمسامير كبيرة من الفضة الخالصة، وبمسامير من الذهب على قمتها. وقد تجلت مظاهر هذه الحضارة العربية أيضًا في المباني المعمارية وتخطيط المدن وزخارف الأبواب والنوافذ، كما أدخل العرب فن النقش والحفر والنحت وعقود البناء العالية والفسيفساء المتناسقة مع الرخام الملون.

وفي مجال الثقافة واللغة والعلوم والفنون ظهر فى تلك الفترة ما يعرف باللغة السواحيلية، وهى الفترة التى كانت فيها سلطنة «بات» النبهانية صاحبة السيطرة والنفوذ على معظم أجزاء الساحل الشرقي لإفريقيا كما سبق القول، مما أدى إلى وجود تأثير عربي قوي في اللغة السواحيلية حتى فى المناطق الجنوبية التى تقع في «تنجانيقا» و «زنجبار»، حيث ظهرت أفصح أنواع اللغة السواحيلية. 

ونتيجة لذلك ظهرت نظرية تقول بأن الشعب السواحيلى ولغته نشأ كل منهما حول «لامو» حيث توجد «بات»، وأن المهاجرين العرب الذين أقاموا فى «لامو» وأنشئوا هذه الإمارة تزوجوا من نساء «البانتو» واضطروا إلى استخدام عدد من الكلمات البانتوية بحكم معيشتهم اليومية مع زوجاتهم، ونشأ أولاد «مولَّدون» أى نصف عرب ونصف بانتو، مزجوا بين اللغة العربية لغة آبائهم، وبين لغة البانتو لغة أمهاتهم، ومع استمرار التزاوج والاختلاط والمصاهرة تكوَّن الشعب السواحيلى وظهرت اللغة السواحيلية التى أصبحت لغة التجارة ولغة الحياة اليومية، وسرعان ما انتشرت هذه اللغة فى شرق ووسط إفريقيا نظرًا لغناها ومرونتها.

ولاشك أن انتشار اللغة السواحيلية بين السكان الأصليين، بجانب اللغة العربية التى كانت لغة الطبقة العربية الحاكمة، كان له أثره الكبير فى نشر الإسلام وثقافته بين القبائل الإفريقية التى تقيم على الساحل، وتلك التى تقيم حول طرق القوافل الرئيسية مما جعل اللغة السواحيلية عاملا قويا فى توحيد السكان فى هذه المنطقة من القارة على اختلاف ألوانهم وتباين لغاتهم وتعدد قبائلهم وشعوبهم وأجناسهم، مما أدى إلى ظهور ثقافة مشتركة هى الثقافة السواحيلية التى غلبت عليها السمة العربية.

ومن ثم فقد ساعد ذلك كثيرًا على انتشار الإسلام بين السكان المحليين وتطعيم ثقافتهم بعناصر عربية كثيرة، خاصة أن هذه اللغة كتبت بحروف عربية، واستمرت كذلك حتى جاء الاستعمار الأوربي الحديث وحوَّلها إلى الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينية بهدف إيجاد فاصل بين الثقافة الإسلامية والثقافة السواحيلية الحديثة. وعندما كانت السواحيلية تكتب بحروف عربية دخلها كثير من الألفاظ العربية، وقد قدر عدد هذه الألفاظ بحوالى عشرين بالمائة من لغة التخاطب، وثلاثين بالمائة من السواحيلية المكتوبة، وخمسين بالمائة من لغة الشعر السواحيلى القديم، كما أن العرب غرسوا فى السواحيليين حب الأدب وفنون الشعر وخرج منهم شعراء وخطباء مطبوعون، وأصبح لهم أدب يعتزون به، وتكوَّن تراث كبير من الشعر والنثر السواحيلى مكتوب بالحروف العربية يشتمل على أعمال دينية ودنيوية، حتى إنهم عرفوا الشعر الغنائى (المشارى) منذ زمن بعيد يعود إلى ما قب لعام (545هـ = 1150م) ومازالوا ينظمونه، كما كتبوا شعر الملاحم المعروف باسم «التندى».

كذلك مهدت اللغة السواحيلية السبيل أمام ظهور شعب جديد هو الشعب السواحيلى، وقد ساعد فى تكوين هذا الشعب ميل المستوطنين العرب إلى السلم وحبهم للسكون والاستقرار، فإن مستوطناتهم وإماراتهم وسلطناتهم لم تقم على الفتح بل على التجارة، والتجارة كما هو معروف لا تنشط إلا فى جو من السلام والأمن والعلاقات الطيبة، كما أن أخلاق الإفريقيين، وطباعهم كانت قريبة من طباع العرب الذين اعتاد الأفارقة رؤيتهم ورؤية أحفادهم يوغلون فى البلاد ويعملون بالتجارة وينشرون الإسلام والوئام بين الناس، فظهر التآلف واتحدت الأهواء والميول، وظهر ما يعرف بالشعب السواحيلى.

وقد دعم «النباهنة» هذه الثقافة السواحيلية ذات الطابع الإسلامي وذلك بالعمل على نشر التعليم الدينى في المساجد والمدارس والكتاتيب التى وفد إليها كثير من الوطنيين الأفارقة ليحفظوا القرآن الكريم ويتعلموا الكتابة بالحروف العربية، بل ويتعلموا اللغة العربية ذاتها، حتى يتمكنوا من التعمق فى فهم عقيدة الإسلام وتراثه الديني واللغوى، وهكذا نرى أن سلطنة «بات» النبهانية قد فرضت نفوذها على معظم أنحاء الساحل الشرقى لإفريقيا، وأنشأت حضارة إسلامية تغلغلت جنوبًا وحملها المهاجرون والتجار العرب معهم لا إلى الساحل فقط، بل إلى الجزر المواجهة له مثل جزر «كلوة» و«زنجبار» و«بمبا» و«مافيا»، مكونة بذلك دولة كبيرة تعدد سلاطينها حتى بلغ عددهم اثنين وثلاثين سلطانًا، وقد ظلت هذه السلطنة قائمة رغم مهاجمة البرتغاليين لها، وبعد طردهم برز العُمانيون فى الميدان ووضعوا أيديهم على هذا الساحل بما فيه سلطنة «بات»، وظل الأمر على هذا النحو حتى جاء الإنجليز واحتلوا هذه البلاد قرب نهاية القرن التاسع عشر للميلاد، حتى تحررت وصارت تعرف اليوم باسم «جمهورية كينيا».
المصدر
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامي
أعده وكتبه / هاني الهواري*

----------


## مرتضى سعد

مشكوووووووووووو  ووور والله ... ربنا يجزيك خير

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

موضوع مفيد جدًّا يا أبا مريم ، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وفيك بارك شيخنا ومشرفنا الشيخ علي..*

----------


## الطاهر احمد محمد علي

اين مملكة ودًاي الاسلامية في افريقيا غرب في كتاباتكم لم نر شيئا عنها نحن نريد تاريخها والمساهمات التي قدمت في نشر الدعوة الاسلامية في تلك الفترات

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطاهر احمد محمد علي
					

اين مملكة ودًاي الاسلامية في افريقيا غرب في كتاباتكم لم نر شيئا عنها نحن نريد تاريخها والمساهمات التي قدمت في نشر الدعوة الاسلامية في تلك الفترات


نشأة مملكة ودّاي الإسلامية (1615 – 1909)
مؤتمر الإسلام في إفريقيا / نوفمبر 2006م
الكاتب: أ. الصادق أحمد آدم
مقدمة الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وعلى اله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

أما بعد ...
فقد كانت الممالك الإسلامية في إفريقيا عامة وإفريقيا جنوب الصحراء خاصة ذات اثر بالغ الأهمية والتقدير في نشر الحضارة الإسلامية ، فنشأت في هذه الممالك أنماط من القيم الإسلامية الحضارية في تدبير شؤون الممالك والحكم والإدارة على أنبل أسلوب لم تشهدها إفريقيا جنوب الصحراء قبل دخول الإسلام إليها.
فكان المسلمون في إفريقيا جنوب الصحراء هم الجماعات المستنيرة المتحضرة قبل مجيء الاستعمار الأوروبي الغاشم المغتصب لأراضي الغير في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي .
فبدأ انتشار الإسلام في ربوع القارة الإفريقية منذ القرن الأول الهجري (السابع الميلادي) ومن ثمًّ دخل الإسلام إلى الممالك الإفريقية الموجودة في غرب ووسط وشرق إفريقيا فتأثرت به وتحولت من ممالك غير إسلامية إلى ممالك إسلامية وذلك منذ القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي ، وبمجيء القرن السادس عشر الميلادي ازدهرت حياتها الإسلامية وأصبح حواضر التعليم في القارة في كل من تمبكتو وجنا وسوكوتو في الغرب وهرر وسوفالا وممبسة وزنجبار وزبلع في الشرق، وكانم وبرنو وودّاي وباقرمي في الوسط تجتذب الطلاب من أرجاء القارة ويطوف عليها العلماء من أنحاء العالم الإسلامي، وتوثقت الصلة بين البلاد الإفريقية والحواضر الإسلامية في الحجاز والمغرب ومصر والسودان وتونس وغيرها.
فكان خريجو هذه المراكز الحضارية من المسلمين هم قيادات المجتمعات الإفريقية ومثقفوها الذين تعتمد عليهم الممالك في تسيير شؤونها الداخلية والخارجية وبعون الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلى أيديهم انتشرت دعوة الإسلام وامتد ت تأثيرها الحضاري في أنحاء القارة فصارت اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية في العديد من الممالك الإسلامية فكتب العديد من هذه الممالك لغاتها بالحرف العربي مثل السواحيلية والصومالية والأمهرية ولغة الهوسا والفولاني والولوف وسنغي وبرامبا (لغة الودّاي) وغيرهم.
ومن اكبر هذه الممالك وأبعدها أثرا في نشر الإسلام وحضارته في إفريقيا جنوب الصحراء هي مملكة ودّاي التي أقامها العالم المجدد عبدالكريم بن جامع في حوالي 1615 وامتدت إلى أن سقطت على يد المحتل الغاشم 1909م .
لذا كان اهتمامي وتركيزي على هذا البحث على هذه المملكة العظيمة . لقد ظلت مملكة ودّاي قائمة على خدمة الحضارة الإسلامية حيث أصبحت من اكبر المراكز الحضارية والدعوية في المنطقة خلال هذه الفترة .
فتحدثت في هذا البحث المتواضع عن مملكة ودّاي الإسلامية 1915-1909م عن موقع المملكة ونشأتها ومدلول كلمة ودّاي وقبائلها ودخول الإسلام إليها والطرق التي سلكها الإسلام ثم من مظاهر الحضارة الإسلامية فيها وأخيرا أسباب تدهورها.
فقد امتدت مملكة ودّاي الإسلامية حوالي ثلاث قرون فظلت متمسكة بالحضارة الإسلامية وقيمها ومبادئها إلى سقوطها على يد المستعمر الأوروبي 1909 الذي عمل جاهداً على طمث هويتها إلا انه فشل في ذلك فظلت المملكة متمسكة بالحضارة الإسلامية .

الموقع:
دار ودّاي عبارة عن منطقة سهلية واسعة تنحدر من الشمال الشرقي إلى الجنوب الغربي، وتضم جبال منعزلة وبعض السلاسل الجبلية، وتقع معظمها في الشمال الشرقي والجنوب الشرقي من مدينة أبشة، فقد اختلف العديد من الباحثين حول تحديد حدودها في القرن التاسع عشر [1] .
ذكر التونسي [2] بأن مساحتها تساوي مسيرة ثلاثين يوم طولا وأربع وعشرين يوم عرضا. تحدها من الشرق مملكة دارفور ومن الغرب مملكة باقرمي ومن الجنوب أراضي عباد الأصنام (الجناخرة)  [3].
وذكر الحارث بان حدود دولة ودّاي ما بين خطي الطول 15 – 23 درجة شرق خط غرينتش وخط 15 – 18 درجة شمال خط الاستواء وحددها نختقال بان تحدها من الشمال الصحراء ومن الجنوب بحر سلامات ومن الشرق مملكة دارفور ومن الغرب بحيرة فتري ، كما ذكر قائلا: بأن محمد وجد  والمقدم قيرا تحدثا عن مساحة مملكة ودّاي ، فقال الأول في دائرة المعارف ( أن مملكة ودّاي شرق بحيرة تشاد مساحتها 172 ألف ميل مربع وأرضها خصبة ومياهها غزيرة يسكنها ثلاثة ملايين نسمة كلهم مسلمون إلا القليل ولغتهم زنجية ومحاصيلهم العاج وريش النعام. وحكمهم مطلقاً يحكمون بالدين الإسلامي الشريف [4].
وذكر غوستاف نختقال [5] ( بان يبتدي أراضي ودّاي عند خد الطول 18,30 شرقاً وعلى العرض 13، وتمتد ودّاي لحوالي 4 درجات ، وعلى مستوى خط الطول الذي يمر بأبشة بين خطي الطول 21,20 شرقا يمتد حوالي 3 درجات ونصف ).
أما موقعها بعد الاحتلال الفرنسي لتشاد وتحديد حدودها في الفتـــــــرة ما بين 14/1 – 1898م والى الفترة 31/12/1937م [6] أصبح حدود دولة ودّاي من الشمال والى الجنوب مسافة 700 كلم ومن الشرق وإلى الغرب 350 كلم [7] وتقع مملكة ودّاي في الجزء الشرقي لجمهورية تشاد تحدها من الشمال الإقليـــــــم الشمالـــــــــ  ـــــــي (بركو انيدي تبستي) ومن الجنوب إقليم (سلامات) ومن الشرق (جمهورية السودان) ومن الغرب (شاري الأوسط ومديرية قيرا) [8].
كما قال ( إن أراضي ودّاي بمجملها ليست محددة تحديداً واضحاً غير أن مساحتها قد تقدر بحوالي 3000 ميل مربع ( 63000 ميل انجليزي مربع ).

النشأة:
نشأة مملكة ودّاي الحديثة على أنقاض مملكة التنجر الوثنية في عهد ملكهم داوود المربين آخر ملك التنجر [9] .وعندما نرى أن التنجر ليسوا بالوثنيين بل كانوا قليلي التمسك بالدين الإسلامي الحنيف، وذلك لان أصل التنجر ينتمي إلى بني هلال الذين غزوا مراكش في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي وعادوا بعد ذلك إلى تونس حين استقروا بها [10] .
وفي عهد السلطان داوود المرين جاء الشيخ جامع [11] من جهة غرب السودان ، فقام بدعوة الناس إلى الإسلام وساعده في ذلك زواجه من قبيلة المبا [12] .
فقد تزوج جامع من  الوداويات وأنجبت له الوداوية ابنا سماه عبدالكريم وتزوج عبدالكريم بنت ملك التنجر داوود المرين وبذلك قلده الملك عدة مناصب قيادية هامة في المملكة، لكن سرعان ما نشب خلافا بينه وبين الملك لأسباب دينية وسياسية مما أدى ذلك إلى التجأ عبدالكريم والالتفاف حول أهل والدته الوداوية، الذين قاموا بالوقوف معه وتعظيمه والعطف عليه فوجد تأييدا كاملا من قبائل المبا حول أفكاره واتجاهاته بالإضافة إلى القبائل العربية والقبائل الأخرى المضطهدة من قبل الملك داوود المرين [13] .
وبذلك العون والوقوف من قبيلة المبا والقبائل الأخرى معه استطاع أن يستولى على عرش المملكة ويطرد ملكها وملاحقته حتى موته في منطقة فتري [14] ، ومن ثم واصلت أسرة الملك المرحوم سيرها حتى منطقة ماندو [15] .
بعد ذلك استطاع عبدالكريم أن يؤسس مملكته الكبرى المترامية الأطراف في عام 1615م [16]. وتعاقب على عرش المملكة التي أسسها عبدالكريم عشرون ملكا حتى سقوطها على يد المحتلين الغاصبين لأراضي الغير (الفرنسيين) في 1909م، وكان آخر ملك وقت ذلك هو السلطان أصيل بن العقيد المحمود بن السلطان شريف [17] .
اتخذت مملكة ودّاي سابقا (كدمة) عاصمة لها ثم حولت إلى وارة . ومنها إلى مدينة أبشة 1856م في عهد السلطان محمد شريف 1835-1858م .
فقد كانت مملكة ودّاي ضمن إحدى الولايات الأربعة لمملكة كانم وهي الولاية الشرقية لها، وبمرور الزمن تمكنت من الانفصال والتخلي عنها وأصبحت ذات سيادة ونفوذ فاقت بها مملكة كانم، بل استطاعت أن تسيطر على جزء من أراضيها في عهد السلطان جودة 1747 – 195) [18] .

أصل الودّاي:
هناك العديد من الآراء حول تسمية ودّاي، ذكر التونسي[19] بأنهم سناويين أي من قبيلة يقال لها أبو سنون ، وهي أعظم قبائل تلك المنطقة شرقا ورفعة، كما ذكر بأنهم من أصل عباسيين ، لأنه رأي في خاتم السلطان مكتوب فيه (السلطان محمد عبدالكريم بن السلطان صالح العباسي)، وان  سلطان الودّاي وسلطان الفور وسلطان كردفان أولاد رجل واحد وصليح وصولون وسليمان إخوان وأنهم من عرب فزارة وكانوا أصحاب ثرة وخير وصلاح ، وقد سكن كل منهم إقليما.
ويقول نختقال[20] : ( قبل زوال النجر بكثير هاجر هذا إلى الإقليم جامع  أو أبوه مع أفراد عائلته ، قادمين من الشرق بالرغم من ادعاءات لبعض الباحثين الخاطئة ليس |لأسرة جامع أي رابط يربطها بالقمر المنحدرين من إفريقيا الوسطى إنما هم ينتسبون إلى الجعليين في شندي في وادي النيل شمال الخرطوم الذين ينتسبون إلى صالح بن عبدالله بن عباس، وبالتالي يقولون أنهم عباسيون شان أهالي شندي وأبو حراز ومدينة سنار قبل أن يدخل هؤلاء المهاجرون  الذي سني فينا بعد ودّاي كادوا قد قضوا بعد الزمن في المنطقة المعروفة بدارفور واستوطنوا شرقي كوبى في جبال وودا وبعد ذلك في كابكابيا في جبل برقوا وقال نختقال بان حكام مملكة ودّاي الذين يفتخرون بلقب العباسيين لاشك إنهم يستحقونه. وذكر الدكتور محمد صالح أيوب [21] بان الودّاي ينتمون إلى السلالة العربية وذلك بدليل أن من يتعلم العربية منهم يتعلمها بسهولة ويسر وينطقها من غير تحريف ولا عجمة كأنها لغته ولذلك قرؤوا القرآن قراءة صحيحة دون لحن.
ومما يدعم رأي نختقال ومحمد صالح أيوب، الوثيقة التي وقع عليها السلطان إبراهيم محمد عراضا العباسي سلطان دار ودّاي في الفترة ما بين ( 1977 – 2004م) وذكر فيه سلسلة من نسبته إلى الهاشمي بن عبدالمطلب الملحق رقم (1).
ونحن نرى الباحث أن كل الآراء التي وردت حول أصل الودّاي ليس بها خلاف كبير يذكر ، بل جميعهم يؤكدون بانتسابهم إلى العباسيين كما أن اختلاقهم وامتزاجهم وانصهارهم من القبائل الزنجية لم تؤثر على ألسنتهم، بل الأثر في لون بشرتهم مما جعلهم متعددي الألوان منهم السمر والقمحيين، كما يظهر ذلك الأثر في طول قامتهم وقصر شعرهم وغير ذلك.
واصل كلمة ودّاي أطلقها سكان فزان والصحراء، وسكان المنطقة يطلقون عليها دار صليح، والبرنو يطلقون عليها بدار برقو ولكن الاسم الأصلي هو موبا [22] .
ويرى محمد صالح أيوب بان جماعة من الجوامعة والقمر بقيادة زعيمهم الذي يدعى وداعة قدمت إلى هذه المنطقة وظلت فترة من الزمن بين ملوك التنجر واستطاع حفيدهم عبدالكريم أن يقضي على حكم التنجر 1615م وان يؤسس دولة عرفت باسم دار ودّاي بدلا من دار وداعة وبدلا من دار مبا [23] .
كما كانت تعرف بدار صليح نسبة إلى الرجل الصالح الذي جاء إلى دار أبو سنون ونشر الإسلام بين أفرادها من قبائل ملتقا ومدبا ومدلا ونصب سلطانا عليهم [24] .
ويرى أبو نظيفة [25] بان كلمة ودّاي أصلها وضاي أي كثير الوضوء، كما تعني بأنها الرسل الذين يقومون بإرسال الرسائل والمكتبات إلى جبهاتها المطلوبة.
ويعود كثرة الذكر للمسمى الواحد كدار ودّاي، دار صليح، دار برقو، دار مبا دار وادعة، دار مبا، ذلك دلالة على عظمة وقوة ومكانة ورفعة وسيطرة والتحكم في الأمور الخ.

**(للموضوع بقية في المشاركة التالية)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*القبائل[26] ..
هناك العديد من القبائل التي سكنت دار ودّاي منها السكان الأصليين ومنها الوافدين منذ زمن بعيد ومن أهم هذه القبائل هي قبيلة المبا ومن القبائل التي تطوق تحت بمجموعها هي:-
المبا Maba
كودي Kodai
مرفة Marfa
كرنقة Karnga
كشمري Kashemere
ابوشارب Aboucharib
مالانقا Malanga
مادلا Madla
رونقا Ronga
مساليت Masalite
مسلات Massalate
بكهت Bakhat
قبائل أخرى Divers .

دخول الإسلام إلى ودّاي..
بعد ظهور الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ارض الجزيرة العربية وبداية نشر دعوته إلى الناس كافة مصداقاً لقول تعالى:( وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس بشيرا ونذيرا ولكن أكثر الناس لايعلمون)[27] وقوله تعالى:( فأصدع بما تؤمر واعرض عن المشركين) [28]
بدأت تنتشر دعوته رويداً رويدا إلى بقية الأمصار الأسيوية والإفريقية والأوروبية، أما الأمريكية والاسترالية فقد كانتا بعيدتا عن مهبط الوحي فلذلك تأخر وصول دعوته إليهما.
وقد انتشر الإسلام في تلك البقاع بعدت وسائل مختلفة منها، هجرات القبائل المسلمة وعند طريق التجار المسلمين الذين يجلبون في التجارة شمالا وجنوبا وشرقا وغربا كما ساهم في نشر الإسلام كل من الدعاة والعلماء والأئمة ، كما انتشرت عن طريق المراسلات والكتب التي بعثها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الملوك والأمراء يدعوهم فيها إلى الإسلام، فمنهم من امن ومنهم من كفر.
وفي سبيل ذلك انتهج الخلفاء الراشدون والتابعين وتابع التابعين نهج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى وصلتنا دعوته فامن من امن وكفر من كفر.
فهناك العديد من الآراء حول فترة دخول الإسلام إلى ودّاي فقد ذكر احمد شلبي [29] إنه دخل في فترة متأخرة من الزمن مع زحف قبائل الزغاوة، والتي انتشرت في جنوب منطقة ودّاي.
أما نحن نرى خلاف ما ذكره احمد شلبي بدليل أن ما ذكره الصادق [30] ، أن فترة حكم الزغاوة في ودّاي كانت في الفترة ما بين( 1027-1123م) أي في بداية القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي كما سبق حكم الزغاوة في المملكة كل من العمالقة والهلاليون والأحباش، والأخيرة كانت في الفترة ما بين (733-832م) أي في خلال القرن الثامن الميلادي ويبدوا أن هؤلاء كانوا مسلمون.
ولذلك يعود دخول الإسلام إلى ودّاي إلى زمن بعيد ونسبة لعدم وجود اهتمامات كبيرة من الكتاب والمؤرخين التاريخيين لهذه المنطقة والتي كانت تقع في مناطق بعيدة جداً عن آسيا وإفريقيا وبخاصة الصحراء التي كانت الحجاب الأكبر بين دول شمال وجنوب الصحراء الإفريقية ولعدم وجود طرق قوافل تجارية تربط بين مراكز الحضارة الإسلامية الكبرى مكة، المدينة، القاهرة، الخ ... ذلك من مراكز الحضارة وبين مملكة ودّاي كما كان العديد من الرحالة في العصور الوسطى يجهلون بان هناك حضارة نمت وترعرعت في هذه المنطقة .
وأول رحالة وصل إلى هذه المنطقة وكتب عنها هو الشيخ عمر التونسي 1810 فقد كانت وثائقه في غاية الأهمية للكتاب والباحثين الإسلاميين وغيرهم ، كما استفاد منها الغربيون بعد ما ترجمت لهم بلغاتهم سنة 1851م.
وجاء من بعده الدكتور هنري بارث والدكتور جوستاف نختقال وأخيراً كاربو من 1857 – 1912م [31] .
وأصبحت كتاباتهم تمثل المصادر الأساسية والرئيسية لدار ودّاي وذكر محمد إبراهيم حسن بان الإسلام لم يرسخ في البلاد الوقعة [32] بين كردفان وبحيرة تشاد إلا في القرن السادس عشر.[33]

طرق وعوامل دخول الإسلام إلى ودّاي ..
الطرق..
هناك العديد من الطرق[34] التي سلكها الإسلام عند دخوله إلى ودّاي منها:-
طريق من بلاد الشام إلى مصر قم المغرب الأقصى وجنوب هذا الطريق يعتبر من أهم الطرق التي دخل بها الإسلام إلى ودّاي بعد دخوله حوض كوار التابعة لمملكة كانم.
طريق أسيوط بمصر عبر دارفور إلى بلاد كانم، لعب هذا الطريق دورا بارزا وهاما في نشر الإسلام والتجارة بين مصر ودارفور عبر شارع الأربعين ومنها إلى كانم عبر ودّاي التي كانت تابعة لمملكة كانم .
طريق من أسوان إلى مدينة كسلا ثم إلى غرب السودان ثم إلى تشاد يبدوا أن دخول الإسلام بهذا الطريق كان متأخراً عن سابقيه
الطريق من تونس إلى المنطقة الواقعة بين نهر النيجر وبحيرة تشاد .
الطريق من طرابلس إلى المنطقة المحيطة ببحيرة تشاد.
طريق من بورتسودان إلى دارفور ثم مملك ودّاي وباقرمي ومملكة كانم برنو .
ورغم دخول الإسلام بهذا الطريق إلا أنه يبدوا دخوله متأخراً كسابقيه من الطريق – كما أن مدينة بورتسودان أنشأت حديثا فكان قلبها سوا من مطوع. 
عوامل دخول الإسلام إلى ودّاي [35]..
موقعها المتاخم للسودان ومصر وليبيا.
علاقة الدماء العربية بين بعض الحكام في مملكة ودّاي والممالك الإسلامية الأخرى
انتشار اللغة العربية في ودّاي انتشارا واسعا
ويبدوا أن انتشار اللغة العربية في ودّاي اسبق من انتشار الإسلام فيها، بذلك عندما جاء الإسلام وجد أرضاً خصبة ساعدت على نشر الإسلام فيها.

سلاطين مملكة ودّاي[36]:
لقد تعاقب على عرش مملكة ودّاي الحديثة التي أسسها السلطان عبدالكريم عام 1615م، ثلاث وعشرون سلطانا منهم ثمانية عشر قبل دخول المستعمر الفرنسي واحتلال مملكة ودّاي بصفة خاصة ودولة تشاد بصفة عامة، في عهد السلطان دود مرة عام 1902 – 1909م.
أما السلاطين لاين تولوا عرش مملكة ودّاي منذ عام 1615م والى 1909م هم:-
السلطان عبدالكريم بن جامع 1615-1655م فقد كان رجلا ورعا تقيا محبا للدين وله الفضل الأكبر بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في نشر الإسلام في مملكة ودّاي 
حاروت بن عبدالكريم (1655-1678م): فقد كان حاكما عادلا سلميا محبوبا عند رعيته ومفيدا فاستطاع أن يوطد دعائم الحكم ويوسع العاصمة واره .
خريف (1678-1681م): والمسمى بصابون أيضا هو ابن السلطان حاروت، فقد كانت فترة حكمه قصيرة على مدة ثلاث أعوام فقط ، فقتل أثناء حملاته التي شناها ضد سلطان دارتاما.
يعقوب العروس ( 1681-1707م): هو أيضاً ابن السلطان حاروت وأخ السلطان خريف فقد شهدت البلاد في عهده عدم سقوط الأمطار لمدة سبعة سنين مما أدى ذلك إلى ظهور الأوبئة في القطعان وساد القحـط والبؤس بين الشعـب. ثم سرعان ما تحول الأحوال ونزلت الأمطار في السنين التي عقبت القحط .
حاروت الصغير(1707-1747م): هو ابن السلطان يعقوب العروس، فقد شهدت البلاد في عهده رخاءً وأمناً وازدهاراً.
جودة( 1747-1795م): هو ابن السلطان حاروت الصغير، فقد كان كأسلافه عبدالكريم والسلطان صابون كما سمي عدة تسميات منها السلطان خريف توأمان (تيمان) والسلطان محمد صالح والشريف وذلك التسميات نسبة لعظمته ورفعته وورعه .
صالح درت 17955-1805: هو ابن السلطان جودة، فقد كان ملكا غير كفء كما أنه أصبح ألعوبة في أيدي مستشاريه وعبيده.
عبدالكريم صابون (1805-1813م): هو عبدالكريم بن السلطان صالح درت الملقب بصابون، فقد كان حاكما شرسا مرعبا يخشاه الكثير من الناس فقام بالعديد من الهجمات على أعداءه حتى انه استطاع أن يغزو مملكة باقرمي وقتل سلطانها عبدالرحمن قورنق وتنصيب ابنه خلفاً له .
يوسف خريفين (1813-1829م): هو ابن السلطان عبدالكريم، فقد تولى العرش وهو صغيرا فقام أقاربه بإدارة المملكة حتى بلوغ رشده، فقد اشتهر بالقسوة والظلم والكراهية بين رعيته.
راكب بن يوسف (1829-1830م) : عين على العرش وهو طفل صغير فقامت والدته بإدارة شؤون المملكة هي ومعاونيها من أقاربه إلا أن عهده تميز بكثرة سفك الدماء.
عبدالعزيز بن ردمه(1830-1834م) هو ابن رادمه بن صابون بن جودة، هادي الطبع غير طامع للسلطة.
آدم ضحوية بن ردمه( 1834-1835م) : فقد مكث في الحكم مدة عام فقط لذلك لم تشهد البلاد أي أحداث تذكر له .
محمد شريف (1835-1858م): تولى عرش المملكة بمساعدة سلطان دار فور محمد الفضل وقد شهدت البلاد في عهده الكثير من التغيرات الاجتماعية والسياسية والحضارية ، كما قام بتحويل العاصمة من وارا إلى مدينة أبشة في عام 1856م.
السلطان علي (1858-1874م) هو الابن الأكبر للسلطان محمد شريف وقد استطاع أن يوحد شمل البلاد ويدير شؤونها بحكمه وعدل ومساواة كما حاز على تقدير المجتمع وكان يلقب بعلى دينار.
يوسف بن محمد شريف (1874-1899م) : تولى العرش بعد وفاة أخوه ونسبة لانتساب ابن أخيه إلى والده من غير قبيلة المبا، اسند إليه زمام الأمر.
إبراهيم بن يوسف (1899-1901م) : تولى العرش بعد وفاة والده على الرغم من إن أمه ليست من قبيلة المبا، ولذلك وجد معارضة شديدة من قبل عقدا المملكة الذين قاموا بتدبير مكيدة ضده فعزلوه من السلطة .
احمد غزالي (1901-1902م) : اسند إليه حكم البلاد بعد الانقلاب الذي دبروه عقدا المملكة ضد السلطان إبراهيم.
محمد صالح (1902-1909م) : اشتهر باسم دود مرة تولى عرش المملكة على اثر الخلافات التي نشبت بين السلطان احمد غزال وجرمة عثمان والذي أدى إلى عزل السلطان احمد غزال وتولى دود مرة العرش .
من مظاهر الحضارة في مملكة ودّاي:

لكل مملكة من الممالك حضارة تتسم بها وتميزها عن غيرها في المجالات الثقافية والسياسية والاجتماعية وغير ذلك فمن المظاهر الحضارية التي شهدتها مملكة ودّاي:-
العلماء ..
شهدت المملكة منذ نشأتها في العصر الحديث العديد من العلماء الأكفاء الذين اشتهروا بسعة علومهم في شتى مجالات الفنون(القرآن – الحديث – اللغة – التفسير – الأدب – النقد، ...الخ ) .
يصعب الحديث عن علماء ودّاي الذين شهدتهم المملكة منذ نشأتها الأولى من فترة عبدالكريم 1615م والى عهد السلطان محمد صالح 1909م وذلك يعود إلى عدم العثور على المصادر والمراجع والوثائق التي تناولت الحديث عنهم ولذلك نكتفي بالحديث عن العلماء الذين عملوا مع الشيخ عبدالكريم ومنهم.
(أ) عبدالكريم بن جامع: ولد بقرية (دلمك)[37] ونشأ في بيت دين وشرف فقد كان والده من الفقهاء الذين شهدتهم دار ودّاي وبعد ما كبر ذهب إلى الجزيرة العربية وتعلم القرآن الكريم والعلوم الفقهية ثم عاد إلى دار ودّاي بعد مضي ثلاث عشرة عاما فبدأ يمارس نشاطه الديني والثقافي نشر الدين الإسلامي في شتى بقاع المملكة وكان ذلك قبل أن يتولى عرش المملكة وعندمــــــــــ  ـــا تولى العرش قام بتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية (الحكم بالكتــــــــــ  ــــاب والسنة النبوية الشريفة) كما جاهد من جاهده وقاتل من قاتله في خلال فتــــرة حكمــــه (1615-1655) [38].
(ب) الشيخ علي دينار[39] : هو من العلماء الذين قاموا بإصلاح المجتمع وبناء المساجد والدعوة للإسلام في منطقة (كلنق)[40] ، واشتهر بالشجاعة والبسالة.
(ج) أبو مالك [41]: عينه السلطان ليكون معلماً وفقيها لقرية (مرفا) الشرقية والغربية والكشمر[42] وما حولها) فقد كان مباشرا في عمله حتى وافته المنية ودفن في قرية(حقن) [43]
(د) الشيخ حنفي [44] : من العلماء الذين قاموا بنشر الدعوة في منطقة أدونا وفي هذه القرية دفن الشيخ ادم مركجل [45] .
(هـ) الشيخ أبودرك [46]: عين للقيام بالدعوة والتعليم في منطقة أبو قرون [47] .
(و) ديدح [48] عين لنشر الدعوة والتعليم في منطقة أم حجر [49] .
(ز) بللو [50] : عين للقيام بالدعوة في منطقة البلالة والباقرمي غرب المملكة عندما كانتا تابعتا لها.
وبفضل الله كان لهؤلاء العلماء الفضل في نشر الدعوة الإسلامية في منطقة دار ودّاي خاصة ولسكان وشعوب إفريقيا جنوب الصحراء عامة فنشروا جميع فنون الدين الإسلامي (القرآن، الكريم، الحديث ، الفقه، التفسير، اللغة، والأدب ... الخ .
ثم جاءت من بعدهم فئة أخرى نهجت نهجهم في جميع المجالات الدينية ومن هؤلاء العلماء:-
(أ) الإمام محمد قرفة [51] : نشا في مدينة وارا عاصمة مملكة ودّاي قديما وتعلم القرآن عند والده كما هاجر إلى مصر والتحق بالأزهر الشريف وتخرج فيه ثم عاد إلى بلاده واراه والتحق بالتدريس و عيهن السلطان محمد شريـف (1832-1857) إماما بجانب مهنته التي يمارسها .
(ب) الإمام جزولي حبيب نعمة [52] : ولد بمدينة أبشة وقيل بقرية ديكوه التي تقع شمالا أبشة تلقى تعليمه للقرآن عند والده ثم هاجر إلى مدينة فاس ودرس في مدينة القيروان بالمغرب ثم بجامعة الزيتونية بتونس وتخرج منها بعد ما تفوق في العلوم الشرعية قم عاد إلى أبشة وعمل بمهنة التدريس كما عين أيضاً إماماً في عهد السلطان محمد شريف
(ج) طاهر التلبي الميحيمادي[53] : هو من مدينة أم التيمان [54] جاء إلى مدينة أبشة لتلقي العلوم الشرعية فالتحق بالإمام الجزولي ثم انتقل إلى مصر و الحجاز ثم المدينة المنورة وعند عودته إلى تشاد زار جمهورية السودان في عهد الخليفة عبدالله التعايش فقام بزيارته فأكرمه الخليفة واعزه ومكث معه مدة من الزمن ولكن بسبب الخلاف المذهبي بينه وبين الخليفة قام الخليفة بسجنه فمكث بالسجن حتى وفاة الخليفة.


وظائف العلماء:
كان لعلماء مملكة ودّاي وظائف في الدولة فمنهم قضاء ومستشاري السلاطين في العبادات والمعاملات والإفتاء كما كان منهم أئمة المساجد والمعلمين للقرآن وللفقه والتوحيد واللغة العربية . الخ .
ومن اجل ذلك شكلت لهم الدولة هيئة تحت اسم (الإمامية) [55] .
بما أن هؤلاء العلماء والذين من قبلهم قاموا بادوار مهمة في سبيل نشر الدعوة والمساعدة في حكم البلاد [56]، إلا أن هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه هو لماذا انحصر معظم تعاليم القرآن وفنونه لصالح الرجال دون النساء ؟ هل بدليل أن سابقاً لم يكن هناك نساء عالمات فقيهات برزن في هذا المجال؟ وبخاصة في مملكة ودّاي التي اشتهرت بالعلم والعلماء أم كان ذلك لعدم جواز ذهاب المرأة والهجرة والاختلاط في أماكن التعليم المختلفة؟
وإذا رجعنا إلى الوراء قليلا حقا نجد أن حركة انتشار التعليم عامة يقل فيها دور النساء وبخاصة في القارة الإفريقية على الرغم من أن عددهن يفقن الرجال.


مراكز التعليم في دار ودّاي :
من ابرز مراكز التعليم في دار ودّاي :-
المسجد: فهو مكان للعبادة وللتعليم الإسلامي كما يسمى بالجامع ومن ابرز المساجد التي توجد في دار ودّاي الجامع العتيق ومسجد أم سيوقو وغيرها [57]
المسيد: هو كلمة مشتقة من المسجد كما تطلق على الخلوة أي الأماكن التي تخصص لدراسة القرآن الكريم وتحفيظه فقد كان المسيد والمسجد في مكان واحد وبمرور الزمن انفصل المسجد من المسيد [58] ومن أشهر الخلاوي في دار ودّاي خلوة الشيخ آدم بركة والتي كانت تضم مائتي طالب مهاجر [59] .
منازل العلماء وقصور الحكام: فقد كان ومازال العلماء يمارسون مهنة التعليم في منازلهم كما أن من الأمراء والسلاطين من يقوم باتخاذ احد العلماء البارزين بتعليمه وحاشيته في القصر.

الوسائل التي تساعد في التعليم:
ومن الوسائل التي تساعد في تعليم المهاجري وطالب العلم في ودّاي .
اللوح : وهو يصنع من الخشب في شكل مستطيل .
القلم: ويصنع من شجر الذرة وغير ذلك.
الحطب : يجمع من الأشجار وذلك للإنارة في أوقات الليل .
السوط: وهو وسيلة يستخدم للتأديب .
السجن: ويستخدم في الكتابة.

الحياة السياسية في مملكة ودّاي:
كان للنظام السياسي المتبع في مملكة ودّاي دور هام في حضارة المملكة والسعي بها إلى الرقي والتقدم والازدهار ومن ذلك النظام:
(أ) نظام الحكم:
كان نظام الحكم في مملكة ودّاي نظاماً وراثيا إلا أن هناك شروطاً [60] ينبغي توافرها لدى ولي العهد الجديد منها :-
يجب أن يكون ولي العهد أكبر أولاد السلطان المتوفى أو المخلوع.
يجب أن يكون ابنا شرعيا والدته من قبيلة المبا
يجب أن تكون الخلافة بالخلف المباشر.
يجب على السلطان الجديد بعد مبايعة الأجاويد والقبائل أن يقوم بزيارة الثريا[61] بمنطقة وارا.
ونحن نرى في هذه الشرط أي الشرط الرابع بعيد كل البعد من صحة هدفه بدليل أن مملكة ودّاي عرفت الإسلام منذ زمن بعيد وتركت ونبذت البدع والخرافات والإحيائية وغير ذلك من الأمور الغير لائقة بالدين الإسلامي.
كما أن الإسلام حدد شرط [62] صيد في قبول الخلافة ينبغي أن يتم بإحداهما وهي:
(1) أن يختار أهل العقد والحل الشخصية الصالحة لقيادة المسلمين وهذه العملية تتم بثلاث مراحل .
تعين المرشح .
الحصول على قبول الترشيح نفسه.
وقوع البيعة وهي أساس المشروعية.
(2) أن يكون عهد الأمر من قبل وتتويج بيعه أهل العقد والحل ورعايا الدولة [63] .
فالطريقة الثانية هي الأكثر استقلالا في تولي السلطة في دار ودّاي وعندما يتولى السلطان على السلطة يحق له بذلك أن يجمع جميع السلطات ما عدا السلطة التشريعية ويلي السلطان في المرتبة هيئة تسمى بهيئة الأجاويد [64].
فقد قسمت مملكة ودّاي في عهد السلطان عبدالكريم إلى أربعة [65] قيادات كبرى.
قيادة الشمال.
قيادة الجنوب.
قيادة الشرق.
قيادة الغرب.
وعين على كل قيادة من تلك القيادات قائد يسمى كمكلاك [66] كما قسمت كل قيادة إلى أربعة دوائر ويسمى رئيس الدائرة بتجك [67] وقسمت كل دائرة إلى أربعة نقاط ويسمى رئيس النقطة بالعقيد .

(ب) الموظفون:
فقد كان هناك العديد من القائمين بشؤون القصر الملكي فمنهم الخصيان [68] ورؤسائهم، والأمناء [69] والعلماء ورؤسائهم والكرابيات [70] والمومو [71] والجواري والتمسو، والكلوتو [72] والتناثيل بالإضافة إلى الهبابات .[73]
كما أن هناك ثلاثة عقدا وتراقنة[74] وفتاشين [75] وكبراك وورناك [76] وطويرات[77] فلكل واحد من هذه الأصناف المذكورة وظيفة يقوم بأدائها في القصر الملكي للسلطة.

(ج) المحاكم :
كان الإشراف على محاكم المملكة يتم من قبل العلماء والفقهاء الذين يمثلون الطبقة المثقفة في المملكة.
فمن بينهم هؤلاء العلماء القضاة ومستشاري السلاطين في العبادات والمعاملات والإفتاء، كما كان ومازال منهم أئمة المساجد ومدرسي الفقه والتوحيد واللغة العربية وغير ذلك من العلوم الإسلامية ومن اجل ذلك كونت هيئة باسم العلماء تسمى الإمامية كما ذكرنا ذلك سابقا [78] .
وتنقسم محاكم المملكة في دار ودّاي إلى أربعة أقسام مندرجة كالآتي:-
الفاشر: يعتبر الفاشر أعلى محكمة في المملكة ويتم تنفيذ ذلك في ساحة كبيرة بالقرب من القصر الملكي للفصل في القضايا والمسائل الدينية والسياسية الشائكة والعسكرية والمدنية ، الواقعة في العاصمة أو المحالة إليها من طرف المحاكم الإقليمية [79] .
محكمة التنجاك [80] : هي المحكمة التي يرأسها الملك ، ويقوم القاضي المختص بالأحكام الشرعية والإشراف بالقضاة وفي حالة وجود قضية مستعصية يقوم بتحويلها إلى محكمة الفاشر [81] .
محكمة الجماعة: هي المحكمة التي تقام في القرية أو في الفريـــــــك ( الحي) وتتكون محكمة الجماعة من شيوخ القرية وعقلائها ، وتقام في هذه المحكمة في المسيد وتقوم بحل جميع المنازعات والمشاجرات والخصومات الناشئة من سكان القرية أو الفريك كما تقوم بتسوية مشاكل الزواج والطلاق والميراث ويقوم برئاسة هذه المحكمة أمام القرية المسمى بالمنجاك ويتم تعينه من قبل ملك المقاطعة (الكنتون) وفي حالة الاستئناف تحال القضية إلى محكمة التجاك أو الملك حيث يوجد القاضي المختص بذلك [82] . 
محكمة العقيد: هي المحكمة الخاصة بالقبائل الرحل ويتم ذلك تحت قيادة العقيد [83] .
فنظام المحاكم المتبع في هذه المحكمة يمثل أعلى مستوى حضاري وصلت إليه البلاد فحكام ودّاي كانوا ومازالوا يستخدمون اللغة العربية في دواوينهم الرسمية كما يقومون بتنفيذ الشريعة الإسلامية في المحاكم المحلية [84]. وعند وقوع البلاد في يد المستعمر الفرنسي الغاشم لم يقم منذ الوهلة الأولى يترك هذه الأنظمة التي وجدها بل تركها كما هي وكل ما قام به المستعمر هو إحالة الأموال التي تجلب من الضرائب إلى الخزينة العامة للدولة.

تدهور مملكة ودّاي:
هناك عدة عوامل تضافرت وأدت إلى سقوط مملكة ودّاي فمنها الداخلية والخارجية، شانها في ذلك شان الممالك الإسلامي التي نشأت وتدهورت في جنوب الصحراء خاصة والممالك التي نشأت في جميع أنحاء العالم عامة فمن هذه العوامل:-
(أ) العوامل الداخلية [85]:
الصراعات السياسية والاجتماعية حول تولى عرش المملكة وخاصة منذ نهاية عهد السلطان صالح بن جودة الملقب لصالح درت وذلك في أوائل العقد الأول من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي ( 1805م) .
الانقلاب الدموي الذي قام به الأمير صابون ( 1805-1813) ضد والده والنزاع حول الخلافة بعد وفاته وقيام الثورات .
الصراع بين الأمير محمد صالح ( 1902-1909م) والأمير آدم (1909-1912م) .
ثورة العوامل الأجاويد ومعركة أم دم [86].
هذه العوامل الداخلية أنهكت المملكة إنهاكاً شديداً في شتى مجالاتها السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والعسكرية فتولد من ذلك لأسباب داخلية وخارجية .

(ب)العوامل الخارجية[87] :
من ابرز العوامل الخارجية التي ساهمت في اضمحلال وتدهور المملكة وجعلها لغمة سائقة في يد المحتل الفرنسي هي:-
الصراع الحربي الذي نشب بين مملكة ودّاي ومملكة دارفور وخاصة في عهد السلطان يعقوب العروس ( 1681-1707م) وفي عهد السلطان احمد بكر سلطان دارفور. وذلك بسبب رفض السلطان الوداوي دفع الجزية إلى سلطنة دار فور ورده قائلا للسلطان الفوري قائلا للسلطان الفوراوي اذا اردت الجزية آت واجمعها بنفسك) ، ثم مبادرة السلطان الوداوي بالهجوم على الفور أدى ذلك بالسلطان الفوراوي بان يقوم بتجهيز جيشا بقيادة حفيده عمر ليلة لأخذ الجزية من ودّاي، فتقابلت القوتان وبعد معركة ضارية انتصرت قوات الودّاي وأسرت قائدهم عمر ليلة [88] .
الفتوحات التي قام بها السلطان جودة ( 1747-1795م) في أجزاء كبيرة من مملكة كانم [89] .
الحملات التي قام بها السلطان صابون حفيد السلطان جودة على مملكة باقرمي في ظهر سلطانها عبدالرحمن قورنق وقتله وفرض الجزية على مملكته.
الحملات التي قام بها السلطان محمد شريف ( 1835-1857م) ضد دار برنو والتقائها في معركة كسري [90] وخسرهما خسارة فادحة وانتصار محمد شريف اخيرا وزحفه الى ان وصل عاصمة البرنو (كيكوا) وتدميرها [91] .
الاعتداءات المستمرة بين الغازي رابح ود فضل الله [92] ومملكة دار ودّاي.
هجوم جيش الاحتلال الفرنسي والقضاء على مملكة دار ودّاي على الرغم من المقاومة الباسلة التي قامت بها مملكة دار ودّاي في عهد السلطان دود مرة ( 1901-1909م) .

الخلاصة ..
خلص هذا البحث من حيث نشأت مملكة ودّاي الإسلامية 1615-1909م) في المنطقة التي امتد إليه نفوذها إلى النتائج الآتية:-
انه قد تغير المجتمع الوداوي من القبلية والطقوس والوثنية إلى مجتمع حضاري في مملكة إسلامية واحدة مترامية الأطراف تمارس النظم الدستورية وأساليب الحكم الشوري وتطبيق العدالة.
انتشار اللغة العربية في مساحة شاسعة من أرجاء المملكة الوداوي حيث صارت اللغة الرسمية للمملكة.
أصلت للنموذج القيادي الإسلامي من حيث الحضارة وحسن الإدارة.
تأسست العديد من قواعد ومراكز انطلاق الدعوة والحضارة الإسلامية في شتى بقاع المملكة انطلاقا من المسجد والخلاوي القرآنية والمدارس العربية وغيرها.
نشأت دولة مملكة ودّاي على أساس فكري حضاري متين مما جعلها ترتكز على أعمدة فكرية وثقافة راسخة مكنتها من تجاوز الاجتياح الفرنسي الغاشم الذي هدف إلى طمث هوية المملكة الإسلامية إلا أن بفضل الله هذه الحضارة ظلت آثارها باقية إلى يومنا هذا على الرغم من كل المكائد والمؤامرات الفرنسية.
فهذا الذي ذكرناه مختصرا من أمر هذه المملكة ما يناسب أوراق العمل المطلوب لمثل هذه الندوة المباركة التي نسال الله تعالى أن يجزي القائمين على أمرها خير الجزاء يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة خير يره ) [93] وصلى الله وسلم على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين.. أمين .
---------------------------
[1] الحارث ، بشر علي: المدخلات الأجنبية في تشاد، 1885-1982م ، رسالة لنيل دبلوم السلك العالي ، المدرسة الوطنية للإدارة العمومية، المملكة المغربية، ص، 28.
[2] التونسي، محمد بن عمر: رحلة إلى ودّاي، تحقيق عبدالباقي محمد، شركة مناكب للنشر ، 2001، ص 107.
[3] الجناخرة، هم السكان الوثنيين لجنوب ودّاي . فكانوا يصطادون من اجل تجارة الرق.
[4] الحارث: المرجع السابق، ص، 28.
[5] الماحي، عبدالرحمن عمر: تشاد من الاستعمار حتى الاستقلال، 1894-1960م، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب، 1982م، ص، 156.
[6] الحارث: المرجع السابق، ص، 29.
[7] نختقال غستاف، مملكة ودّاي، ترجمة نادية كراكي وهنري كدري، مركز المنى، أنجمينا – تشاد، 2005، ص، 234.
[8] الحارث : المرجع السابق، ص، 29
[9] الحارث بشير، المرجع السابق، ص 26..
[10] الماحي: تشاد من الاستعمار حتى الاستقلال، هامش ص ، 18.
[11] جامع : هو والد السلطان عبدالكريم مؤسس الدولة الودادوية في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي.
[12] الحارث : المرجع السابق، ص، 26.
[13] الحارث: المرجع نسفه، ص، 26.
[14] فتري: مدينة تقع في مديرية البطحا،بجمهورية تشاد.
[15] ماندو: منطقة في تقع في مديرية كانم شمال غرب تشاد.
[16] الحارث، المرجع السابق، ص، 26.
[17] حبيب آدم: سلطان محمد عراضة وجهوده في مملكة ودّاي، بحث مقدم لنيل دبلوم الدراسات المعمقة، قسم الدراسات العليا، جامعة الملك فيصل بتشاد سنة 2001-2002م، ص ، 62.
[18] التونسي: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 123.
[19] التونسي، مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 123.
[20] نختقال، مرجع سبق ذكره، ص ، 12.
[21] أيوب، الدور الاجتماعي والسياسي للشيخ عبدالحق السنوسي ، ص، 88.
[22] نختقال، المرجع السابق، ص، 45.
[23] أيوب، مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 85.
[24] حبيب آدم: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 14.
[25] أبو نظيفة، عبدالله ادم: اثر اللغة العربية في برامبا (لغة ودّاي – برقو) بحث مقدم في الندوة الدولية التي عقدتها جامعة الملك فيصل مع رابطة الجامعات الإسلامية في الفترة 21-25 /01/2001م أنجمينا – تشاد، ص، 8.
[26] الماحي: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 78.
[27] سورة سبا، الآية 28.
[28] سورة الحج الآية 94.
[29] أحمد شلبي، موسوعة التاريخ الإسلامي ، م6 ، مكتبة النهضة المصرية ، ص 303.
[30] الصادق أحمد آدم: الشيخ ادم بركة وجهوده في ودّاي، بحث مقدم لنيل دبلوم الدراسات المعمقة ، جامعة الملك فيصل بجمهورية تشاد، 2001-2002م ، ص 5.
[31] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 30.
[32] حسن إبراهيم حسن: انتشار الإسلام في القارة الإفريقية، مكتبة النهضة المصرية، لصاحبها حسن محمد، القاهرة ، 1984م ، ص 130.
[33] حسن إبراهيم حسن: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 12.
[34] حسن إبراهيم حسن، المرجع السابق، ص، 12.
[35] الماحي، تشاد من الاستعمار حتى الاستقلال، ص، 20.
[36] نختقال، مرجع سبق ذكره، ،ص، 13-21.
[37] دلمك : قريية تقع جنوب أبشة .
[38] دابيو: محمد يعقوب، نبذة تاريخية عن علماء تشاد ، ص، 10. بحث غير منشور بمركز البحوث والدراسات الإفريقية والترجمة بجامعة الملك فيصل بتشاد 1/1/1976.
[39] دابيو: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 81.
[40] كلننق: قرية تقع قرب أبشة.
[41] دابيو: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 11.
[42] كشمر: مجموعة من القرى تقع جنوب أبشة وينسبون سكانها بالكشامرة.
[43] حقن: قرية تقع جنوب أبشة.
[44] دابيو: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص 22.
[45] ادم مركجل: كان مسؤول من نشر التعليم في منطقة ادونا حيث مات ودفن في هذه القريبة والباحث زار هذه القرية بتاريخ 2/4/2005.
[46] دابيو: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص ، 12.
[47] ابو قرون: قرية تقع شمال غرب أبشة.
[48] ديبو: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص 12.
[49] أم حجر : مدينة تقع غرب أبشة .
[50] دابيو: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص ، 22.
[51] دابيو ، مرجع سبق ذكره ، ص، 24.
[52] دابيو: المرجع السابق، 24.
[53] دابيو : المرجع السابق ، ص 24..
[54] أم التيمان : مديرية من مديريات تشاد حاليا تقع في الجنوب الشرقي .
[55] الامامية عبارة عن جمعية دينية أو مجمع علمي مكون من العلماء والفقهاء للإدلاء القاطنين في العاصمة الودية.
[56] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 34.
[57] بين: احمد آدم: تدريس القرآن الكريم في تشاد منطقتي كانم وودّاي ، بحث تكميلي مقدم لنيل درجة الماجستير في تعليم اللغة العربية للناطقين بغيرها، مايو ، 1990م، ص، 13.
[58] بين : احمد بين: المرجع نفسهن ص ، 13.
[59] الصادق أحمد ادم: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 26.
[60] الصادق احمد: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 26.
[61] الثريا: منطقة فوق الجبل تعارف السلاطين على زيارتها بعد تولي العهد للقيام ببعض المعتقدات فيها.
[62] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 30.
[63] الحارث : مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 33.
[64] الأجاويد هيئة تتالف مجلسها من الجرمايات (الجرمة هو القائد العام للجيش الملكي وتقتصر وظائفهم في الإدارة والقضاء.
[65] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 29.
[66] الكمكلاك : ملك في إقليم إداري من أقاليم دار ودّاي (كنتون) مقاطعة .
[67] تنجك: أي ملك .
[68] الخصيان: الرجال الذين تمت إزالة رجولتهم.
[69] الأمناء: هم القائمون مراقبة الأجاويد .
[70] الكرابيات: هم القائمون بشؤون خيل السلطان.
[71] المومو: هي ام السلطان.
[72] الكلوتو والتناثيل: هم أبناء السلطان وإخوانه.
[73] الهبابات : هن زوجات السلطان.
[74] التراقنة: هم المكلفون بمراقبة أعضاء أسرة السلطان وحراسة القصر .
[75] فتاشين: هم بوليس آداب مكلفين بمتابعة السكارى ومنع السكر وعقابهم.
[76] الورناق: هو رجل شرطة مسؤول من مراقبة الكماكيل والعقداء وهم يعتبرون من كبار مسئولو المملكة في الجانب السياسي .
[77] الطويرات: هم مليشيات من الشباب المتحمسين للدفاع عن العرش وكانوا يشاركون في إحباط الدسائس والمؤامرات ضد القصر.
[78] الحارث بشير: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 34، 35.
[79] الحارث بشير: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 34، 35.
[80] التنجاك: بمعنى ملك .
[81] الحارث بشير: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 34، 35.
[82] الحارث بشير: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 34، 35.
[83] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 35.
[84] الماحي : تشاد من الاستعمار حتى الاستقلال ، مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 20.
[85] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 44.
[86] ام دم : منطقة تقع جنوب أبشة .
[87] الحارث ، المرجع السابق، ص ، 49.
[88] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص ، 49.
[89] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 49.
[90] كسري : مدينة تقع في شمال جمهورية الكاميرون .
[91] الحارث: مرجع سبق ذكره، ص، 51.
[92] رابح ود فضل الله : أحد الزعماء السودانيين الذي انفصل من جيش الزبير باشا واحتل مناطق دار بندا ودار كوتي ودار باقرمي و جزء من أراضى برنو
[93] سورة الزلزلة الآية 7.*

----------

